# Sl 2016 Challenge



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2015)

For those of us that are continuing on from the 2015 challenge, let's make 2016 the year. For those of you joining for the first time, welcome.

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What's your plan to reach SL?

What's your regimen?

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2015. With a fresh new year before us, please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else.

*Post your starting pic by 12/30/2015. *

Plan to post your *reveal pic by 12/30/2016*. You can post earlier if you reach SL any time in between.

We will have additional length checks or length updates on
April 1, 2016 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2016
October 1, 2016

Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics 


*Thread Dates*
December 30, 2015 ............Post Starting Pic
April 1, 2016.......................1st length check/update
July 1, 2016........................2nd length check/update
October 1, 2016..................3rd length check/update
December 30, 2016.............Final Reveal

*Challenger*
AbsyBlvd
bajandoc86 
Evallusion
faithVA
Janet
KammyGirl
KiWiStyle
Love2Live
LexiDior
shortdub
Tangles


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2015)

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?
Protective Style, More Protein Treatments and taking better care of my ends. I also need to take my vitamins, eat better and exercise.

What's your regimen?
I'm currently doing MHM using Terraveda Organix products. I cowash every 3 to 4 days and use shampoo once a month. I do protein every 4 to 6 weeks. I wear my hair in flat twists 95%of the time.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? I will buy a few products that I want to try.

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for making this. Also holding~


----------



## Tangles (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm taking the plunge.  My first actual challenge as oppose to lurking in them.   I've been waiting to join a 2016 growth challenge for those of us with short hair.....  Thanks Faith.

*Post the following to join in
*
What length are you now?  TWA

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Gray Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?  Low manipulation styles; more deep conditioning; minimal comb/brush use; increase exercise; drink more water; eat more protein; leaving the scissors in the drawer; and stop pulling and twisting (not the hairstyle) my hair.

What's your regimen? For now since the weather is cooling off; Comb coils/coil out for a total of two weeks while moisturizing every other day; MHM after taking out coils; deep condition every 3 days until comb coils are re-installed.  
Anything else you want to share? One year ago 11-11-14 I shaved my head (my husband did it for me) and so far I've managed to retain 3.12-3.25 in. Doesn't sound like much but with all the bad hair habits I have, that's an achievement.  MHM has been a game changer for me; no wash and goes for me, but just having the knowledge about what to look for in products and finding what products work for my hair has saved me so much time and money.
How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?  I would like to dye the lower part of the back of my hair(from ear to ear) a soft black...not sure how that would look but I'm itching to do it.
Post your starting pic: Will post Dec 30


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Thanks for making this. Also holding~



Welcome @xxlalaxx. I will send out a reminder middle of December to update the post. I need to remember myself.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

Tangles said:


> I'm taking the plunge.  My first actual challenge as oppose to lurking in them.   I've been waiting to join a 2016 growth challenge for those of us with short hair.....  Thanks Faith.
> 
> *Post the following to join in
> *
> ...



Welcome @Tangles. Hopefully your second year brings you great growth and retention. Seems like you learned quite a bit from the first year. Also glad to have another MHM sister on board. I think you will enjoy hanging out with us. There are a lot of nice ladies in the 2015 thread that will be joining us.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2015)

bump bump bump


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What length are you now?
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> 
> ...


1. twa/tapered fade
2.natural
3. Just let it grow. Wash, DC, twist styles, wash and go
4. I don't really have one at this point. My hair is 3 inches at the top and 1/4 of an inch on sides and back. 

I want to grow my style out in stages, so SL may take all of next year for me. My goal is a pony puff with an undercut 2017.


----------



## Tangles (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is a recent pic..


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 29, 2015)

Cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 29, 2015)

What length are you now? *Neck Length*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural (straighten regularly)*

What's your plan to reach SL? *Rollersets and more protein. I think a hard protein 1x a month will change things for me.*

What's your regimen? *1x week wash, dc (moisture and light protein mixed together) under dryer for 15 minutes. 

Moisturize: This depends on how I'm styling. It will always either be It's a 10 Miracle Leave in w/Keratin or Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl and Style Milk. Style and leave it alone until next wash day. Last week of the month hard protein treatment (Nexxus Emergencee)
*
How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? *I want some clip in extensions! I'll try not to ruin all my progress wearing my hair out but that'll be my treat to myself. *


Post your starting pic: *Will post on Dec. 30th since my hair will be straight that week. *


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 29, 2015)

SL would be a little bit ambitious for me since i BC to 1/2 inch last month.. 

Intend on lurking and cheering from the side-lines....go ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> What length are you now? i dont know my hair is layered
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? relaxed
> 
> ...


Maybe consider a regimen to help get you to SL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

Ladies I added a question to the original post.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?

Consider adding the answer to your original post. For many of us getting to SL is challenging so we should reward ourselves when we get there.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> What length are you now? i dont know my hair is layered
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? relaxed
> 
> ...


What's your regimen? I'll be stalking everyone's regimen in here to see if there's something that can help me get this hair moving faster. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's my starting photos. The nape is touching SL but I won't claim SL until the section I'm holding is full SL. The nape should be APL by then.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 344501 View attachment 344503 Here's my starting photos. The nape is touching SL but I won't claim SL until the section I'm holding is full SL. The nape should be APL by then.


looks like you will make it


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> looks like you will make it



Thank you. I think we will all make it in 2016. I have a long way to go though. The good news is that with each quarter it gets easier to style my hair which makes the journey a little easier.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I think we will all make it in 2016. I have a long way to go though. The good news is that with each quarter it gets easier to style my hair which makes the journey a little easier.


yeah i was hoping to reach apl next year but it doesnt look like that will happen..lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> yeah i was hoping to reach apl next year but it doesnt look like that will happen..lol


It's really too early to tell. If you can leave your hair alone for 3 months, then you can really get a handle on your growth and retention rate. After  you know that you can predict.

Your hair is longer than mine so you are closer to SL and APL than I am. If you can control your retention you can get 6" next year and if not APL  be really close. But you will have to change how you do things. Drop what didn't work for you this year so you give yourself a good chance.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It's really too early to tell. If you can leave your hair alone for 3 months, then you can really get a handle on your growth and retention rate. After  you know that you can predict.
> 
> Your hair is longer than mine so you are closer to SL and APL than I am. If you can control your retention you can get 6" next year and if not APL  be really close. But you will have to change how you do things. Drop what didn't work for you this year so you give yourself a good chance.


awww thanks...yeah i think i might i have to change something..and like you said leave it alone for sometime


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 5, 2015)

I may not straighten my hair so here are some starting pics. The first one is after I flat ironed for a trim which ended up being a cut. That was about 2 weeks ago. The second pic is after I put some curls in with the flat iron. I have a long way to go.

I'm trying to figure out how to post the pics directly in the thread from my phone instead of as an attachment.

Eta: photos removed. Start pics on the next page.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 7, 2015)

Just ordered my hair analysis from Komaza. I had one done in 2013 when I didn't really understand my hair very well and I was relaxed then anyway. I big chopped shortly after that. So this has been a long time coming.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> I may not straighten my hair so here are some starting pics. The first one is after I flat ironed for a trim which ended up being a cut. That was about 2 weeks ago. The second pic is after I put some curls in with the flat iron. I have a long way to go.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to post the pics directly in the thread from my phone instead of as an attachment.


1. Click upload file
2. Browse for time
3. Choose document if you have already taken the photo or camera if you are taking the photo now. (This may vary by phone)
4. Click close
5. Repeat steps 1 through 4 until you have uploaded all of the pics
6. Click More Options
7. Scroll down. You should see the pictures you just uploaded
8. The 1st option will insert all of the pictures or you can insert one picture at a time.

Let me know if this works.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> Just ordered my hair analysis from Komaza. I had one done in 2013 when I didn't really understand my hair very well and I was relaxed then anyway. I big chopped shortly after that. So this has been a long time coming.


Cool. I hope your results are good. I have considered getting another one done. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm back in flat twist. I need to wash and set my wig so I'm ready to hide my hair after the holidays. I would love to hide my hair for at least a month.

I'm also considering putting in some kinky twists or something similar.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in!

What length are you now?
Somewhere betweeen NL and SL.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?
Protetctive style (mainly under wigs) for all of 2016.
Avoid doing my hair when I am tired/frustrated.

What's your regimen?
M&S 2x a week
GHE x1 a week
Wash/DC/Blowdry/get braided up every 2 weeks 
Remind myself to handle my hair gently and with patience (this one is hard)
See Reniece every 3 months for reassessment and some TLC.
How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?

Anything else you want to share?
Hoping to reach SL by my birthday in Sept.

Post your starting pic:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> What length are you now?
> Somewhere betweeen NL and SL.
> ...



Little did I know when I said I wanted to see your hair more often that you would be joining my challenge :woohoo:

What products do you use when you blow dry your hair?


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> 1. Click upload file
> 2. Browse for time
> 3. Choose document if you have already taken the photo or camera if you are taking the photo now. (This may vary by phone)
> 4. Click close
> ...


Ahh I see! Thanks!!! When I scroll all the way to the bottom I see all of the pics I downloaded and the very first thing is an attachment that says thumbnail or full image. If I click full image on that then post the pics will go right into the thread instead of an attachment.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 7, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> What length are you now?
> Somewhere betweeen NL and SL.
> ...


You're a client of Reniece? Jealous! I'm trying to learn her straightening method...like everyone else on this board. Lol


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Little did I know when I said I wanted to see your hair more often that you would be joining my challenge :woohoo:
> 
> What products do you use when you blow dry your hair?



 I use Annabelle's Perfect Blends LI spray, that's all Reniece used on me at my visit. The first time I tried blow drying after seeing her I forgot the spray on the first section, and I could definitely see a difference in how my ends behaved. 



KammyGirl said:


> You're a client of Reniece? Jealous! I'm trying to learn her straightening method...like everyone else on this board. Lol



Yes I am! I got so lucky to catch one of her client openings this year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> I use Annabelle's Perfect Blends LI spray, that's all Reniece used on me at my visit. The first time I tried blow drying after seeing her I forgot the spray on the first section, and I could definitely see a difference in how my ends behaved.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! I got so lucky to catch one of her client openings this year.


Thanks. After I use up this year protecting spray I may try it out.


----------



## Love2Live (Dec 8, 2015)

*What length are you now?*
Grazing SL but continually trimming

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Transitioning. The goal is to big chop at the end of 2016. Let's see if I make it that long.

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Protective styles/Low manipulation

*What's your regimen?*
Wash 1x/week when not in protective styles (joico moisture recovery or organix argan oil)
DC every wash (Joico moisture recovery balm)
Protein bi-weekly (Komaza protein strengthener. This stuff has been a life saver for me. I used to think I was protein sensitive but that was not true. My hair loves this stuff)
Leave-in (I think I will be trying the Eden Bodyworks leave in. Right now I use the cream of nature strength and shine spray but I want to use a cream
Moisture and seal every other day. Still searching for a good moisturizer my hair likes

I usually blow dry with a comb attachment. Air drying just started to lead to a bunch of tangles and matting.

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
Not sure yet.
*
Anything else you want to share?*
I have been transitioning since March of this year. My goal is for my natural hair to be shoulder length when I chop off the relaxed ends at the end of 2016. I will also be focusing on babying my edges. I just started using ORS fertilizing balm along with JBCO with a couple of drops of rosemary oil.

*Post your starting pic:*
My hair is currently in braids that I plan to take out before new years. I will post a pic then.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 9, 2015)

I forgot how much hair liked co washing. My hair is so soft. Maybe I will do this daily and just bun and see if I retain anything. This doesn't count when for weekends or when I straighten which I'll try to keep to a max of 1x a month.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Bumping up from page 7


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm joining.

What length are you now?
*TWA.*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*NATURAL.*

What's your plan to reach SL?
*I PLAN TO COWASH AND DC WEEKLY- HERE I WILL TRY THE L.O.C. METHOD TO SEE HOW I LIKE IT. WILL MOISTURIZE AND SEAL DAILY. NO TRIMS, LOW HEAT, AND LOW MANIPULATION. KEEPING IT SIMPLE!* 

What's your regimen?
*SEE ABOVE*

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?
*I HAVE TO GIVE THAT SOME THOUGHT. IF ANYTHING, ITS MORE OF A PERSONAL GOAL THAT WILL MAKE ME SUPER HAPPY INSIDE.*

Anything else you want to share?
*I WANT TO REACH SL WITH MY NATURAL UN-STRECHED HAIR.*

Post your starting pic:


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 22, 2015)

Might have a new start pictures since I'll be getting my hair blown out and straightened by a stylist next week. Let's see how this comes out.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 25, 2015)

*Post the following to join in
I'm in.*

*What length are you now?*
Between NL (7inches) and SL (10inches).
*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?
Keep wearing wash and goes.

*What's your regimen?*
No heat. Modified MHM/ curly girl. I water rinse/ use diluted ACV/ clay wash, apply oil to my ends and shingle through some diluted Kinky Curly Curling Custard. I'll wet my hair at least every 3 days. Protein and moisture DC as needed. (I did one last night).

*How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?*
I haven't really thought about it. I'll get back at you.

*Anything else you want to share?*
I'm hoping to grow out my top half and not have my hair turn into a mullet before my very eyes.

Post your starting pic:
  
Wet hair pics.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *Post the following to join in
> I'm in.*
> 
> *What length are you now?*
> ...


I'm pretty sure you are already SL. I know it might not look like it curly but if you pull a curl I would think it's already SL if not APL.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm pretty sure you are already SL. I know it might not look like it curly but if you pull a curl I would think it's already SL if not APL.



Unfortunately for me, my shrinkage isn't that extreme. After my trim, the bottom half is not too far from APL (I haven't compared but it doesn't appear too different from my last length check). But aside from binging on hair pics and journeys, I'm mainly here for my top half that's halting SL proceedings. These top layers just about reach the top of my neck when pulled.

ETA: may be battling hairnorexia.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 25, 2015)

*shamefully peeks head in and waves*

Hello ladies...I'm back in here again.  I can not stop Amber Roseing my hair.  Jesus take the wheel...no...Jesus take the clippers.


What length are you now?
Not sure...been cornrowed under a wig for a few months.  EL for sure...maybe 3 inches.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?
Avoid the clippers

What's your regimen?
Shampoo and condition in the shower.  Moisturize.  Then cornrows under a wig and box braids.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?
Get a bomb arse sew in.

Anything else you want to share?
I'm not wearing my hair out until at least August and only for 2 days at a time.  Anytime I wear it out,  I getlazy.  And when I get lazy, I get the clippers.

Post your starting pic:
attached


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd and Evallusion I have added you to the challenger list.

jennifer30 remember to add your starting post  by Thursday.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks @faithVA


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok here is my official start pic. Dang on stylist. I do like the fullness so I'm not complaining. I just want my hair to hurry up and retain....healthily. I don't want to cut anymore.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> AbsyBlvd and Evallusion I have added you to the challenger list.
> 
> jennifer30 remember to add your starting post  by Thursday.



Ok. I added my starting pic to my original post.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2015)

Updated my starting post. I'm ready for the new year.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2015)

What length are you now? Not sure...TWA/EL?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? Simple. Cleanse, DC, moisturize & seal, twist, hide hair.

What's your regimen? Cleansing conditioner  weekly, DC weekly, clarify monthly, proteins treat every 4-8 weeks.  Moisturize and seal every 2 days and water spritz  in between.  Clay cleanse as needed.

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? Flat iron!!!!


**please overlook my oily face, I had my nighttime cream on ***

@faithVA


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 2, 2016)

I added pictures to my starting thread. I just had a not-so-great salon experience and I want to kick myself because something told me not to go. It wasn't the stylist I usually go to. I'm sure when I go see my stylist I'm going to have to get more cut then I intended. Womp. Live and learn.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 2, 2016)

Ooooh, I wanna join! 


*Post the following to join in

What length are you now? *TWA/ growing out a tapered cut
*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *natural
*
What's your plan to reach SL? *MHM and PS'ing.
*
What's your regimen? *Uh , MHM and PS'ing until spring (with wigs and crochet braids).*

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? *More wngs. *

Anything else you want to share? *I'm very annoyed with myself for cutting off all the hair I grew during my transition, but I kept finding straight pieces  ... and the cut itself was cute, so... it was okay. I'm now over it. 
*
Post your starting pic: *I don't have anything recent. I'll update this post when I take down these crochets in a few days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

I have updated the challenger list. If you aren't on it, let me know. For those without a starting pic, let me know when you add yours and I will add you to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

Going to keep my hair tucked away during this cold weather. I don't feel like figuring out a new style so I'm just going to do flat twist to the center and tucked under. By the summer I may have a little flat twist bun. Now its just a very small bump.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 3, 2016)

@faithVA that's cute! Too bad my head is too big for that style.

Massaged yesterday with NJoy's oil and inverted. Tonight so I wouldn't mess up my rollerset I just inverted no oil. Maybe tomorrow night I'll apply oil again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA that's cute! Too bad my head is too big for that style.
> 
> Massaged yesterday with NJoy's oil and inverted. Tonight so I wouldn't mess up my rollerset I just inverted no oil. Maybe tomorrow night I'll apply oil again.


I'm sure your head is no bigger than mine  But we all have to find a go to style that works for us.

I would like to have a cuter style but I just refuse to do my hair anymore than I do now and a cuter style would take more time. Hopefully in 90 days I can switch over to two strand twists.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 4, 2016)

@faithVA 
This hair style looks very nice on you. I wish I could corn row.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @faithVA
> This hair style looks very nice on you. I wish I could corn row.


Thank you JazzyOleBabe. I would love to be able to cornrow my hair as well but they come out sloppy. That's why I just stick with flat twist. But I think I'm going to practice to see if I can get better.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 5, 2016)

Wash day today; prepoo with basil-infused coconut oil and some avo oil.  Shampooed with aveda's brillant poo, did a protien treat with aveda damage remedy, followed with SSI avo conditioner for moisture and currently tshirt drying.  deciding weather to tension blow to wear somewhat straight or just flattwist in four.

oooops! put it in the wrong thread!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 5, 2016)

Washed my hair today.  I rinsed and applied a mix of AO White Camellia, KC Knot Today and silk amino acids. I let this steam in while I showered, then rinsed and applied clay (calcium bentonite, rhassoul, milk and less than a splash of ACV).

After about 30mins, I rinsed it out, applied sunflower oil on ends and grapeseed and jojoba oils on length, then shingled diluted KC Curling Custard.

I'll sleep with two loose bunches in a baggy and scarf tonight, and shake it loose in the morning. Back to work tomorrow...


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm transitioning for 2 years so it's gonna be a long ride for me now..lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I'm transitioning for 2 years so it's gonna be a long ride for me now..lol


Are you going natural? When did you decide?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you going natural? When did you decide?


 yeah. I'm going to transit to natural. I decided yesterday. I'm 4-5 months posts already. So I'll see what happens in the next months


----------



## afrofaithful (Jan 6, 2016)

Can I still join the challenge?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

My hair this evening. Some patches of roots are still wet but my hair feels soft and the strands/ clumps feel strong.

Added my pull pic for starter reference as I am unable to update my initial post.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

afrofaithful said:


> Can I still join the challenge?


Absolutely, just complete the first post and post your pic. Let me know when you do and I will add you to the challenger list.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this evening. Some patches of roots are still wet but my hair feels soft and the strands/ clumps feel strong.
> 
> Added my pull pic for starter reference as I am unable to update my initial post.


Has your hair always hung down?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Has your hair always hung down?



I think it's always been vertically challenged lol. It poofs out but naturally wants to fall down rather than stand proud. Now that I am always shingling, and detangling in a downward motion, it's trained even more so.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I think it's always been vertically challenged lol. It poofs out but naturally wants to fall down rather than stand proud. Now that I am always shingling, and detangling in a downward motion, it's trained even more so.



My hair refuses to be trained  I am wondering if it gets longer if it will hang down but I'm not so sure it will. Even though I finger detangle it in the same direction each time, it still just forms a round fro. We shall see.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair refuses to be trained  I am wondering if it gets longer if it will hang down but I'm not so sure it will. Even though I finger detangle it in the same direction each time, it still just forms a round fro. We shall see.



Sometimes I wish my hair would naturally stand up for that fuller look. I'd love a round fro. I'd have to let it shrink up for a few days, sleep with my hair uncovered for a few nights to even dream...and still the middle will fall. Maybe when these new shorter hairs in my crown/ canopy catch up, there'll be a lil bit more resistance.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sometimes I wish my hair would naturally stand up for that fuller look. I'd love a round fro. I'd have to let it shrink up for a few days, sleep with my hair uncovered for a few nights to even dream...and still the middle will fall. Maybe when these new shorter hairs in my crown/ canopy catch up, there'll be a lil bit more resistance.



Sounds like our hair are just opposites. So sad. Sounds like there is no need for me to hope  Sounds like she will just be round forever.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

As your thick hair grows to longer lengths, I can imagine her looking like (or having a similar fullness to) FusionofCultures (2012). Just lush.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> yeah. I'm going to transit to natural. I decided yesterday. I'm 4-5 months posts already. So I'll see what happens in the next months


Good! So much better than chopping!


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Good! So much better than chopping!


I know being natural is hard though...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know being natural is hard though...


It requires more patience and more planning. Hopefully the transition will give you time to learn how to work with your hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know being natural is hard though...


It does seem harder at first. You'll have plenty of time to practice during your transition. You'll be a pro by the time those relaxed ends are gone!

Washed and dc'd last night and had tiny bit of breakage. All gone now thanks to Nexxus reconstructor. Even with the breakage I don't have enough hair for my hair analysis. Lol and now Jen's going to think my hair is a mess because it's mostly broken hairs. Smh Have to wait for one more wash day.


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I'm transitioning for 2 years so it's gonna be a long ride for me now..lol


I'm shooting for two years as well but we will see how that goes. I'm currently 10 months. I just found a new style that I think will work for me which was perm rod sets. For one it will keep me away from heat and another things that it helps me see what shrinkage will be like a little.  I've never had it done before now but it will keep heat out of my hair. Only thing is it took about an hour for my stylist to put the rollers in because she was being gentle especially after I told her about the horrific experience I had last week at another salon. You can do it


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 7, 2016)

BUT natural hair is gorgeous and I just love the way it looks. So unique


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

Cowashed with TVO. Applied the TVO leave-in, gel and oiled my end. Back in the same flat twist style.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

For whatever reason it takes me forever to do my hair. I actually finished in about 90 minutes tonight, from takedown to bonnet. That's fast for me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Sometimes I wish my hair would naturally stand up for that fuller look. I'd love a round fro.


Yes, hair twin.  I'm so mad I got this short cut. It was cute for, like, 10 min and then it grew two centimeters and started flopping.  

Anywho... just took out my crochets, waiting for it to dry and then I'll have some pics.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2016)

Starting pic:



See how it's flopping?! I shook my head so hard, trynna get it to sit up, I almost gave myself an aneurysm in here!  

So, I'm neck length. And annoyed.  I have no shape, my hair grows at all different speeds all over my head, so, the middle is shorter than both the nape and the front. The sides are still short from the cut._ *sigh*_ My plan is the same as before: MHM everyday for a week while wigging it in public, then back into crochets.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Starting pic:
> 
> View attachment 347927
> 
> ...


I don't think it looks that bad. It just needs a little shaping.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't think it looks that bad. It just needs a little shaping.


Girl, stop. I look like a sad clown. 

But I'm cool with it though. I've big chopped many times. It will grow back. SO thinks it's cute, it was this length when we met. He was like, 'Aww, you look like Bird from Soul Food again. _*kiss, kiss, kiss*_'


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Girl, stop. I look like a sad clown.
> 
> But I'm cool with it though. I've big chopped many times. It will grow back. SO thinks it's cute, it was this length when we met. He was like, 'Aww, you look like Bird from Soul Food again. _*kiss, kiss, kiss*_'


If you think that's bad then mine must be horrid. I might take a picture one day. I'm NL but my hair is not wearable in its natural shape and the shrinkage is so crazy it will look shorter than yours. She just hast to stay tucked away unless she learns how to behave a little bit.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If you think that's bad then mine must be horrid. I might take a picture one day. I'm NL but my hair is not wearable in its natural shape and the shrinkage is so crazy it will look shorter than yours. She just hast to stay tucked away unless she learns how to behave a little bit.


Nuh-unh!! Your hair in your avvy looks cute. You could wear that out. You ain't got to lie to kick it.  

But I know you're an optimist, and nice, so you just trynna make me feel better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Nuh-unh!! Your hair in your avvy looks cute. You could wear that out. You ain't got to lie to kick it.
> 
> But I know you're an optimist, and nice, so you just trynna make me feel better.


Your so silly. I was talking about with a wng. That pic is a twist out. I don't wear those that often either. I want it to hang to my  cheeks so I'm waiting.

I am an optimist but I'm not that nice. Lol. If your hair was jacked up I would be soooo quiet. Wouldn't have said a word or I would have given a neutral statement like Hang in there. It will get better. 

But I understand how you feel about your hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 8, 2016)

My new growth is so kinky and thick. Haha


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> My new growth is so kinky and thick. Haha


What are you doing to keep your new growth moisturized and to protect your line of demarcation?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What are you doing to keep your new growth moisturized and to protect your line of demarcation?


I washed and moisturize it a while ago...I just won't know what to do once I reach full sl...since that's my goal..and if I keep transitioning and reach apl..my long term goal..lol I.d be scare to cut it then...


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I washed and moisturize it a while ago...I just won't know what to do once I reach full sl...since that's my goal..and if I keep transitioning and reach apl..my long term goal..lol I.d be scare to cut it then...


By then you'll be in love with your natural hair and you'll be ready to rid yourself of those relaxed ends.

I'm itching to straighten my hair again but I'm trying to go a full 2 weeks.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> By then you'll be in love with your natural hair and you'll be ready to rid yourself of those relaxed ends.
> 
> I'm itching to straighten my hair again but I'm trying to go a full 2 weeks.


Aww thanks..u r so supportive..I can't wait


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2016)

I love not doing my hair on the weekend. Maybe I would love to have Mondays and Thursdays be my hair days. I'm just not sure how feasible that is. I may try it to see how it works out.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I love not doing my hair on the weekend. Maybe I would love to have Mondays and Thursdays be my hair days. I'm just not sure how feasible that is. I may try it to see how it works out.


My schedule used to to be Sundays and Wednesday or Thursday. It's still kind of the same except sometimes I'll do a cowash on Saturday if my hair isn't behaving. Go for it if your schedule permits.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

Based on some pull test yesterday by the end of the year all of my hair should at least be grazing SL with a lot of the back at full SL. 

That's good news. I have to stay on top of these ends.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What length are you now?
> *EL unstretched NL flat ironed*
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> *Natural, bc'ed in August*
> ...


*This was taken the last time I flat ironed 10/15/15




*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome lindseyerinc


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 12, 2016)

Cowashed a day earlier than I wanted to. I have a work thing tomorrow night and I know I will not feel like doing my hair when I get home. Going to do my trusty perm rod set and call it a night.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2016)

I clay washed my hair on Sunday night. Since then, I've had it styled half up in a banana clip. Last night, I wet the loose part and smoothed some more gel through...the way this cold snap has me, I feel I need to wet it more often. The dryness encouraged by the weather and all this wool lol.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 13, 2016)

Can I ask is the clay moisturizing or cleansing? I've read a little of the MHM thread but it's so long.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Can I ask is the clay moisturizing or cleansing? I've read a little of the MHM thread but it's so long.


For me rhassoul and sodium bentonite are both moisturizing and cleansing. Calcium bentonite is cleansing but not moisturizing for my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Can I ask is the clay moisturizing or cleansing? I've read a little of the MHM thread but it's so long.



For me, they are both moisturising and cleansing. I too find rhassoul clay more moisturising but too much sodium bentonite dries my hair out. I prefer a mix (usually calcium bentonite and rhassoul). I add silk amino acids to my clay. If I want it more moisturising, I will mix in some steeped marshmallow root.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 14, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> '......starting pic....if only I can reach cbl



Don't sweat it. With good practises, you should see some retention. You'll creep there and notice the difference in good time (hopefully about 4 months or so).


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah. By November, I should be full sl..I just wish I knew what to do with my ends, they are brittle dry and thin..and I hate having to keep trimming them :/


----------



## BonBon (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know where my hairs at as I didn't end up straightening last year. I had the flat iron right there... looked at it...looked at my hair... looked at the iron again.. Couldn't face it

 I want  SL in a twistout. Will post a picture soon after wash day. 

May try this washing with just water thing and see how it goes. Biggest problem is dryness atm, so need to trouble shoot my regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2016)

Cowashed tonight with TVO and then used the Hibiscus Curl Milk as my leave-in. I put in 2 strand twist with the Twist Cream and sealed with the pumpkin butter. I decided to get back to using my wide tooth comb which shortened my wash day a great deal.

I'm supposed to wear a twist out tomorrow but it's also supposed to rain  I will wear it as long as it last and then put on my cap.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jan 15, 2016)

Bought a liter of Joico Kpak shampoo and 2 tubes of MRTB yesterday. Stocking up for the year


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So I trimmed my ends..I know it is back short but does it look alright?


I think it looks OK. Are you putting your hair away anytime soon.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jan 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think it looks OK. Are you putting your hair away anytime soon.


Yeah gotta figure what to do with it.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 15, 2016)

I sprayed my hair with braid spray, put cream moisturiser over that, then sealed with castor oil. Feels soft and fluffy. I think the castor oil is what I'm missing with the products I'm working with atm. 

 My favourite cream is actually the Dark and Lovely Anti Breakage Butter. When I use that there's no problems, but I've lost it


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2016)

So DarkJoys always wearing her hair in a tuck and roll so I figured I would try it. It looked ok in the mirror but it was uneven in the camera 

I think flat twist would last longer because no bobbies and I can get it tighter. But its at least another styling option.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 16, 2016)

Shampooed and Dcing under heat cap with Paul Mitchell super charged moisture something or other. I think I'm going to straighten later if I'm not feeling too lazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2016)

I clipped off some knots as I came across them and inverted this morning for 4mins, before clay washing my hair later in the day.

Will try to baggy my ends this week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2016)

I tried a braid out and it came out OK. I will keep working on it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I tried a braid out and it came out OK. I will keep working on it.
> 
> View attachment 348753


Looks nice. Good definition.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Looks nice. Good definition.



Thanks. Not sure how I feel about it  It was wearable


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2016)

I thought about cowashing my hair tonight but just didn't feel like it. But since I wore a braidout yesterday and today I figured I should sleep with it loose another night. So I did a water rinse, oiled my scalp and my hair and put in some flat twist. Since I've done a twist out and a braid out this weekend, I figured I would see what a flat twist out looks like. Usually it's a fail. If I had more time off I would try a cornrow twist out which probably would come out better than a flat twist out.

I will cowash tomorrow and probably color the front of my hair. Will throw it back into flat twist since I don't feel like fooling with it any more.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

I thought I was going to cowash today but I don't feel like it. I don't feel like coloring my hair either. I think I will water rinse again and just throw it into flat twist. Maybe I will wash and color mid-week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

I just water rinsed, applied some oil, spritzed each section with Alikay Naturals leave-in and then put in flat twist. I may water rinse again mid week and then do a full wash next Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

I didn't end up doing anything to my hair until tonight. I've been home all day but still didn't start early. Procrastination is a beast.

I haven't been doing much to my hair. The past two washes I just water rinsed because I didn't feel like cowashing because it was so cold. But my gray was starting to show and I'm snowed in so I really have no excuse for not washing.

Started with Cleansing with AIA Cleansing Pudding
Olaplex 3 treatment for 15 minutes
TVO Quinoa Protein treatment for 40 minutes
Carmeltini treatment for 2 hours
Mudwash for 30 minutes
Apple Cowash
Ion Precolor treatment
Ion Color

Now sitting with color in under 5 conditioning caps for 45 minutes.

Will rinse with cool water. Then I will apply the ION After Color Treatment and KKNT and put in flat twist.

I'm thinking of putting in 2 strand twist but we will see how I feel tomorrow. I probably won't and will just put in flat twist and save 2 strands for another day.


I wish two strand twists would just install themselves. If I knew they would look good and if I could leave them in two weeks I wouldn't hesitate. But my twist get a mind of their own after 3 days and start sticking up in the air


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I wish two strand twists would just install themselves. If I knew they would look good and if I could leave them in two weeks I wouldn't hesitate. But my twist get a mind of their own after 3 days and start sticking up in the air



My hair is the same. I used to try 2 strand twists when I first went natural but I have 2 problems. 1. My hair is so fine that I practically have to separate a twist into 5 sections for fullness leaving me with a mess. And 2. They never lay down for me. They always stick up or out and it's hilariously frustrating. Lol I figured when my hair got longer the twists would cooperate. I've given up on them for now.

Going to do a rollerset today and try not to touch my hair for the rest of the week.


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 24, 2016)

I had such a great wash day yesterday! I tried the Shea Moisture jbco line and my hair feels lovely. 

Shampoo- Shea Moisture JBCO shampoo 
Deep Conditioner- Shea Moisture JBCO conditioner 
Conditioner - Shea Moisture JBCO conditioner 
Leave in - True Nourishing Leave-in
Oil- Jojoba
Butter- True Hydrating Butter

Last but not least, patience.

Usually I wash my hair in the hours before I go to bed. Once I get tired I usually rush through then end and sometimes skip steps  which is not good because I get less careful. Yesterday I started at about 5 and I definitely noticed the difference. 

Have a great week ladies!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm hoping I can perfect this style the way I did when I was transitioning.  The back need more growth and work but other than that I'm pleased with how my 2 flat twists turned out.  I can't believe I have style-able natural hair!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 25, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hoping I can perfect this style the way I did when I was transitioning.  The back need more growth and work but other than that I'm pleased with how my 2 flat twists turned out.  I can't believe I have style-able natural hair!!


Looks pretty! I want to try. What does the other side look like? Do you pin the back up? I'll probably need more growth in the back before mine even comes close to looking like this.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hoping I can perfect this style the way I did when I was transitioning.  The back need more growth and work but other than that I'm pleased with how my 2 flat twists turned out.  I can't believe I have style-able natural hair!!


Looks good. You have achieved a milestone.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Looks pretty! I want to try. What does the other side look like? Do you pin the back up? I'll probably need more growth in the back before mine even comes close to looking like this.


Yeah I need more growth as well. My heads to big to do two twist at my. Current length.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

I've worn my hair our a little bit in the past few weeks. I was playing around with the idea of switching styles. My hair is doing better but my ends still are a bit dry and crunchy.  So I think I'm going to stick with flat twist maybe through March. I think I will do a rollerset once a month just to gauge my progress and to check my ends. But as long as its snowing and super cold my hair will be tucked away.


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I've worn my hair our a little bit in the past few weeks. I was playing around with the idea of switching styles. My hair is doing better but my ends still are a bit dry and crunchy.  So I think I'm going to stick with flat twist maybe through March. I think I will do a rollerset once a month just to gauge my progress and to check my ends. But as long as its snowing and super cold my hair will be tucked away.



My hair is infamous for being crunchy in the winter. My ends will be tucked away as well. I am getting some braids this evening. Hopefully they will last two weeks which may be stretching it depending on how many times I go to the gym.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

^^I really need to get this wig together. Not sure when I will do that. I've been off 4 days and haven't done anything


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

The longer my twist get the less likely it is that I will do any other style other than flat twist. I can now pull my twist down a bit to the side and tuck and pin them under without any rubber bands.

A few more months and I will have a little bun
 
.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The longer my twist get the less likely it is that I will do any other style other than flat twist. I can now pull my twist down a bit to the side and tuck and pin them under without any rubber bands.
> 
> A few more months and I will have a little bun
> View attachment 349505
> .


Just following you around the forum today. Sorry! But this is gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> Just following you around the forum today. Sorry! But this is gorgeous!



Aw thank you. You are sweet.

One day I will have goldilocks curls like your avi


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Looks pretty! I want to try. What does the other side look like? Do you pin the back up? I'll probably need more growth in the back before mine even comes close to looking like this.



Thanks you!  The other  side is flat twisted as well but not pic worthy, lol.  I twisted both sides, pinned and manipulated the back enough to pin it up and covered the imperfections  with an accessory flower.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I need more growth as well. My heads to big to do two twist at my. Current length.


My hair is way shorter than yours so it can be done...on already stretched hair though.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> My hair is way shorter than yours so it can be done...on already stretched hair though.


My head is way bigger than yours.  its almost there though.

Enjoy your new style. It will make the next few months easier. Looking forward to what you do next.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

I like the look of both your hairstyles, @faithVA and @KiWiStyle, very nice. 

I slathered my ends in stinky ghee last night, almost certain I was washing today. Well, I had plans with my mum and aunty that sure enough have lasted the best part of today, and have had me walking around all self conscious with my stinky ghee head all exposed. 

Now I am home and tired. I've put this baggy back on my head and will try again tomorrow. Mission wet-my-head wasn't a total fail, afterall I am coaxed into baggy again tonight, and my hair did get a little moisture from the rain today.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2016)

^^ thanks.....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 26, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd 
What's in stinky ghee? Besides, clarified butter?  Did your family notice your "scent?"


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> What's in stinky ghee? Besides, clarified butter?  Did your family notice your "scent?"



That's it, no mix and blend. It just smells so funky to me. I could smell it. They didn't mention it but I announced it before anyone could get too close. I don't think they wanted to after that  but my mum didn't mind.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My head is way bigger than yours.  its almost there though.
> 
> Enjoy your new style. It will make the next few months easier. Looking forward to what you do next.



LOL!  I'm trying Curlformers tonight to stretch my hair prior to trying to style it.  Wish me luck!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2016)

Umm yeah...doing Curlformer sets on yourself is like doing surgery on yourself, it's impossible!  I quit after the first curl and started flat twisting, ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Umm yeah...doing Curlformer sets on yourself is like doing surgery on yourself, it's impossible!  I quit after the first curl and started flat twisting, ain't nobody got time for dat!



You should give it another try. It's not that bad. You just have to get your rhythm. Put in a good movie and get started. It helps if you have more than 1 wand. If not put two curlformers on 1 wand.

And I think you will like the results. I'm supposed to be doing a curlformer set this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

@faithVA
Good tip about putting two curlformers on the wand. I didn't quite find a rhythm when I struggled through my first set but I will use that tip when I try again (and buy some more ).


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

I finally got round to washing my hair today. I used a mix of protein and moisturising conditioners (diluted and warmed) before rinsing and applying my clay mix; rhassoul, calcium bentonite, sodium bentonite, steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus, SAA, milk and water.

I detangle as I apply and I noticed a lot less broken hairs compared to my last wash. There were more shed hairs but I didn't touch my hair for a week so that was to be expected.

Finished with an oil and rinse, and KCCC.

ETA: This clay mix detailed above is so moisturising for my hair


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA
> Good tip about putting two curlformers on the wand. I didn't quite find a rhythm when I struggled through my first set but I will use that tip when I try again (and buy some more ).


It takes a few tries to get a rhythm and a method that works for you. I have 5 wands and when I get started I put two curlformers on each so I can keep it moving. I don't know if its that much faster but it feels faster.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

Today is wash day for me and I already don't feel like it.   Think I will do a water rinse and an oil rinse and call it a day. I don't want to spend a long time on my hair tonight.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It takes a few tries to get a rhythm and a method that works for you. I have 5 wands and when I get started I put two curlformers on each so I can keep it moving. I don't know if its that much faster but it feels faster.



It definitely sounds faster


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It takes a few tries to get a rhythm and a method that works for you. I have 5 wands and when I get started I put two curlformers on each so I can keep it moving. I don't know if its that much faster but it feels faster.


Great tip! I didn't know that you're a curlformer ninja!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You should give it another try. It's not that bad. You just have to get your rhythm. Put in a good movie and get started. It helps if you have more than 1 wand. If not put two curlformers on 1 wand.
> 
> And I think you will like the results. I'm supposed to be doing a curlformer set this weekend.



Okaaay, I'll give it another try....it was so awkward.  I have two wands so we'll  see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Great tip! I didn't know that you're a curlformer ninja!


 I wouldn't say all that. You crazy


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

I love to buy hair accessories. But now I have a drawer full of hair accessories I have no idea how to use or what they are called to even look them up. :no-no. I'm going to have to browse amazon to find them and then Google how to use them. 

Based on my hair tonight I should be able to do some french rolls by the summer. :yippee:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2016)

I tried an oil rinse tonight. I wet my hair and then coated it with Naturelle Grow Deep Conditioner. I detangle. Then I put a quarter size amount of oil on each section. I had 4 sections. I showered and then rinsed it out. I thought it might be greasy but it wasn't.

My hair was easy to work with after that. Then I mixed Jane Carter Curling Cream with some AVG and put that on each section and put it back up into flat twist. 

I will have to see how it feels tomorrow and when I take it down on Sunday to see if its worth repeating. 

Figured I would take a little break from the TVO products so I can use up a few things.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel like my hair is growing super fast, but I don't know why.  Prolly just cuz I cut it. At the end of August, the back wasn't even long enough to catch for twists. I had to leave it loose and hope my wig cap flattened it enough. Now the twists hang down to my neck. Too bad the back grows waaay faster than the rest.  

I see I won't be claiming SL until the front is at least chin length.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2016)

My flat twists had a few days to cure so I took them out to celebrate TGIF!!!  My hair is way too short and thin to wear them completely down right now plus I need a trim badly because my ends are dry, ragged and is hard to detangle.  I hope I can still style my hair like I have been lately after 1" is gone. 

Here's my style for the week....one day I'll  learn to make that flat twist go upward instead  of down, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> My flat twists had a few days to cure so I took them out to celebrate TGIF!!!  My hair is way too short and thin to wear them completely down right now plus I need a trim badly because my ends are dry, ragged and is hard to detangle.  I hope I can still style my hair like I have been lately after 1" is gone.
> 
> Here's my style for the week....one day I'll  learn to make that flat twist go upward instead  of down, lol.


Looks cute. How are you liking it?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Looks cute. How are you liking it?


It's ok, nothing to write home about but it's progress.  I need to have about an inch cut off so I might have better results after that.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 30, 2016)

Washed my hair today after a rod set. I haven't touched my hair in a week so it was really tangled. Even had a knot that worried me for a minute and I shed a lot more than usually.

My hair felt horrible. Dry dry dry. I shampooed with Aussie Moist and then used Tresemme conditioner to detangle. I used Nexxus reconstructor conditioner and let it sit for a few minutes. Normally my hair feels really soft after this but it still felt crunchy.

I used Aussie Moist 3 minute after that and even while the conditioner was on my hair it felt strange. Not hard but not soft either. I added a little more Nexxus with the Aussie Moist and deep conditioned for 2 hours. Rinsed and my hair felt better but I'm not sure what the problem was since I haven't done anything different. I just hope I'm not about to have a set back.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2016)

I was supposed to wash my hair tonight but just not feeling up to it. I may do it tomorrow if I make it home early.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 1, 2016)

Moisturized my ends only tonight. I'm going to do this nightly and see if my hair feels any different at the end of the week.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 1, 2016)

My hair grows but the ends keep breaking off


----------



## Chazz (Feb 2, 2016)

my flat twist was bad too.... if you keep trying it will get better.


KiWiStyle said:


> My flat twists had a few days to cure so I took them out to celebrate TGIF!!!  My hair is way too short and thin to wear them completely down right now plus I need a trim badly because my ends are dry, ragged and is hard to detangle.  I hope I can still style my hair like I have been lately after 1" is gone.
> 
> Here's my style for the week....one day I'll  learn to make that flat twist go upward instead  of down, lol.


----------



## LexiDior (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday was wash day! Used Dove Quench shampoo and conditioner along with the hair mask for the line. Hated the hair mask, it burned. Afterwards I used Cantu for a leave in, Njoy's Growth Oil, and my own blend of oils to baggy with over night. This morning ill  just let my hair dry on its own and hope it stays moisturized. I may go back over with more oil to seal.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 2, 2016)

First day ever I woke up and didn't know what to do with my hair. I was 15 minutes late to work this morning because of that.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Just ordered my hair analysis from Komaza. I had one done in 2013 when I didn't really understand my hair very well and I was relaxed then anyway. I big chopped shortly after that. So this has been a long time coming.


Got my hair analysis and it is disappointing!  WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD.

Firstly my hair is medium thick! Huh?! Where? I must have extremely low density because ain't nothing hardly ever been medium or thick anything about my hair. Next, porosity is high? Oh yeah? Then why do I need to keep my head under the water for nearly 5 minutes before it gets wet? Jen did say that porosity was higher in my damaged areas. I wonder why that is. I didn't do the over the phone consult this time.

Since I use heat she suggests regular trims. Every 10-12 weeks. Not surprising. But my trusty perm rod set has to go bye bye. She says the perm rods are causing indentations on my hair which is causing weak spots and ultimately breakage. A lot of breakage!! She says to switch to flexirods. I guess I can do that except the curls are a little different and sleeping in them is a nightmare. I might try pin curls instead.

Worst of all most of my shed hair shows follicular dystrophy? Which is basically thinning...all over my head!! . How ?? Why?? She recommended a serum from their line that would help and a boat load of vitamins. L-Cysteine, magnesium, omega 3 and some others along with a multi and/or hair skin nails vitamin. Ugh! I can barely remember my darn birth control pill.

She says to continue washing once a week with shampoo and use a mild protein and then deep condition. I've been doing that anyway so I don't get what the problem is. She did mention that I don't have to deep condition as long as I do. 10 minutes max and try not to keep my hair wet for too long. And then I should use a leave in, then my styler.

For straight hair she says to do a protein treatment and then use a serum and blow dry. Before I flat iron use  more serum - a pea size amount.

So basically I have breakage, some cuticle layer damage and thinning. I thought I was doing everything right. All the advice she gave isn't anything I haven't heard and nothing I haven't done. So how do I get my hair to actually respond?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Got my hair analysis and it is disappointing!  WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD.
> 
> Firstly my hair is medium thick! Huh?! Where? I must have extremely low density because ain't nothing hardly ever been medium or thick anything about my hair. Next, porosity is high? Oh yeah? Then why do I need to keep my head under the water for nearly 5 minutes before it gets wet? Jen did say that porosity was higher in my damaged areas. I wonder why that is. I didn't do the over the phone consult this time.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry it wasn't great news. However it didn't sound like it was really bad. Everything sounds like you can turn it around in a few months.

As far as the thinning, you can reverse that too so don't worry. Just get on it now and you can stop it in its tracks. 

I found that doing a mudwash at least once a month, water rinsing my hair every 3 to 4 days and oiling my scalp with oils and essential oils turned my thinning around. Even Rene was surprised. I wasn't but she was. 

So I know its reversible.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2016)

I am here trucking along with my simple, low manipulation reggie. I have an upcoming update appointment with my hair stylist next month. So I will see if what I am doing is paying off.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 4, 2016)

@KammyGirl
When she said medium/thick, don't you think she meant the diameter/thickness of your strands? Not overall density?

Will end papers prevent damage from the rods? If you're so invested in that curl/style...

I'm confident you'll be able to reverse the follicular dystrophy! 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 4, 2016)

I washed my hair today. The tangles were very minimal, so keeping my hair up is working. It's back in two banana clips, half up half down.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 4, 2016)

@KammyGirl, I'm sorry you feel disappointed with your analysis.  Like faithVA said, I do believe you can turn things around easily.  I take a really good multi vitamin, a iron supplement and L-Cystein, it's an easy regimen.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't great news. However it didn't sound like it was really bad. Everything sounds like you can turn it around in a few months.
> 
> As far as the thinning, you can reverse that too so don't worry. Just get on it now and you can stop it in its tracks.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing your progress pics so that's encouraging. Thanks. I've been curious about that mudwashing for a while. I think I can make some changes in my regimen to include this.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @KammyGirl
> When she said medium/thick, don't you think she meant the diameter/thickness of your strands? Not overall density?
> 
> Will end papers prevent damage from the rods? If you're so invested in that curl/style...
> ...


I'm going to try the flexis tonight. I guess end papers could work right? But it sounds like more trouble than it's worth so I'll be good and just change the rollers. Also, to your first part yeah i think that was for the thickness of my strands. But my hair has always just looked so thin and the strands always felt fine. No thickness to the strand anywhere. Not to me anyway. So maybe I have thick strands but so little of them (low density) that I assumed my hair was fine? I don't know.



KiWiStyle said:


> @KammyGirl, I'm sorry you feel disappointed with your analysis.  Like faithVA said, I do believe you can turn things around easily.  I take a really good multi vitamin, a iron supplement and L-Cystein, it's an easy regimen.



Really? I feel overwhelmed just thinking about it. She also recommended super greens powder to get all my vitamins and nutrients easily. She said I can mix it with apple juice? Never heard of it but googling it now and going to pick some up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the support and kind words ladies!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks for all the support and kind words ladies!!


You will be sharing your success story with us soon enough.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2016)

Did my mid--week wash. I cowashed with Naturelle Grow Deep Conditioner. Trying to use it up. Then I used the Jane Carter Curling Cream mixed with AVG. Trying to use up the Jane Carter as well. Sealed with some type of oil. Can't remember whats in the bottle. And put it back into flat twist.

My color is holding OK. Will color over the weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 5, 2016)

Used the flexi rods last night and the curls were pretty much the same. They tend to be a bit more spiral type curls with these but I don't mind that. 
I used about 9 or 10 and it wasn't hard to sleep in them at all. Looks like I'll have to buy more of these and store my perm rods for a while. I imagine once I nurse my hair back to health I can use the perm rods occasionally. Now time to start on all the vitamins. @KiWiStyle where did you get L-Cystein?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2016)

My hair is starting to hang a bit more  Took out my flat twist and just pulled it down.


Then I tried a tuck and roll which worked out pretty good. I tried the good hair pins and they work great. But as someone else said they break easily .


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 8, 2016)

No longer in the challenge as my hair is falling out. Will probably have to shave it or cut it very short at some point. Trying to treasure as much time with my hair as possible. Given up. This is very traumatic. 
Thanks for the support


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair is starting to hang a bit more  Took out my flat twist and just pulled it down.
> View attachment 350645
> 
> Then I tried a tuck and roll which worked out pretty good. I tried the good hair pins and they work great. But as someone else said they break easily .
> View attachment 350647


Yep like I said a long time ago, you will be APL! Lol looks good lady!


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 8, 2016)

How many inches or so does one need to reach full shoulder length in the back only? Or does height etc. matters? I think I'm measuring wrong it says I only need 7 inches to be full shoulder in the back..I'm 2 inches in the back.. now...need only 5 inches in the back to be full sl


----------



## BonBon (Feb 8, 2016)

I love your twist out faith.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yep like I said a long time ago, you will be APL! Lol looks good lady!


Please keep prophesying  I can only try to imagine what APL is like.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> How many inches or so does one need to reach full shoulder length in the back only? Or does height etc. matters? I think I'm measuring wrong it says I only need 7 inches to be full shoulder in the back..I'm 2 inches in the back.. now...need only 5 inches in the back to be full sl



It varies from person to person. It can vary based on the length of your neck and the distance between the bottom of your neck to the top of your shoulder blade. With that said 7" can definitely be right. For most people it is probably between 5" and 8".

You've been quiet lately. Are you taking care of your hair? sticking to a regimen? keeping your hair tucked away?


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It varies from person to person. It can vary based on the length of your neck and the distance between the bottom of your neck to the top of your shoulder blade. With that said 7" can definitely be right. For most people it is probably between 5" and 8".
> 
> You've been quiet lately. Are you taking care of your hair? sticking to a regimen? keeping your hair tucked away?


yeah but it was past my shoulder blade...so that would be full sl, right?
I'm ok. Thanks for asking. Just had internet problems. I'm gonna put my hair away for a while. I did an apogee treatment last week..it has reduced the breakage a little. I just want to make apl someday. So I'm gonna see in the next months. Looks like you will make full sl soon. Congratulations faith on your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> yeah but it was past my shoulder blade...so I dunno
> I'm ok. Thanks for asking. Just had internet problems. I'm gonna put my hair away for a while. I did an apogee treatment last week..it has reduced the breakage a little. I just want to make apl someday. So I'm gonna see in the next months. Looks like you will make full sl soon. Congratulations faith on your progress.



We are close in length, I think based on the last picture I saw of yours. My nape may be a bit longer but the rest of your hair is longer. My nape has reached SL but the area right above it hasn't reached full NL yet.

I'm hoping my nape reaches SL by the summer but the rest of the back won't be SL until December. So that sounds about where you are as well.

We have to be in the game for the long haul. Inch by inch we can get there. We just have to keep the inches we grow.

Hang in there. Stay patient and celebrate the in between moments.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We are close in length, I think based on the last picture I saw of yours. My nape may be a bit longer but the rest of your hair is longer. My nape has reached SL but the area right above it hasn't reached full NL yet.
> 
> I'm hoping my nape reaches SL by the summer but the rest of the back won't be SL until December. So that sounds about where you are as well.
> 
> ...


Yep. I agree. Thank you. We"ll get there.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

Chazz said:


> my flat twist was bad too.... if you keep trying it will get better.



I'm not giving up...I did another set last night and they were amazin (except the middle where I could hardly reach) ...though I doubt if I will do a twist out.  Its cold this week so I'm keeping my beanie on until next wash day.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Used the flexi rods last night and the curls were pretty much the same. They tend to be a bit more spiral type curls with these but I don't mind that.
> I used about 9 or 10 and it wasn't hard to sleep in them at all. Looks like I'll have to buy more of these and store my perm rods for a while. I imagine once I nurse my hair back to health I can use the perm rods occasionally. Now time to start on all the vitamins. @KiWiStyle where did you get L-Cystein?


Mariano's, I'm in Chicago.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair is starting to hang a bit more  Took out my flat twist and just pulled it down.
> View attachment 350645
> 
> Then I tried a tuck and roll which worked out pretty good. I tried the good hair pins and they work great. But as someone else said they break easily .
> View attachment 350647



Nice!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> yeah but it was past my shoulder blade...so that would be full sl, right?
> I'm ok. Thanks for asking. Just had internet problems. I'm gonna put my hair away for a while. I did an apogee treatment last week..it has reduced the breakage a little. I just want to make apl someday. So I'm gonna see in the next months. Looks like you will make full sl soon. Congratulations faith on your progress.


Didn't see your question before. Past your shoulder blade is full SL.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

Sumra said:


> I love your twist out faith.


Thanks. Can't wait until I'm ready to wear it out. Maybe late spring.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Nice!


Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

I mixed JC Curling Cream with some water and used that to twist. That seems to work better than using it straight. I'm going to okay around with water down moisturizers and stylers to see if I get a better set.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

I trimmed my hair last night! It's been over six months since my last cut so I was well over due!  My color treated ends were catching onto themselves causing a detangling nightmare!   My ends were rough and dry even when wet  so they had to go.  Luckily I can still flat twist...BTW, my new ends curled nicely even with another inch of color on them.  I took too much off from my bangs...oh, well my hair will definitely take off now and I'm sure I'm still in the 2016 SL game!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I trimmed my hair last night! It's been over six months since my last cut so I was well over due!  My color treated ends were catching onto themselves causing a detangling nightmare!   My ends were rough and dry even when wet  so they had to go.  Luckily I can still flat twist...BTW, my new ends curled nicely even with another inch of color on them.  I took too much off from my bangs...oh, well my hair will definitely take off now and I'm sure I'm still in the 2016 SL game!!


Yay. Definitely stay in the game. It's still early in the year and you will have a lot of progress this year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 9, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Mariano's, I'm in Chicago.


Ordered mine from vitacost. Everything just came today. Can't wait to see what kind of difference this makes.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Ordered mine from vitacost. Everything just came today. Can't wait to see what kind of difference this makes.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 10, 2016)

I cowashed last night and used Shea moisture curl and style milk, then it's a 10 leave in with keratin and sealed with castor oil. I set my hair on flexi rods and this morning my hair was still wet. Usually my hair is dry by morning on perm rods. Also when I took them out some of my hair was stuck to the flexi rod. I didn't like that at all. Have to get used to these things.

On the plus side once my hair dried it was crazy soft. I can't stop touching it. And it was really shiny. I think I used a good moisture combo. I'm going to try it again next time I cowash and see if it was a fluke.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

Today was my wash day but I decided to postpone it. I'm going to an event on Saturday and going to do my hair Saturday morning so didn't think it was worth it to do my hair tonight and then again on Saturday morning. I took down each twist, spritzed with Alikay Naturals leave-in and sealed with Design Essentials moisturizer and twisted back up.

My ends need dusting but I'm going to hold out for another 3 weeks. I hope they don't impact my rollerset too much on Saturday.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to try for a trim this weekend. It's early and I wanted to try to align my trims with check in dates so I would have clean ends in my progress pics but oh well.

Eta: Going to trim next time I straighten in 2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

I am getting so lazy. No matter what day it is I don't feel like washing my hair  I forced myself tonight because I'm going to an event tomorrow. I feel a lot of buns and French rolls in my future   My flat twist are fine for work but I don't like to wear them for special occasions.

I took out my flat twist and was surprised how defined my hair was. If it was just a bit longer I could have rocked a twist out tomorrow. I'm very excited about the possibilities of being able to do a flat twist out in the fall.

I finally did wash and now I'm under the dryer with curlformers installed. I will be under here for about 1.5 hours. Then I will let my hair cool. Then I need to take out the curlformers and put in flexi rods to try to hold my style. By doing my hair tonight hopefully I won't be rushing tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

My curlformer set turned out well. Can see growth all over but definitely in certain sections in the front.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2016)

^^your hair looks really good @faithVA


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh wow!!...gorgeous hair @faithVA!


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 13, 2016)

@faithVA it looks so pretty!! Beautiful curls.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks ladies. I'm loving my curls and the progress my hair is making. Looking forward to see where I am in the fall. 

Yeah team SL 2016!


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm making an appointment with a stylist and if she's any good I'll be going to her from now on. I don't plan to do much to my hair other than keeping it simple. Shampoo 1x a week and DC and cowash all the other times. I will only straighten at the salon so might go back to wnging it. My hair is much loser from straightening so they should work for now.

I'm still going to take all the vitamins and whatnot just for overall health and it should help with growth as well. Hopefully I still make SL this year.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 15, 2016)

I conditioned my hair blast night with a diluted mix of AOWC and KCKT. Then I clay washed with a mix of rhassoul and the two bentonite clays, water, milk, SAA and ACV.

Finished with the usual oils and gel. I've put the top in two braids and clipped it up in a banana clip. 

I've managed to stay away from the scissors for two weeks. Good times.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

Dusted tonight and put my hair in 2 strand twist for a twist out tomorrow. Have no clue how it's going to work out.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 16, 2016)

Ladies, I cannot figure out how to wear my hair. I cowashed 2 days in a row and my hair feels dry and the wash n go was good yesterday but today not so much. I think I'm ready to try the MHM method and add clay to my regimen. Especially since I don't want to do anything to my hair but wash n go. I want to do as little to my hair as possible. Max hydration will hopefully aid in retention and less tangles. I'm going to do a couple of searches and then go to the beauty supply store during my lunch hour for a few things.

Question though do you think straightening every few months has to stop with this method?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Ladies, I cannot figure out how to wear my hair. I cowashed 2 days in a row and my hair feels dry and the wash n go was good yesterday but today not so much. I think I'm ready to try the MHM method and add clay to my regimen. Especially since I don't want to do anything to my hair but wash n go. I want to do as little to my hair as possible. Max hydration will hopefully aid in retention and less tangles. I'm going to do a couple of searches and then go to the beauty supply store during my lunch hour for a few things.
> 
> Question though do you think straightening every few months has to stop with this method?



I don't think straightening has to stop. I just wouldn't go the original method of using baking soda. I don't really use BS in my routine anymore


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 16, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't think straightening has to stop. I just wouldn't go the original method of using baking soda. I don't really use BS in my routine anymore



Let me go read some of the MHM thread. I always skim because it's crazy long but I need tips.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Let me go read some of the MHM thread. I always skim because it's crazy long but I need tips.





KammyGirl said:


> Ladies, I cannot figure out how to wear my hair. I cowashed 2 days in a row and my hair feels dry and the wash n go was good yesterday but today not so much. I think I'm ready to try the MHM method and add clay to my regimen. Especially since I don't want to do anything to my hair but wash n go. I want to do as little to my hair as possible. Max hydration will hopefully aid in retention and less tangles. I'm going to do a couple of searches and then go to the beauty supply store during my lunch hour for a few things.
> 
> Question though do you think straightening every few months has to stop with this method?


Maybe your hair needs to be clarified. Maybe that's why it's dry.

Adding the should help. Get rhassoul if you can.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 16, 2016)

@faithVA you know what, I haven't clarified in a minute. I should probably do that. I've been in that MHM thread and it's overwhelming. I think I may be making this harder than it has to be. But I did say (was it in this thread?) that I wanted to try clay. I think I can do that. I just read a blog post from someone who mud rinses regularly. She shampoos, uses her clay mix, rinses then deep conditions or uses a rinse out conditioner and just applies her leave in. How often do you use clay? @AbsyBlvd same question for you.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2016)

@KammyGirl Right now I tend to cleanse with clay once or twice a week, with (a thick milkshake consistency) mix of rhassoul and bentonite and silk amino acids. I've used it every day or every other day but have found a good balance now. 

I don't shampoo often. Due to me mainly only using oil and gel and no cones, I don't think it's necessary with the use of clay. I posted my fairly simple regimen in that haircare minimalists thread that popped up recently. 

I condition (diluted) or water rinse or rarely shampoo (diluted). Then I will apply my clay and thoroughly finger detangle. Rinse, oil, and apply my gel like a virgin relaxer. My hair stays moisturised and defined for days and I do nothing but rub in some jojoba oil once it dries. I don't like to go more than four days without wetting/ detangling again but I have gone 7 without realising it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA you know what, I haven't clarified in a minute. I should probably do that. I've been in that MHM thread and it's overwhelming. I think I may be making this harder than it has to be. But I did say (was it in this thread?) that I wanted to try clay. I think I can do that. I just read a blog post from someone who mud rinses regularly. She shampoos, uses her clay mix, rinses then deep conditions or uses a rinse out conditioner and just applies her leave in. How often do you use clay? @AbsyBlvd same question for you.


I use clay every 2 weeks before I color. I shampoo once every 4 to 6 weeks. I cowash or water rinse every 3 to 4 days.

Keep the clay simple. Try one of these combos
1. Clay + styler
2. Conditioner + clay + styler 
Or
3. Clay + conditioner + styler 

Use  leave in you want.

I can see no reason to use shampoo and clay.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks ladies!! @faithVA I was thinking of doing #2 or #3. Have to decide whether I want to use the conditioner before or after the clay. What about deep conditioning? I like to use heat for my dc's. So could I do:
1. clay + dc (under dryer) + styler 
OR 
2. rinse out conditioner + clay +dc (under dryer) + styler. Is that too much?

After I decide on this I'm planning on shampooing only 1x a month. 

Now lastly, how often can I safely use clay? Can I use it every few days every time I cowash or is that too much? I'm planning on researching just a bit more to find the most moisturizing. I know I'll have to play around with it a little.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Thanks ladies!! @faithVA I was thinking of doing #2 or #3. Have to decide whether I want to use the conditioner before or after the clay. What about deep conditioning? I like to use heat for my dc's. So could I do:
> 1. clay + dc (under dryer) + styler
> OR
> 2. rinse out conditioner + clay +dc (under dryer) + styler. Is that too much?
> ...



You definitely have to play around with. I honestly only use 1 product while washing. I'm either using clay or conditioner or a cleansing conditioner or just water. I rarely do 2 steps. The only time I do multiple steps now is if I'm coloring or if I'm doing a protein treatment. I do a carmeltini or clct followed by a mudwash once a month.

Just know why you are doing the step then you will know if and when you need to do it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 17, 2016)

So I'm making my way through that MHM thread and I'm mad at myself that it took me so long to actually read it. Because it clears up A LOT. I couldn't figure out the clarifying and Cherry Lola Treatment parts and where they belonged in the regimen. I was also wondering about deep conditioning. After reading the full regimen I see that's basically what step 2 is since I would probably sit under a dryer instead of overnight.

Everything seems much easier now and there are great tips in there. I'm wondering if I can just do an ACV rinse as my clarify to start though or do I absolutely have to do the Cherry Lola that first time. It sounds like a hassle and I'm incredibly lazy.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 17, 2016)

@KammyGirl You don't have to do the Cherry Lola to start. I did my first one a good few weeks into my regimen.

I've since replaced that step with a commercial protein conditioner as I get better results this way.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 21, 2016)

I've started my vitamin regimen and it's not as bad as I thought. First thing in the morning (or right after dinner if I'm rushing in the am) I pour a glass of orange juice and put in a scoop of my super greens powder and drink that down with:

1. Nature's Bounty hair skin and nails vit
2. Alive once daily women's multi vitamin
3.N-Acetyl Cysteine
4. Vitamin D &
5. Omega 3

I've only been doing this for a week so I hope I can keep it up and make it a regular habit.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not sure when I washed my hair last. I'm pretty sure I missed my mid week wash last week and I didn't wash over the weekend. I definitely got back on track tonight. I kept it simple though. I cowashed with TVO and used the Max Curl leave-in. This product works well on my hair. I let it air dry for 2 hours while I talked on the phone and I was still able to part it and put it in flat twist.

I used watered down JC Curling Crème. I think I will just stay in flat twist until I use up all of this curling crème. Then I'm going to see if my hair is ready for two strand twist. If it is, I will switch over to washing my hair once a week and doing 2 strand twist on the weekend.

This upcoming weekend, I need to do a full regimen including protein, carmeltini and color.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey yall!  I've been quiet but I'm still here.  I've been wigging it so my regimen is so easy. Shampoo and condition in shower. Moisturize, seal and blow dry.  Put in cornrows and throw on a wig.  I usually keep them in for 4 weeks.  I just put in a new set so I wont be looking at my hair again until around March 20th...so my update pics will be around that mark.  At that point, I think I'm going to install some crochet kinky twists.  I saw this video on youtube and this lady made it look so nice and easy.  I'm gonna experiment on my daughter first this weekend and then its my turn.  Until March...


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 25, 2016)

Waiting for my clay to get here and then I'll start the MHM method this weekend. If it works and I like it I guess I'll join some of you in the MHM thread.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2016)

Today is wash day and I'm not looking forward to it. Todays regimen has a lot of steps and quite a few extended steps.

I will start with a wash
Then do a protein treatment with aphogee 2 step
Do a carmeltini for 2 hours
Do a mudwash to get my hair ready for color
Apply the color and let sit for 45 minutes
Rinse, apply leave, styler
I think it's going back into flat twist after all of that

I'm not sure I will get all of that done tonight. Tomorrow's busy so I have to try.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Today is wash day and I'm not looking forward to it. Todays regimen has a lot of steps and quite a few extended steps.
> 
> I will start with a wash
> Then do a protein treatment with aphogee 2 step
> ...


Sounds like you've got tour work cut out for you. Good luck. I hope you get it all done. 

I was off today. So I went to get my hair straightened to get a trim. I'm pissed because she said I didn't need one. That's great but I wouldn't have gone to the salon or straightened at all. Ugh!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Sounds like you've got tour work cut out for you. Good luck. I hope you get it all done.
> 
> I was off today. So I went to get my hair straightened to get a trim. I'm pissed because she said I didn't need one. That's great but I wouldn't have gone to the salon or straightened at all. Ugh!


Rejoice that you didn't need one.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Sounds like you've got tour work cut out for you. Good luck. I hope you get it all done.
> 
> I was off today. So I went to get my hair straightened to get a trim. I'm pissed because she said I didn't need one. That's great but I wouldn't have gone to the salon or straightened at all. Ugh!



I'm not going to get it all done. I started late, the phone rang, then I worked out. Right now I have the protein in and sitting under the dryer. I will probably put the carmeltini in and rinse it out and go to bed. I will have to do the color in the morning.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't understand how I can retain all the way to neck length but not to shoulder length.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I don't understand how I can retain all the way to neck length but not to shoulder length.


Are you still transitioning? Your hair will probably start acting up as it gets closer to SL. Have you trimmed recently? What have you been doing?


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2016)

My clay came on Thursday but the mailman didn't leave it in the mailbox. And I wasn't able to get it yesterday so now I'll have to wait all the way until Saturday to get it because they are closes by the time I get home from work. That's fine since I'm going to wear my straight hair for the rest of the week. I don't plan on touching it at all.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Are you still transitioning? Your hair will probably start acting up as it gets closer to SL. Have you trimmed recently? What have you been doing?


I haven't been doing anything really. Just keeping my hair braided under a wig. I think terminal length is real.maybe this is the furthest my hair will grow...smh


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2016)

@jennifer30 how often are you moisturizing, how often are you redoing the braids? I don't want you to be discouraged. I never believed in terminal length although I know some people are sure we all have one.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @jennifer30 how often are you moisturizing, how often are you redoing the braids? I don't want you to be discouraged. I never believed in terminal length although I know some people are sure we all have one.


 I redo them ever week..sometimes I moisturize and sometimes I use hair grease. I'm gonna give my hair another 8 months. If it's still the same length I'm sure it's terminal..lol I've been trying to grow it for 3 years..


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I redo them ever week..sometimes I moisturize and sometimes I use hair grease. I'm gonna give my hair another 8 months. If it's still the same length I'm sure it's terminal..lol I've been trying to grow it for 3 years..



OK just keep taking good care of it. I've been natural just as long and just got serious this year about making it to SL. It didn't help that I keep nearly big chopping each time because I go so long without a trim. So I'm right there with ya.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 29, 2016)

Been having issues with my entire crown area. And I do not want to make SL only to have see through hair because the front and the back of my hair is missing. So back to massaging and moisturizing. I'll probably go back to doing it twice a day even like when I first started my hair journey even though I hated doing that.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Been having issues with my entire crown area. And I do not want to make SL only to have see through hair because the front and the back of my hair is missing. So back to massaging and moisturizing. I'll probably go back to doing it twice a day even like when I first started my hair journey even though I hated doing that.


How often are you completing soaking your scalp with water? I found that helped more than anything.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> How often are you completing soaking your scalp with water? I found that helped more than anything.


Not often. Most times it's 1x  week. I never do more than 2x a week these days. In the summer time I wet my hair daily and my wash n gos looked better because I wasn't straightening as much. How often do you do it? My hair takes a long time to dry and I worry about how to wear my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Not often. Most times it's 1x  week. I never do more than 2x a week these days. In the summer time I wet my hair daily and my wash n gos looked better because I wasn't straightening as much. How often do you do it? My hair takes a long time to dry and I worry about how to wear my hair.



1x to 2x a week is sufficient. Doesn't sound like it's dehydrating from the outside. I will try to pay more attention to your post to see if I can spot anything you can add or change.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 29, 2016)

@faithVA I think it's my headbands. I'm always tying something around my head. I usually wear a cut stocking but I wear it too much. It's messing with the entire perimeter of my head. I'm determined to get it back to normal but now I'm sure I'll have to maintain at a certain length until the rest catches up.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA I think it's my headbands. I'm always tying something around my head. I usually wear a cut stocking but I wear it too much. It's messing with the entire perimeter of my head. I'm determined to get it back to normal but now I'm sure I'll have to maintain at a certain length until the rest catches up.


Oh Ok. Well as long as you know what it is. You will figure out how to make it work.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2016)

I am going to an event tomorrow night but as usual I don't feel like doing my hair. So I'm going to rinse my hair in flat twist. Then I will take out the twist on the sides and in the front and out them on perm rods. And I will just retwist the back. 

A compromise is needed in this situation.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 2, 2016)

Massaged my head tonight. Then, I water rinsed and gelled. My braid in front is still intact. The rest is clipped up (and now tied down with my silk scarf).


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 8, 2016)

Oiling, massaging, vitamins (sometimes), modified max hydration method, and aloe vera juice are all changing my hair. I hope I make SL soon. Want to start trying new styles.

Aloe vera juice is something else. My hair loves this stuff. Why have I never tried it before?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

Just sending some love to you SL ladies on deck!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Just sending some love to you SL ladies on deck!


Thank you. Why'd you stay gone so long? Welcome back!!!

I'm still in the same place as when you left


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2016)

@Janet' I like your colours. I at your skill to maintain.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. Why'd you stay gone so long? Welcome back!!!
> 
> I'm still in the same place as when you left


I started a doctoral program while working full time at a high stress job, had emergency surgery due to the stress, got 1/3 through the program before I decided to stop completely...Life happened! But...I'm doing much better now and things have calmed down tremendously...so I'm back! 

It's okay! I'm right back where I started when I first got active on here too! But I'm forever the optimist! We've got this!!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Janet' I like your colours. I at your skill to maintain.



Thank you so much! But, I know I can retain even more!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I started a doctoral program while working full time at a high stress job, had emergency surgery due to the stress, got 1/3 through the program before I decided to stop completely...Life happened! But...I'm doing much better now and things have calmed down tremendously...so I'm back!
> 
> It's okay! I'm right back where I started when I first got active on here too! But I'm forever the optimist! We've got this!!!


Wow. I'm glad you are better. Hope you are in a much better place and space now.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Wow. I'm glad you are better. Hope you are in a much better place and space now.



I am!! Thanks You! I didn't emotionally or mentally feel like I was stressed, but my body sure did...It always tells me-- so, I've learned to listen to my body more. And then, I got so into living that I stopped focusing on my hair...I got layers, colored, enjoyed it...right on back to shoulder length ...


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2016)

Massaged my head for about 5mins. I'll sleep with a baggy tonight. My plan is to wake up early-ish to wash my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2016)

Our check in is at the end of the month which is just a little over 15 days. Please consider updating us on where you are even if you aren't close to SL. Would love to see some pictures.

Even if you aren't close, quarterly pictures can be great to see progress or to even see a problem before it goes on too long.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2016)

I finally washed my hair. I actually used shampoo and DC'd. My hair felt pretty good. I used the TVO Curl Max Cream and twisted it back up with the TVO Curl Gelee.

I did a test twist in the front which looked pretty good. So I want to do two strand twist some time soon. I just need to find the time to do them.


----------



## BGT (Mar 14, 2016)

I need to join this challenge since I am currently at NL  I'm going to make one of those measuring t -shirts. I will post pics and stats later.

Naturals, do you use stretched length or non-stretched length?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2016)

BGT said:


> I need to join this challenge since I am currently at NL  I'm going to make one of those measuring t -shirts. I will post pics and stats later.
> 
> Naturals, do you use stretched length or non-stretched length?


Welcome to the challenge.

I use stretched length. If we didn't use stretched length a lot of Naturals would be waist length stretched and SL unstretched so that wouldn't be useful.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 14, 2016)

BGT said:


> I need to join this challenge since I am currently at NL  I'm going to make one of those measuring t -shirts. I will post pics and stats later.
> 
> Naturals, do you use stretched length or non-stretched length?



I just pull on some hair (as much as I used to dislike seeing this before I joined hairboards lol). I'll probably press/ straighten one of these years but no time soon.


----------



## jennifer30 (Mar 15, 2016)

I decided to leave this board for good. Focusing on my hair too much is driving me crazy and I no longer want to do that. Thank you guys for all your support. I'm getting over my hair growth if I never reach my goal that's ok..and I'm fine with it.. thanks ...


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 15, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I decided to leave this board for good. Focusing on my hair too much is driving me crazy and I no longer want to do that. Thank you guys for all your support. I'm getting over my hair growth if I never reach my goal that's ok..and I'm fine with it.. thanks ...



It's a shame that you feel the need to leave but at least you are doing what is best for you.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

I have been slacking on my mid-week water rinses but I finally got it in tonight. I didn't take out my flat twist but they seem to be holding up. Not sure if I should seal them and if so with what


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2016)

Water rinsing in my flat twist worked out pretty well. I baggies for 30 minutes after and then air dried for a while. Before bed I smoothed them down with some oil and put on my bonnet. 

They are a little frizzy but not too extreme. It will get me to wash day.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Friday Pretty Ladies!!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll be straightening and trimming on the 31st for my length check. I feel like I have some growth but I'm sure I won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 19, 2016)

I am grazing SL now, and hopefully will soon be comfortably SL. I measured and took pics tonight. Will post them for the update at the end of this month. 

Low manipulation, keeping my hair stretched and protective styling have been key.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 19, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> I am grazing SL now, and hopefully will soon be comfortably SL. I measured and took pics tonight. Will post them for the update at the end of this month.
> 
> Low manipulation, keeping my hair stretched and protective styling have been key.



 Congrats to you @bajandoc86!!! And...I'm glad that you figured out what works for your hair!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'll be straightening and trimming on the 31st for my length check. I feel like I have some growth but I'm sure I won't be able to tell the difference.


I will be optimistic for you. I hope you do see some difference. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

It's getting exciting in here. I'm looking forward to the update pics


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

I put in 2 strand twists tonight. I haven't worn them in months. They are starting to look better. But unfortunately my bang has the most shrinkage. My bang reaches almost to my chin but my twist don't even reach my eyebrow  I have my bonnet on now. That just makes them shrink up more. Will see what my hair looks like tomorrow. Hope they don't look too crazy.

If I can get them to look presentable for a week, I would love to get back to wearing 2 strand twist for 2 weeks at a time. Next week I may try rinsing in them to see if they will last.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It's getting exciting in here. I'm looking forward to the update pics


  Me Too!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I will be optimistic for you. I hope you do see some difference. Looking forward to seeing your results.


Thank you! I'll need all the positive vibes I can get. I'm so nervous about the trim. I want to cut enough so that I'm able to make progress but don't want to cut too much so that I lose all my progress. I took a photo at the end of last month after I straightened and to me my hair looked exactly the same if not a tiny bit shorter.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Thank you! I'll need all the positive vibes I can get. I'm so nervous about the trim. I want to cut enough so that I'm able to make progress but don't want to cut too much so that I lose all my progress. I took a photo at the end of last month after I straightened and to me my hair looked exactly the same if not a tiny bit shorter.


Not sure how much you are thinking about trimming. Maybe start with a half inch and do a protein treatment. Then reasses in 6 weeks. That was the recommendation I got from Komaza when I had severe damage.

If you don't even need a half inch then that's great.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Not sure how much you are thinking about trimming. Maybe start with a half inch and do a protein treatment. Then reasses in 6 weeks. That was the recommendation I got from Komaza when I had severe damage.
> 
> If you don't even need a half inch then that's great.


I shouldn't need that much. When I straightened last month I didn't need to cut anything. So hopefully just a 1/4 of an inch or less.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I shouldn't need that much. When I straightened last month I didn't need to cut anything. So hopefully just a 1/4 of an inch or less.


If that's all your taking off I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's going to be barely noticeable and in less than a month you will get it all back.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 21, 2016)

Baggying overnight. I'll water rinse in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2016)

I put in 2 strand twist on Saturday. They were frizzy immediately as if I had them in for two weeks. I don't know what gives. I will try to rinse them tomorrow to see if they hold up. If they do I will start wearing 2 strand twist starting in April.

I'm thinking I should make them smaller.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I put in 2 strand twist on Saturday. They were frizzy immediately as if I had them in for two weeks. I don't know what gives. I will try to rinse them tomorrow to see if they hold up. If they do I will start wearing 2 strand twist starting in April.
> 
> I'm thinking I should make them smaller.
> 
> View attachment 355033


They look great! I can't see any frizz and they hang well. If mine would hang a bit I would probably wear them too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> They look great! I can't see any frizz and they hang well. If mine would hang a bit I would probably wear them too.


Thank you! 
The camera lies though. It's crazy frizzy. It's just starting to hang so they are wearable now. I didn't them a couple of months ago and they weren't ready.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

Thus morning I rinsed my twist. I put on a wig cap/band and let the water run over my twist. Then I pressed gently to let the water soak in. I then let it drip dry for a bit before soaking up some of the excess drios with a towel. After 15 minutes ibsoaked my twist with diluted a diluted kknt and oil mix.  Then i tried to seal them with some oil. My front is almost dry but my name is wet. 

I think it looks a mess but it's OK. I'm more concerned with my twist drying soft and maintaining some hydration. They typically dry hard and with with not a but of water left in them.

I'm going to work on my mix some more. I was in a rush this morning. If this works I will try to keep my twist in for two weeks in a row and just rinse every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I put in 2 strand twist on Saturday. They were frizzy immediately as if I had them in for two weeks. I don't know what gives. I will try to rinse them tomorrow to see if they hold up. If they do I will start wearing 2 strand twist starting in April.
> 
> I'm thinking I should make them smaller.
> 
> View attachment 355033



They look nice and juicy. What did you twist with?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> They look nice and juicy. What did you twist with?


I used the kinky curly gel. I have plenty of gels. I plan to try that one by one to see which on I like better.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

@faithVA are you thinking of re-twisting? How long do your twists normally last?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @faithVA are you thinking of re-twisting? How long do your twists normally last?


No, not planning on retwisting. I just put these in. My twist usually only last 4 to 7 days.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

I took my twist out so I could wear my hair loose today. It will also make it faster when I'm ready to wash tonight. Years ago I used to wear twist every week and wear a twist out every Friday. It's been a while since I've done that. Flat twist are just so quick it's hard to make myself spend 2 hours putting in twist for a week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I took my twist out so I could wear my hair loose today. It will also make it faster when I'm ready to wash tonight. Years ago I used to wear twist every week and wear a twist out every Friday. It's been a while since I've done that. Flat twist are just so quick it's hard to make myself spend 2 hours putting in twist for a week.
> 
> View attachment 355431 View attachment 355433


This is so beautiful and defined.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> This is so beautiful and defined.


Thank you. You're so kind!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I took my twist out so I could wear my hair loose today. It will also make it faster when I'm ready to wash tonight. Years ago I used to wear twist every week and wear a twist out every Friday. It's been a while since I've done that. Flat twist are just so quick it's hard to make myself spend 2 hours putting in twist for a week.



I think they turned out great! They look well-moisturized. Good job!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 25, 2016)

@faithVA 
 twist out and that definition is "on point!"


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I think they turned out great! They look well-moisturized. Good job!





MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA
> twist out and that definition is "on point!"


Thanks ladies.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I took my twist out so I could wear my hair loose today. It will also make it faster when I'm ready to wash tonight. Years ago I used to wear twist every week and wear a twist out every Friday. It's been a while since I've done that. Flat twist are just so quick it's hard to make myself spend 2 hours putting in twist for a week.
> 
> View attachment 355431 View attachment 355433


I love it! Very cute. How much did you separate?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I love it! Very cute. How much did you separate?


Thank You. The twist were already very small so I only separated them the one time to separate the two sections.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2016)

Here is my length check for March. I blow dried my hair. It probably wouldn't have been better to do a curlformer set  I'm doing a curlformer set in April for another challenge so I will post again. I could see progress so that's good enough.  I took quite a few pictures. These will be helpful during the year when I'm trying to figure out if I'm making any progress.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2016)

I was able to achieve my first bun.



Then I put in flat twist extensions for my event tomorrow.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 26, 2016)

@faithVA did you put bun on your milestone list? It's a big deal and it looks cute. Do you think you'll bun on lazy days now?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2016)

Great work and progress @faithVA!
I see you with that elegant updo


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 27, 2016)

Today I mixed up some henna, using steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus. I only let it sit for about an hour or so.
After clay washing my hair, I added a little indigo and hibiscus powder to the mix and slathered it on using the bun method (starting from the middle).

I'm currently sitting with the mix, wrapped in cling film. I plan to leave in on for about 2hrs and then DC with AO WC and whatever dregs of HSR I have left.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA did you put bun on your milestone list? It's a big deal and it looks cute. Do you think you'll bun on lazy days now?



I don't know if a bun is on my milestone list. If it is, it's a 3rd or 4th quarter milestone.

I was excited to be able to bun. Thank you!  But as soon as I got it up there I was ready to take it down because it felt like it was pulling and I was just imagining hairs breaking and ripping in half 

I would probably only try a bun if my hair was already stretched with curlformers and that's rare. I also need to learn a bit more about smoothing out my hair and putting the bun up so it isn't damaging. So it will be a while before I try bunning again. It was nice for the moment.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Great work and progress @faithVA!
> I see you with that elegant updo


Thank you. This updo was so convenient this weekend. Just take off the bonnet and go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2016)

Did I join this challenge? I don't think so. But my man requested for me to grow my hair back out! Lol
I have a TWA 3-3.5 inches top recent trim
Sides 1-2 inches
I have no Reggie and just use random products.
I will use heat occasionally to trim or stretch
My goal is SL or NL by Dec 31.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't know if a bun is on my milestone list. If it is, it's a 3rd or 4th quarter milestone.
> 
> I was excited to be able to bun. Thank you!  But as soon as I got it up there I was ready to take it down because it felt like it was pulling and I was just imagining hairs breaking and ripping in half
> 
> I would probably only try a bun if my hair was already stretched with curlformers and that's rare. I also need to learn a bit more about smoothing out my hair and putting the bun up so it isn't damaging. So it will be a while before I try bunning again. It was nice for the moment.


I will be able to bun 3-4 years from now unstretched


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I took my twist out so I could wear my hair loose today. It will also make it faster when I'm ready to wash tonight. Years ago I used to wear twist every week and wear a twist out every Friday. It's been a while since I've done that. Flat twist are just so quick it's hard to make myself spend 2 hours putting in twist for a week.
> 
> View attachment 355431 View attachment 355433


My twists never look like that! I would have to blow dry to get that look! So pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Did I join this challenge? I don't think so. But my man requested for me to grow my hair back out! Lol
> I have a TWA 3-3.5 inches top recent trim
> Sides 1-2 inches
> I have no Reggie and just use random products.
> ...


Welcome Shortdub. Long time no see.

Cute hair cut.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Did I join this challenge? I don't think so. But my man requested for me to grow my hair back out! Lol
> I have a TWA 3-3.5 inches top recent trim
> Sides 1-2 inches
> I have no Reggie and just use random products.
> ...


I love your hair cut. It's perfect for the summer.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I will be able to bun 3-4 years from now unstretched


If you are planning to reach SL by year end then I will estimate that you will be bun ready by then. You have a nice curl pattern that looks amendable to being stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My twists never look like that! I would have to blow dry to get that look! So pretty!


Thank you.

I haven't figured out stretching my hair and twisting. It's probably the oil but my hair doesn't hold definition well once it's stretched. We shall see in time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome Shortdub. Long time no see.
> 
> Cute hair cut.


Ikr! Thanks! I can't cut it anymore! Lol


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here is my length check for March. I blow dried my hair. It probably wouldn't have been better to do a curlformer set  I'm doing a curlformer set in April for another challenge so I will post again. I could see progress so that's good enough.  I took quite a few pictures. These will be helpful during the year when I'm trying to figure out if I'm making any progress.



Well, you know what they say about  and what they're worth? Lol.  I do think pics are a great way for you to remind yourself of more of a reality than our perception of reality...I've looked back at pics and said, "That's what my hair looked like?" (Hairnorexia)...With that being said...

You are knocking on SL's door trying to get in!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone else doing a length check this month?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I was able to achieve my first bun.
> Then I put in flat twist extensions for my event tomorrow.



You are just doing the darn thing!!!!   Love that updo!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Well, you know what they say about  and what they're worth? Lol.  I do think pics are a great way for you to remind yourself of more of a reality than our perception of reality...I've looked back at pics and said, "That's what my hair looked like?" (Hairnorexia)...With that being said...
> 
> You are knocking on SL's door trying to get in!!!



I'm taking deep breaths trying to stay calm. I'm finally going to reach a length goal.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> You are just doing the darn thing!!!!   Love that updo!!!


Thank You! I had a good weekend


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm taking deep breaths trying to stay calm. I'm finally going to reach a length goal.



It's a bit overwhelming, I know! I cannot wait till you reach your goals...You've been so positive helping everyone else, so it's only right that you get all of your desires...Faith requires action and THIS you are doing!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> It's a bit overwhelming, I know! I cannot wait till you reach your goals...You've been so positive helping everyone else, so it's only right that you get all of your desires...Faith requires action and THIS you are doing!!!


Aw that's so sweet. You have been a ray of sunshine on this board since you came back.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm going to keep working on my body while I'm waiting on my hair. I wore a black dress this weekend and was feeling really sexy. My working out is paying off. Next year when I go to this event I want to be even sleeker and have the swangin hair to match.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@faithVA  I just feel that negativity is fruitless. This is a hobby for so many women and it should be a place of positivity and upliftment (is that a real word, lol). A little  goes a long way!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to keep working on my body while I'm waiting on my hair. I wore a black dress this weekend and was feeling really sexy. My working out is paying off. Next year when I go to this event I want to be even sleeker and have the swangin hair to match.



#goals!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?


I am. Nothing to write home about but I'll post my pic later tonight when I get home.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2016)

I took out the marley hair, moisturized my hair and flat twisted it up using the same parts from my updo. Of course it doesn't look the same without the length. But my hair needed the moisture and I got tired of trying to reposition that hair in the back.

I think I'm going to try the 2 strand twist again over the weekend but using a different styler this time.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here are my length check pics (on hair that was blowdried and in big braids)...excuse my greasy tired face. LOL. As you can see the greys are trying to take over the front of my head. I am not yet 30. Ugh.

Front




Right temple




Left temple




Left nape (forgot to take a pic of the right nape)




Purple line is the top of my shoulders (I tried but couldn't get a better pic)




How I wear my hair between wash days  - my momma does it for me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are my length check pics (on hair that was blowdried and in big braids)...excuse my greasy tired face. LOL. As you can see the greys are trying to take over the front of my head. I am not yet 30. Ugh.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...



Are you claiming SL? Or are you waiting for some mystery hair somewhere to be SL? What you doing young lady?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you claiming SL? Or are you waiting for some mystery hair somewhere to be SL? What you doing young lady?



To be honest...idk. LOL. I don't feel like claiming it yet, and I have no logical reason why.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are my length check pics (on hair that was blowdried and in big braids)...excuse my greasy tired face. LOL. As you can see the greys are trying to take over the front of my head. I am not yet 30. Ugh.
> 
> How I wear my hair between wash days  - my momma does it for me. /



Ma'am!!! I think that you should definitely claim SL and then mosey on over to the  APL Challenge!!!  Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> To be honest...idk. LOL. I don't feel like claiming it yet, and I have no logical reason why.



It's called Hairnorexia!!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 30, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are my length check pics (on hair that was blowdried and in big braids)...excuse my greasy tired face. LOL. As you can see the greys are trying to take over the front of my head. I am not yet 30. Ugh.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


Woman! I thought I was in the wrong thread looking at all your hair. It's beautiful...and already SL. Now scram! LOL Jk you can stay if you want. Lord knows I'll probably stay in here after I reach SL.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 30, 2016)

I came in here and still forgot to post my progress pic. I only took one comparison pic. My hair is starting to grow in that weird little mullet again. But this time I'm going to leave it and let the rest of my hair do what it does. I feel like my hair would look different if the nape area wasn't such a mess. I'm working on it though. Here it is. No big dif other than the hair in the middle growing down my neck. Lol First set is this month on the left and December on the right. The second pic is this month on the left and last month on the right. I also did a pretty nice trim and my hair doesn't look all that different so at least I'm getting better at not cutting off all my progress.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I came in here and still forgot to post my progress pic. I only took one comparison pic. My hair is starting to grow in that weird little mullet again. But this time I'm going to leave it and let the rest of my hair do what it does. I feel like my hair would look different if the nape area wasn't such a mess. I'm working on it though. Here it is. No big dif other than the hair in the middle growing down my neck. Lol First set is this month on the left and December on the right. The second pic is this month on the left and last month on the right. I also did a pretty nice trim and my hair doesn't look all that different so at least I'm getting better at not cutting off all my progress.


That's some good progress!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2016)

I flat twisted my hair yesterday. Gonna see how it comes out. I will add rods on the ends tonight. Trying to perfect the look by Saturday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 30, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Here are my length check pics (on hair that was blowdried and in big braids)...excuse my greasy tired face. LOL. As you can see the greys are trying to take over the front of my head. I am not yet 30. Ugh.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


It's time to move on love! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> That's some good progress!


Thanks. I think it's hardly noticeable. LOL Sticking with this mullet is going to be hard though.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 30, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Ma'am!!! I think that you should definitely claim SL and then mosey on over to the  APL Challenge!!!  Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!!! Awesome!!!!





Janet' said:


> It's called Hairnorexia!!!!





KammyGirl said:


> Woman! I thought I was in the wrong thread looking at all your hair. It's beautiful...and already SL. Now scram! LOL Jk you can stay if you want. Lord knows I'll probably stay in here after I reach SL.





shortdub78 said:


> It's time to move on love! Lol



LOL! I guess I might as well claim it eh. So SL I am. 

I joined the APL/BSL thread at the beginning of this year as well but I'll still keep an eye on this thread.

@KammyGirl your hair is so thick!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I came in here and still forgot to post my progress pic. I only took one comparison pic. My hair is starting to grow in that weird little mullet again. But this time I'm going to leave it and let the rest of my hair do what it does. I feel like my hair would look different if the nape area wasn't such a mess. I'm working on it though. Here it is. No big dif other than the hair in the middle growing down my neck. Lol First set is this month on the left and December on the right. The second pic is this month on the left and last month on the right. I also did a pretty nice trim and my hair doesn't look all that different so at least I'm getting better at not cutting off all my progress.


Very pretty hair. Yeah let the mullet grow out. The rest of the hair will catch up soon enough. Even it out if you want when you reach a major goal like APL.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> LOL! I guess I might as well claim it eh. So SL I am.
> 
> I joined the APL/BSL thread at the beginning of this year as well but I'll still keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> @KammyGirl your hair is so thick!


I'm glad you decided to move on. I was going to have to put you out. Congratulations on making SL. 

I think you are our first graduate.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

@AbysBlvd, I'm pretty sure you are SL. What's going on with you young lady?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

My hair now looks similar to bajandoc's starting pic. But that growth rate of hers is amazing. Let's see what my hair looks like in 3 to 4 months time.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> @AbysBlvd, I'm pretty sure you are SL. What's going on with you young lady?



Lol I just went and did a pull check on my back section before I saw this post. You'd be scolding me for being here me too if you saw it but I'm gonna be like . I am here for the majority of my hair. That is the front and crown- not yet SL. When I measured at the start of the session, the upper sections measured between 5-7 inches.

I have some crazy layering going on and this is also where I had my bald spots. In Feb I did trim to try and create a better shape (we'll call it mullet wrangling) as my nape and lower sides are scraping APL.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol I just went and did a pull check on my back section before I saw this post. You'd be scolding me for being here me too if you saw it but I'm gonna be like . I am here for the majority of my hair. That is the front and crown- not yet SL. When I measured at the start of the session, the upper sections measured between 5-7 inches.
> 
> I have some crazy layering going on and this is also where I had my bald spots. In Feb I did trim to try and create a better shape (we'll call it mullet wrangling) as my nape and lower sides are scraping APL.


You can stay until June but then you have to move on somewhere. I'm giving you notice.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You can stay until June but then you have to move on somewhere. I'm giving you notice.



Tell it to my crown, please. My nape is growing like while the rest is like.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Tell it to my crown, please. My nape is growing like while the rest is like.


Yeah I saw your pic in Everyday hair thread.

 This isn't the every strand has to be SL challenge. It really is OK to move on when 40% of your hair reaches the length. 

I know it's hard but you have 3 months to get some peace of mind. And you can always come back to visit.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok @faithVA lol I can see you are trying to  some sense into me. Looks like my days here are numbered (I really do hope so too). Its enough time for me to get an inch or so. But still the majority of my hair right now is NL so I'm not claiming APL until somewhere else (anywhere) other than my nape and bits, touches it. 
*(Sings) _And I am telling you
I'm not going..._


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I came in here and still forgot to post my progress pic. I only took one comparison pic. My hair is starting to grow in that weird little mullet again. But this time I'm going to leave it and let the rest of my hair do what it does. I feel like my hair would look different if the nape area wasn't such a mess. I'm working on it though. Here it is. No big dif other than the hair in the middle growing down my neck. Lol First set is this month on the left and December on the right. The second pic is this month on the left and last month on the right. I also did a pretty nice trim and my hair doesn't look all that different so at least I'm getting better at not cutting off all my progress.



Let it grow!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe I got a growth spurt that I didn't notice. I washed my hair in 3 sections tonight which I've never done. I was hoping to go from washing in 6 to washing in 4. I never even thought to wash in 3 sections.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 4, 2016)

My hair feels lovely today. Tis all.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Maybe I got a growth spurt that I didn't notice. I washed my hair in 3 sections tonight which I've never done. I was hoping to go from washing in 6 to washing in 4. I never even thought to wash in 3 sections.


Congrats on the progress..


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Maybe I got a growth spurt that I didn't notice. I washed my hair in 3 sections tonight which I've never done. I was hoping to go from washing in 6 to washing in 4. I never even thought to wash in 3 sections.


It's like that. Just creeps up on you. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Congrats on the progress..


Hey! Welcome Back! Are you feeling better?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> It's like that. Just creeps up on you. Lol


Yeah it did. I thought I would have noticed it. I washed in 4 sections tonight. I'm still a little baffled by it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Tonight I used the V05 clarifying conditioner. I typically dislike V05 products but figured I would see what the clarifying conditioner is like. I'm letting my hair air dry now. I'm going to try applying my leave-in on damp hair. And then apply a layer on top of it. I'm not sure if I'm doing flat twist or doing twist or braids for a twist out or braid out.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Hey! Welcome Back! Are you feeling better?


Hi. Yeah I'm ok. Your hair grew a lot. I like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Hi. Yeah I'm ok. Your hair grew a lot. I like it.


Hey! I'm growing out a twa, so we can be buddies! Meaning I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2016)

Carols daughter shampoo and conditioner suck! I got the sulfate free and conditioner. Felt waxy and just sat on top of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Hi. Yeah I'm ok. Your hair grew a lot. I like it.


Thank you. I was a little shocked at the back since I was having trouble with it. But I will take it. I hope it keeps it up and it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Carols daughter shampoo and conditioner suck! I got the sulfate free and conditioner. Felt waxy and just sat on top of my hair.


Yeah it's hard to find a good Carol's daughter product. It must work for somebody. I saw some products in Kroger and was tempted to pick it up but I resisted.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Hey! I'm growing out a twa, so we can be buddies! Meaning I'm starting from scratch.


Lol ok but I don't think I will be able to keep up though..


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I was a little shocked at the back since I was having trouble with it. But I will take it. I hope it keeps it up and it wasn't a fluke.


I know what ya mean...I Hate flukes...really bad


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 6, 2016)

@shortdub78 @faithVA carols daughter used to be my staple. When I used to weave my hair regularly and before I found the hair boards I used to use it faithfully. Mostly the Tui(?) line. When I got serious about my hair I noticed it wasn't ruining my hair but it wasn't really doing anything for my hair either. I wonder how she's still so popular when people don't like the products.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Lol ok but I don't think I will be able to keep up though..


You just need to hang out in here with us more and enjoy the camaraderie. It helps to get you through those rough patches.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 @faithVA carols daughter used to be my staple. When I used to weave my hair regularly and before I found the hair boards I used to use it faithfully. Mostly the Tui(?) line. When I got serious about my hair I noticed it wasn't ruining my hair but it wasn't really doing anything for my hair either. I wonder how she's still so popular when people don't like the products.


Maybe it's like Shea Moisture. You either love them or hate them.

I liked the Mimosa hair honey but I am way to heavy handed and I really don't think I need a grease at the moment. When I figure out how to use it I may try it again. I wanted to try the Marguerites Magic for twist outs but since I rarely wear my hair out I can't justify it. I have too many products already.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy Humpday Ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Lol ok but I don't think I will be able to keep up though..


Girl I have like an inch or two of hair on the sides and three inches on top. Just keep it simple.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2016)

Needed another hairstyle for another event. Tried the Marley hair bun. Instead of one ponytail this is done with two. I like the way it turned out.

Sorry I didn't really get good pictures.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2016)

@jennifer30
What is going on with your hair right now and what is your current length? We are gonna be hair buddies!
What is your Reggie?
Mine is simple. If I don't twist my hair, I cowash a few times a week if I don't use gel.
For cowash I use Suave Naturals almond and shea. I use Oyin handmade hair dew, juices and berries, and boing.
My hair is very coily, so I just run my fingers through it quickly, brush the baby hairs, and keep it moving.
I learned oil for me isn't necessary. My hair needs moisture. Oil sits on top and doesn't allow anything to get in, or get out.
I shampoo weekly with a whatever I have on hand, so it could be a sulfate, or non sulfate. I use a Dominican conditioner to dc.
For twists, I use hair dew and burnt sugar pomade.
I have to detangle with a comb. Once it gets longer, I may or may not finger detangle first with coconut oil. This is my hair this morning. Nothing special going on. Just so you can see my texture and shrinkage.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Needed another hairstyle for another event. Tried the Marley hair bun. Instead of one ponytail this is done with two. I like the way it turned out.
> 
> Sorry I didn't really get good pictures.
> 
> View attachment 357223 View attachment 357225 View attachment 357227


This is pretty!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

@faithVA that came out so nice. Very elegant. Looks like you are enjoying your hair so much.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Needed another hairstyle for another event. Tried the Marley hair bun. Instead of one ponytail this is done with two. I like the way it turned out.
> 
> Sorry I didn't really get good pictures.
> 
> View attachment 357223 View attachment 357225 View attachment 357227


Gorgeous


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @jennifer30
> What is going on with your hair right now and what is your current length? We are gonna be hair buddies!
> What is your Reggie?
> Mine is simple. If I don't twist my hair, I cowash a few times a week if I don't use gel.
> ...


I don't have a regimen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I don't have a regimen.


Well what's going on with your hair right now?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

Happy Sunday Lovlies!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I don't have a regimen.



I think this is part of your problem. This is what you told me last year and I recommended one. There are people who don't have to have a regimen and their hair grows. But we aren't in that club. We have to put in the work.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Gorgeous





shortdub78 said:


> This is pretty!





KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA that came out so nice. Very elegant. Looks like you are enjoying your hair so much.



Thank you ladies. It was fun while it lasted. It was my first marley bun. I don't think I will be doing another for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

I couldn't take the bun any longer. I'm back in two strand twists tonight. I'm hoping they last through the weekend. I'm thinking of trying some finger coils next weekend.

My twists are wearable but I'm looking forward to my twists having more length. Patience! Patience! Patience!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

Joico MRC makes my hair so shiny. I looked at it and had to rub my hair worried that it was oily. Nope. Just pure shine.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

^^I hear a lot of good things about Joico. I'm going to have to check into it. I'm going to need a new shampoo soon.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes @faithVA I've been using it exclusively the past couple weeks and my hair is very shiny and feels great. Now just to get the perimeter of my hair to grow in and my hair would be making me 100% happy.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Yes @faithVA I've been using it exclusively the past couple weeks and my hair is very shiny and feels great. Now just to get the perimeter of my hair to grow in and my hair would be making me 100% happy.


I'm going to take a trip to Ulta in the next few weeks to see if they have any sample size bottles and try a few things.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think this is part of your problem. This is what you told me last year and I recommended one. There are people who don't have to have a regimen and their hair grows. But we aren't in that club. We have to put in the work.


Yeah well I don't like regimens...I know we have to take care of our hair but I also think no matter what we do to our hair the growth rate is still the same.  I just feel stuck.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Well what's going on with your hair right now?


Nothing really...just stuck at the same length I think terminal length is real...lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 11, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Yeah well I don't like regimens...I know we have to take care of our hair but I also think no matter what we do to our hair the growth rate is still the same.  I just feel stuck.


Yeah but retaining is more important than growth. As long as we're alive our hair is growing. The trick is to keep all the hair you do have on your head while it continues to grow. This is where the regimen comes in. What do you usually do? How do you wear your hair?


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Yeah but retaining is more important than growth. As long as we're alive our hair is growing. The trick is to keep all the hair you do have on your head while it continues to grow. This is where the regimen comes in. What do you usually do? How do you wear your hair?


I wash and dc etc. My hair is tied up in a ponytail folded. Do our hair always have to be in PS to retain and grow our hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I wash and dc etc. My hair is tied up in a ponytail folded. Do our hair always have to be in PS to retain and grow our hair?


No, but your style sounds like you are pulling on your hair, causing constant stress. Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 11, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Nothing really...just stuck at the same length I think terminal length is real...lol


No you aren't at terminal length, you just need to do what is necessary to retain. Real talk. No more woe is me talk. You need a Reggie. Be positive. I didn't have long hair until I took control of my hair care. I went to a stylist that took my hair goals serious. Then I wanted a change, so I cut my hair off. I have grown my hair out time after time. It can be done. You gotta want it and figure out what will work for you! The book the Science Of Black Hair will do you a lot of good. Also look at the hair analysis threads, they maybe of use as well. All is said in love. We can do this!


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> No, but your style sounds like you are pulling on your hair, causing constant stress. Are you natural or relaxed?


I'm relaxed. And you are right I do pull on my hair a lot. I always check my length to see if it's growing. I guess you guys are right..I may need a regimen. Can you help me start one..


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 11, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I'm relaxed. And you are right I do pull on my hair a lot. I always check my length to see if it's growing. I guess you guys are right..I may need a regimen. Can you help me start one..


How often are you relaxing? Do you go to a salon. How are you moisturizing in between washes and might be time to ditch the daily ponytail.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 11, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> How often are you relaxing? Do you got to a salon! How are you moisturizing in between washes and might be time to ditch the daily ponytail.


Hahaha it's the only way I can wear my hair now..do you have something else in mind. I don't go to a salon why?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Hahaha it's the only way I can wear my hair now..do you have something else in mind. I don't go to a salon why?


Are you doing your own relaxers, and how often? Also, is it possible to show us a pic of your hair? You can PM me, if that would make you more comfortable. Why can you only wear a ponytail? Can you roller set?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2016)

^^ was going to be my response. Including the suggestion of roller setting


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Are you doing your own relaxers, and how often? Also, is it possible to show us a pic of your hair? You can PM me, if that would make you more comfortable. Why can you only wear a ponytail? Can you roller set?


Yeah my mom has been doing my relaxers since I was a child. Yeah I can rollerset it how will that help though?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Yeah my mom has been doing my relaxers since I was a child. Yeah I can rollerset it how will that help though?


It gives you a style, as well as not using direct heat. how often does your mother give your relaxer touch ups? It should at least be 8-12 weeks, touching up the roots only. You need to have 1/2-1inch of new growth. Anything less you will have relaxer overlap. That will cause your strands to become weak, brittle, and will break off.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> It gives you a style, as well as not using direct heat. how often does your mother give your relaxer touch ups? It should at least be 8-12 weeks, touching up the roots only. You need to have 1/2-1inch of new growth. Anything less you will have relaxer overlap. That will cause your strands to become weak, brittle, and will break off.


I relax between every 9-11 weeks.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2016)

Question for everyone. How many of you seal your moisture in? And if/when you do, do you wait until your hair has dried a little from the moisturizer or do you do it right away. I hardly ever seal my hair and I've never had any major problems but I think I should start for maximum results. The only thing is I tend to moisturize on soaking wet hair and running a light oil over soaking wet hair doesn't feel good/right to me. Should I let my hair dry 75% before I do that or will all of the moisture be gone by then?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Question for everyone. How many of you seal your moisture in? And if/when you do, do you wait until your hair has dried a little from the moisturizer or do you do it right away. I hardly ever seal my hair and I've never had any major problems but I think I should start for maximum results. The only thing is I tend to moisturize on soaking wet hair and running a light oil over soaking wet hair doesn't feel good/right to me. Should I let my hair dry 75% before I do that or will all of the moisture be gone by then?


Good question. Would love to hear the answers. So far I have found not sealing working better. My hair is low porosity so sealing seems to just add a layer without helping much and seems to cause issues for trying to add moisture mid week. 

I've tried doing it on wet, damp and dry hair. I can't tell enough difference to pick one. But I'm always trying to improve the process so open to ideas.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2016)

Is castor oil a moisturizer?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Is castor oil a moisturizer?


Nope. Better for sealing. Anything with ingredients like water, glycerin, aloe vera, etc are for moisturizing. Castor oil will keep any moisture from getting into your strands. The scientific ladies can break this down better but castor oil for scalp massages and (heavy) sealing since it's so thick.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Nope. Better for sealing. Anything with ingredients like water, glycerin, aloe vera, etc are for moisturizing. Castor oil will keep any moisture from getting into your strands. The scientific ladies can break this down better but castor oil for scalp massages and (heavy) sealing since it's so thick.


Ok. I wish I knew a lot about hair and certain products


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Ok. I wish I knew a lot about hair and certain products


You're in the right place then! Here's the place to learn. This is where I learned and still learning all the time. I also bought the science of black hair and read it cover to cover.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> You're in the right place then! Here's the place to learn. This is where I learned and still learning all the time. I also bought the science of black hair and read it cover to cover.


Maybe that's what I need to do


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2016)

I feel a little optimistic today though...but I must keep telling myself hair doesn't grow overnight and be patient


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes patience is key for our sanity.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought As I Am So Much Moisture from Sally's today. Trying it on my twist tonight to see if it helps me make it to the weekend. It feels good going on.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 13, 2016)

Cowashed tonight. I couldn't wait to get home to wash my hair. I love the way it feels lately. I still have no idea how to wear it other than rollersets though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Question for everyone. How many of you seal your moisture in? And if/when you do, do you wait until your hair has dried a little from the moisturizer or do you do it right away. I hardly ever seal my hair and I've never had any major problems but I think I should start for maximum results. The only thing is I tend to moisturize on soaking wet hair and running a light oil over soaking wet hair doesn't feel good/right to me. Should I let my hair dry 75% before I do that or will all of the moisture be gone by then?


I stopped sealing in the moisture. It seemed to sit on top of my hair and my hair would become dry. So now I use products that may have some oil in them, but it's more about moisture. Avoiding moisture overload will come from protein treatments here and there. I also use a gel that has protein in it when I want a defined wash n go.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 14, 2016)

Braided my hair...I'll try to keep it like that for a while...my hair needs a break


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 14, 2016)

@faithVA @shortdub78 It's weird that none of us seal but then I hear about others sealing with heavy butters and whatnot. I wonder if they have crazy thick hair that drinks up all their moisture immediately.

I'm going to try sealing with a light oil after my hair is 75% dry and see if anything changes about my hair. I remember doing this once with castor oil but that was because I was planning on bunning for the entire week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA @shortdub78 It's weird that none of us seal but then I hear about others sealing with heavy butters and whatnot. I wonder if they have crazy thick hair that drinks up all their moisture immediately.
> 
> I'm going to try sealing with a light oil after my hair is 75% dry and see if anything changes about my hair. I remember doing this once with castor oil but that was because I was planning on bunning for the entire week.


Yeah the last time I did that, my hair was dry and greasy! Like today, I used Oyin hair dew, boing, and juice&averred. Hair feels soft and moisturized. I'm letting it air dry. I flat twisted the front/crown, added some rods to the ends, and slightly finger coiled my sides and nape.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA @shortdub78 It's weird that none of us seal but then I hear about others sealing with heavy butters and whatnot. I wonder if they have crazy thick hair that drinks up all their moisture immediately.
> 
> I'm going to try sealing with a light oil after my hair is 75% dry and see if anything changes about my hair. I remember doing this once with castor oil but that was because I was planning on bunning for the entire week.





shortdub78 said:


> Yeah the last time I did that, my hair was dry and greasy! Like today, I used Oyin hair dew, boing, and juice&averred. Hair feels soft and moisturized. I'm letting it air dry. I flat twisted the front/crown, added some rods to the ends, and slightly finger coiled my sides and nape.


I figured I would try it again when my hair is longer and I wear it out. In twist it's hard for me to tell much. By day 3 oil or no oil/ butter it wants water.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm straightening my hair tonight. I almost did it on a whim last night but I told myself that my hair always comes out better when I am able to do all of the steps to get shiny bouncy hair like a protein treatment and longer deep conditioning session. If I'm not beat (and have hot water - my landlord been getting on my bad side y'all) I'll post a picture. I also have to post in the 2 inches in 4 months thread because it's check in time over there I believe.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 15, 2016)

Just straightened my hair and now I'm in a terrible mood. Lol all week I've been loving my hair now this. I think it's because I rushed and because my nape is acting stupid. Once it grows back in my hair will be good but until then my hair will be a crazy mess. And I'm not cutting it again. I just got a haircut in December. Ain't no way!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2016)

I retwisted my hair today. I used Oyin juices&berries and burnt sugar pomade. i will never have twist outs like the ones on YouTube, unless I do it on blow dried hair. Nobody out there with my hair texture. 4c has the best twist outs!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm straightening my hair tonight. I almost did it on a whim last night but I told myself that my hair always comes out better when I am able to do all of the steps to get shiny bouncy hair like a protein treatment and longer deep conditioning session. If I'm not beat (and have hot water - my landlord been getting on my bad side y'all) I'll post a picture. I also have to post in the 2 inches in 4 months thread because it's check in time over there I believe.


Yep it's check in time. Can't wait to see it.

ETA: Oh, I guess it didn't work out


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

My twist made it through the week. They looked straight up crazy yesterday though after I took up my cycling helmet. I have a long, long time, before they are long enough to pull back to avoid the crazy look.

I took them down today and sporting a very defined twistout but I'm too lazy to take pictures. After a nap, grocery shopping and cooking I will start on my hair and get it ready for another week.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yep it's check in time. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> ETA: Oh, I guess it didn't work out


I'm not giving up. I'm going to try again and will take a good pic hopefully by the end of the week. I already have the protein treatment done. Now I'm going to cowash a couple times this week for extra moisture. And then flat iron again this weekend. I'm going to take my time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My twist made it through the week. They looked straight up crazy yesterday though after I took up my cycling helmet. I have a long, long time, before they are long enough to pull back to avoid the crazy look.
> 
> I took them down today and sporting a very defined twistout but I'm too lazy to take pictures. After a nap, grocery shopping and cooking I will start on my hair and get it ready for another week.


Ohh I want to see your twist out. The last one you was really nice and defined. You're making such great progress. I need to get on your level.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm not giving up. I'm going to try again and will take a good pic hopefully by the end of the week. I already have the protein treatment done. Now I'm going to cowash a couple times this week for extra moisture. And then flat iron again this weekend. I'm going to take my time.


Cool. I hope it turns out great.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Ohh I want to see your twist out. The last one you was really nice and defined. You're making such great progress. I need to get on your level.


I didn't take naan. I was being super lazy. Ive already started washing my hair and prepping to put in more twist. 

This twist out was better than the last. It was even more defined. But I plan on wearing twist every week so there will be more opportunities for pics.

On my level?  I didn't even know I was on a level. If I'm on a level then we have to be on the same one


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I didn't take naan. I was being super lazy. Ive already started washing my hair and prepping to put in more twist.
> 
> This twist out was better than the last. It was even more defined. But I plan on wearing twist every week so there will be more opportunities for pics.
> 
> On my level?  I didn't even know I was on a level. If I'm on a level then we have to be on the same one


 I feel like you are way more consistent with your hair than I am with mine. I'm all over the place sometimes￼   How long are you planning doing the weekly twisting? Will you still roller set occasionally?

I  just took a really long look at my hair. I went through section by section and my ends still look good. One side is shorter than the other but I've always had this problem. I think I may have taken off a little more on that side than the other during my last trim but that's ok. The thin spots are definitely because of my nape and sides. I'm optimistic about them. I have already gone back to basics with moisturizing and using jbco on those spots daily. I'm going to keep my hair stretched alternating blow drying and rollersetting each week. I can't complain about the nape areas anymore because it's only keeping me focused on the negative. Hopefully by the next length check I'll have some decent progress.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 17, 2016)

@jennifer30 how are you doing? Any new ideas on a regimen?


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @jennifer30 how are you doing? Any new ideas on a regimen?


Yeah I will try to wash and dc once a week instead of once a month now. And keep my hair braided.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 17, 2016)

@jennifer30  Sounds like a good start.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @jennifer30  Sounds like a good start.


Yeah hope it helps


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I feel like you are way more consistent with your hair than I am with mine. I'm all over the place sometimes￼   How long are you planning doing the weekly twisting? Will you still roller set occasionally?
> 
> I  just took a really long look at my hair. I went through section by section and my ends still look good. One side is shorter than the other but I've always had this problem. I think I may have taken off a little more on that side than the other during my last trim but that's ok. The thin spots are definitely because of my nape and sides. I'm optimistic about them. I have already gone back to basics with moisturizing and using jbco on those spots daily. I'm going to keep my hair stretched alternating blow drying and rollersetting each week. I can't complain about the nape areas anymore because it's only keeping me focused on the negative. Hopefully by the next length check I'll have some decent progress.



I just feel like I have to be consistent. I really don't feel like I have a lot of options. Also when I stick to one thing it helps me avoid thinking about how long its going to take me to get to ....  I've been on this journey so long now I've probably tried everything anyway, at least once.

I'm going to stick with the weeky twisting probably through the end of September. I am hoping to be SL by then. I'm not sure about rollersetting. It's cycling season so I'm on my bike 2 to 3 times a week. A rollerset and a cycling helmet are not compatible  It's also getting ready to get really hot in VA and I don't think my rollerset will last one day. I may reconsider though. I will have to see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Yeah I will try to wash and dc once a week instead of once a month now. And keep my hair braided.


You may want to add a protein treatment at least quarterly. It may help with any breakage.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You may want to add a protein treatment at least quarterly. It may help with any breakage.


Ok..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> This is what I deal with everyday..lol


When I was relaxed oh so many years ago my hair was often that length because I would get short cuts quite often. To grow it out I just wore it in a wrap. So you can rollerset it/dryer time, brush it into a wrap and sit under the dryer to set. That can last a week or two and its simple to maintain during the week. I know I grew my hair almost to APL with a wrap.

Leaving it in braids is fine too. You can also go to a salon and get soms flat twist styles. 

We are all pretty much working with the same thing you just have to find the regimen that gives your hair what it needs and a style that needs minimal attention but still keeps your hair healthy.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 18, 2016)

I posted this in the milestone thread but going to put it here too:

Just had an idea that I have no idea why I never tried before. I've been slowly weaning myself off of the headbands but since my edges are so troublesome I just have to come to terms with the fact that there are some days I will need the headbands to make my hair presentable to go to work. But I have a major problem with having to tie them either in the front or back. I can always smooth it over the top but tying in the back puts strain on my nape. I can always smooth over the back but tying in the front puts stress on my edges and the knot rubs back and forth over my crown. Since neither of these are helpful so I'm going to make my own. 

I'm heading to the fabric store after work today to pick up a little bit of silk. My plan is to insert a little drawstring into the silk and then sew it into a circle and have just a little slit open at the base where you can pull the string to tighten the headband if I need to. This way the headband sits smooth all the way around my head and there's no bunching or rubbing. This should help for those times I absolutely have to wear one.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 18, 2016)

I think I can grow my hair Apl, I just want it to happen now haha..impatience sigh


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> When I was relaxed oh so many years ago my hair was often that length because I would get short cuts quite often. To grow it out I just wore it in a wrap. So you can rollerset it/dryer time, brush it into a wrap and sit under the dryer to set. That can last a week or two and its simple to maintain during the week. I know I grew my hair almost to APL with a wrap.
> 
> Leaving it in braids is fine too. You can also go to a salon and get soms flat twist styles.
> 
> We are all pretty much working with the same thing you just have to find the regimen that gives your hair what it needs and a style that needs minimal attention but still keeps your hair healthy.


You mean rollerset it then brush and wrap my hair? What kind of wrap?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> You mean rollerset it then brush and wrap my hair? What kind of wrap?


Yes rollerset and then brush your hair around your head into a circle. That's what we called a wrap back in the 90s. They call it a silk press wrap now but same thing.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yes rollerset and then brush your hair around your head into a circle. That's what we called a wrap back in the 90s. They call it a silk press wrap now but same thing.


Ok thank you faith.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 20, 2016)

Cowashing tonight and I can't wait. My hair has been straight for a week and it's crazy how oily it's getting.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll be really busy this weekend so I decided to do my entire routine for straightening tonight. It's only been 5 days since the last time I used the flat iron. I need to relax on the heat but it came out perfect!! Shiny, bouncy and I love it! I really need to take my time to get the results I want. Sorry if the pic is too big. I'm on my phone.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'll be really busy this weekend so I decided to do my entire routine for straightening tonight. It's only been 5 days since the last time I used the flat iron. I need to relax on the heat but it came out perfect!! Shiny, bouncy and I love it! I really need to take my time to get the results I want. Sorry if the pic is too big. I'm on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 358343


Wow your hair has a lot of volume and thickness...beautiful..your hair is gonna grow out nicely


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks @jennifer30 once my nape grows in my hair will be on point. 

It's funny because I don't feel like my hair is thick at all. I always felt like my hair is very fine and thin but Komaza says my hair is medium thick. So I guess it's just low density which makes it look thin.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't think my hair will ever be "long". I'm just wearing extensions nowadays. It's just easier. Maybe when my hair is longer I will start back with my real hair but right now it's too difficult to manage. 

Right now I'm on an a break after my SL box braids but I should be doing a weave this weekend or so.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2016)

I've been playing around with using a leave-in and a styler and skipping the oil. So far it seems to be working fine. I have found that applying oil to my twists makes my hair stiff and my twist stick out in all directions. Also when I try to moisturize my hair later during the week it doesn't work so well. I've never gotten it to work actually. Yesterday I moisturized my twist with KKNT and then baggied for a while. I didn't seal. Today my hair is nice and soft. It's not super moisturized but it isn't dry either. I am going to do it again tomorrow night and see how it goes. I may have to leave the oil for my scalp and leave it off my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 21, 2016)

What can I do with my frizzy dry ends? I don't want to keep trimming because of this. What can I do.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I've been playing around with using a leave-in and a styler and skipping the oil. So far it seems to be working fine. I have found that applying oil to my twists makes my hair stiff and my twist stick out in all directions. Also when I try to moisturize my hair later during the week it doesn't work so well. I've never gotten it to work actually. Yesterday I moisturized my twist with KKNT and then baggied for a while. I didn't seal. Today my hair is nice and soft. It's not super moisturized but it isn't dry either. I am going to do it again tomorrow night and see how it goes. I may have to leave the oil for my scalp and leave it off my hair.


 I guess the oil might be weighing your twists down then right?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> What can I do with my frizzy dry ends? I don't want to keep trimming because of this. What can I do.


If your ends are constantly frizzy and dry no matter how much you moisturize then they might need to go. When was your last trim and how much did you take off?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I guess the oil might be weighing your twists down then right?


Yeah I think it's too much build up. My hair can't seem to handle it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> What can I do with my frizzy dry ends? I don't want to keep trimming because of this. What can I do.


When was the last time you did a hard protein treatment? The last time you used a deep conditioner?


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> If your ends are constantly frizzy and dry no matter how much you moisturize then they might need to go. When was your last trim and how much did you take off?


   I trimmed an inch off last month


faithVA said:


> When was the last time you did a hard protein treatment? The last time you used a deep conditioner?


I did a protein treatment in Feb. And deep condition sunday


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I trimmed an inch off last month
> 
> I did a protein treatment in Feb. And deep condition sunday



I don't think you should cut anymore until you find out why your ends are dry.

If you can't determine what's going on in the next month or two you might want to get a hair analysis. I know its costly but it could save you a lot of time and effort.

In the meantime, hopefully so other ladies will chime in. So far it seems like you are stretching your relaxers, using protein and DCing. Washing more often may help but not sure. You won't know until you try it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I trimmed an inch off last month
> 
> I did a protein treatment in Feb. And deep condition sunday


I agree with faith. You already cut an inch so it might be something else. A hair analysis will definitely help.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe I am using bad products.. I sprayed my ends with water and sealed with castor oil. It usually happens when I twist my hair with Rubberbands and pony tail holders.....but yeah maybe bad hair products I.e shampoo. Not enough moisture...etc.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Where can I get the analysis


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Where can I get the analysis



Most of us have used Komaza because it was out before many of the others.: http://komazahaircare.com/product/category/hair-analysis

Some have used Gooseprint which is less expensive : https://www.etsy.com/listing/158218594/hair-analysis-physical-properties-of


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Most of us have used Komaza because it was out before many of the others.: http://komazahaircare.com/product/category/hair-analysis
> 
> Some have used Gooseprint which is less expensive : https://www.etsy.com/listing/158218594/hair-analysis-physical-properties-of


Awesome. I will do this next week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Awesome. I will do this next week.


Cool. I really hope it helps.  Lot of people have been helped by it. 

Ibxid mine a few years ago. Without it I would have never know I had heat damage and my hair wasn't going v to recover from it. It looked the same but it was over. 

Just having the knowledge about their hair has helped others turn their hair around.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Cool. I really hope it helps.  Lot of people have been helped by it.
> 
> Ibxid mine a few years ago. Without it I would have never know I had heat damage and my hair wasn't going v to recover from it. It looked the same but it was over.
> 
> Just having the knowledge about their hair has helped others turn their hair around.


So what did you do to your hair when you found out


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So what did you do to your hair when you found out


Everyone's hair is different. You'll need to tell them your routine and what you do then they'll look at your hair and focus on some of the issues you have and give you steps to fix it. 

Mine isn't one of the amazing success stories like some of the others. For me Jen (at Komaza) said I needed to trim more often because I use heat and my hair would suffer if I didn't. She said the rollers that I use were causing stress and breakage so I switched to flexi rods occassionally. And sometimes use end papers when I use the perm rods. she suggested a routine for when I wear my hair straight and a different one for when I wear it curly. Others have had more extensive issues and had to do a complete overhaul.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So what did you do to your hair when you found out



She gave me two options.

Option 1:  Do a hard protein treatment every 6 weeks and take off 1/2 inch until I cut of all the damaged hair. I only had 1 to 2" of healthy hair and the remaining 4" to 6" were damaged.

Option 2: Cut off all the damage and start over with the 1 to 2" of damaged hair.

I took option 2 but if I had to do it all over again I would do option 1. Even though I had big chopped twice before, the hair I had this 3rd time around was foreign to me. I had to learn it all over again and I didn't have any way to style it. I would have recovered much faster with option 1.

My hair was so unhealthy she really couldn't give me any advice on how to care for my hair. I haven't done another one. I've just been learning as I go. But she did tell me the characteristics of my hair and gave me some general tips so I have been working with that.

Most of the ladies have been worried that she is going to say cut off all of your hair. But besides myself I don't know that I've heard of anyone else that needed to do that. So don't worry about that.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2016)

Well it looks like both of you have healthy hair!  Something is obviously working .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2016)

I dusted my ends while in twist. I'm wearing a twist out today after wearing twist all week. My twist are wearable but will look mu h better when they hang another two inches. From the pictures you can see my hair doesn't hang past my eyebrows or my ears. Hopefully they will by the end of summer.

I'm posting here so I have a record. I miss the blogs. 

ETA: I'm having issues uploading the pics. They are on my phone but I can't see them to upload them


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2016)

Aww I wanna see pics. Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2016)

So I was reading some old threads about the komaza analysis. It seems like on every results is the same stuff and I noticed its more about protein. She tells them to use more of it.  Etc. I will try the test but her points seem inaccurate. It's always the same thing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 23, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So I was reading some old threads about the komaza analysis. It seems like on every results is the same stuff and I noticed its more about protein. She tells them to use more of it.  Etc. I will try the test but her points seem inaccurate. It's always the same thing.


I disagree. If some of the results seem similar the reason may be because most of us come into our hair journeys focused on moisture moisture moisture and don't realize we have to incorporate protein into our regimens as well. If you have specific issues with your hair she can definitely help. 

I've had 2 with her. The first one she did tell me to use more protein but at the time I never used protein at all. Not ever and I was relaxed. Recipe for disaster. This time around she mentioned it only as a basic part of the regimen but also said I could use products for heat treated/relaxed hair since I use heat so often. 

When I did my first one she was doing automatic phone consults and calling everyone with results which was great because she went into more detail about what to do. I think now a phone consult costs extra. You can always do the cheaper one that @faithVA suggested.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I disagree. If some of the results seem similar the reason may be because most of us come into our hair journeys focused on moisture moisture moisture and don't realize we have to incorporate protein into our regimens as well. If you have specific issues with your hair she can definitely help.
> 
> I've had 2 with her. The first one she did tell me to use more protein but at the time I never used protein at all. Not ever and I was relaxed. Recipe for disaster. This time around she mentioned it only as a basic part of the regimen but also said I could use products for heat treated/relaxed hair since I use heat so often.
> 
> When I did my first one she was doing automatic phone consults and calling everyone with results which was great because she went into more detail about what to do. I think now a phone consult costs extra. You can always do the cheaper one that @faithVA suggested.


Yeah that's the one I'm doing hehe


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

Here are the twist out pics I was trying to lost yesterday. It's holding strong for say 2 hair but after I cut the grass this afternoon it's going to be busted. Fortunately I'm not going anywhere today.

  

Excuse the stuff on my ear. I did an Epsom salt, baking soda scrub and left some evidence


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Yeah that's the one I'm doing hehe


I don't think it will be a waste. There is a lot to learn Bout hair and this will give you a head start. It will save you time and money in the long run. You won't have to second guess about castor oil or other products.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here are the twist out pics I was trying to lost yesterday. It's holding strong for say 2 hair but after I cut the grass this afternoon it's going to be busted. Fortunately I'm not going anywhere today.
> 
> View attachment 358763 View attachment 358765 View attachment 358767
> 
> Excuse the stuff on my ear. I did an Epsom salt, baking soda scrub and left some evidence


Wow so pretty


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Wow so pretty


Aw thanks. That's so kind.

Now I have to wash it and redo it


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks. That's so kind.
> 
> Now I have to wash it and redo it


Why?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Why?



I wash my hair weekly. My hair grows better if I wet my scalp frequently. 3 to 4 days is optimal but with 2 strand I do it every week.

When I first started I washed my hair every few weeks to a month. However, since I've been wetting my scalp every 3 to 4 days, my hair has been doing so much better. My scalp no longer has issues like it did before and my hair isn't thinning anymore.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I wash my hair weekly. My hair grows better if I wet my scalp frequently. 3 to 4 days is optimal but with 2 strand I do it every week.
> 
> When I first started I washed my hair every few weeks to a month. However, since I've been wetting my scalp every 3 to 4 days, my hair has been doing so much better. My scalp no longer has issues like it did before and my hair isn't thinning anymore.


Oh. Ok..I like your hair like that..it looks good..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Oh. Ok..I like your hair like that..it looks good..


Thank you. That's good to know. Sometimes I don't know what my head looks like 

And everyone at work is too PC to tell me.

I finished washing. I'm getting ready to install twist in a few. Have to find a good movie to watch to past the time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2016)

Finished installing my twist. I haven't nailed my regimen but I am making progress. Switching from flat twist to two strand twist seems to be a positive step. My ends seem to be doing better.

Now, I just need to ride it out until September.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Finished installing my twist. I haven't nailed my regimen but I am making progress. Switching from flat twist to two strand twist seems to be a positive step. My ends seem to be doing better.
> 
> Now, I just need to ride it out until September.


 i hear ya. My birthday is in October ..so I should have some progress by than..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> i hear ya. My birthday is in October ..so I should have some progress by than..


We will definitely be cheering you on. Hopefully the info from the analysis will just turn everything around for you.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 25, 2016)

My hair is coming along nicely. The chewed up perimeter of my head isn't as noticeable as before. Either it's slowly getting better or I'm just getting used to it looking chewed up. Only time will tell.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 26, 2016)

Retaining and grew an inch


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Retaining and grew an inch



Congratulations! Keep growing


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations! Keep growing


Yeah. My hair grows fast when left alone.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh no sign of breakage anymore ..either...I'm really feeling optimistic about everything.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2016)

Tonight did an Olaplex treatment followed by a Aphogee 2 step protein treatment. I have TVO Carmeltini in now and will keep that in overnight. In the morning I will do a mud wash and then color. And maybe get around to twisting it back up.

I did a length check for my 2" in 4 months challenge. I think my hair is just thickening up.

 
This is upper back portion of my hair


 

This is my nape.

Excuse the sticky neck. That's that dang Apoghee 2 step. I hate that stuff. It's just a sticky mess. Lol.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Tonight did an Olaplex treatment followed by a Aphogee 2 step protein treatment. I have TVO Carmeltini in now and will keep that in overnight. In the morning I will do a mud wash and then color. And maybe get around to twisting it back up.
> 
> I did a length check for my 2" in 4 months challenge. I think my hair is just thickening up.
> 
> ...


You will be apl soon. I should be sl by October...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> You will be apl soon. I should be sl by October...


Just the nape will be APL. Unfortunately it is the most fragile section of my hair. It tends to split easily.

From the pictures  you can see the section above it is just reaching SL. I hope it can reach full SL by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I big chopped. I did it!


Oh wow. When did you decide to do that? You had just mentioned being SL by October.

You trying to join team natural or just starting all over?


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Oh wow. When did you decide to do that? You had just mentioned being SL by October.
> 
> You trying to join team natural or just starting all over?


A little of both. Haha


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> A little of both. Haha


I hope you enjoy your new cut.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 1, 2016)

The rain has put me in a terrible mood. Doing my hair makes me feel better. Deep conditioning now and will probably attempt a twist and curl.


----------



## BonBon (May 1, 2016)

I can get just about all my braids in a (short!) ponytail now


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2016)

Sumra said:


> I can get just about all my braids in a (short!) ponytail now


That's nice. Sounds like your hair must be getting pretty long.


----------



## BonBon (May 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That's nice. Sounds like your hair must be getting pretty long.



Im seeing some growth  although I haven't straightened for a longgg time. Im just focusing on my twistout length - its mostly just passed my ears now. Having it rest on my shoulders is my ultimate goal.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 2, 2016)

My twist and curl came out pretty cute. I only did a few twists and put perm rods on the the end of them. I had to spritz my hair with some water to make it a little bigger and this surprisingly didn't disrupt the pattern. I like it. Maybe I'll do this style more often.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 2, 2016)

Sumra said:


> Im seeing some growth  although I haven't straightened for a longgg time. Im just focusing on my twistout length - its mostly just passed my ears now. Having it rest on my shoulders is my ultimate goal.


Does your twist out hang down. My twists don't stay down at all. And of course when I unravel them they stand straight up and go every which way. Maybe I need to pay closer attention to how I do them.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Does your twist out hang down. My twists don't stay down at all. And of course when I unravel them they stand straight up and go every which way. Maybe I need to pay closer attention to how I do them.


Take a stocking cap and pull I down over your twist to keep them flat. Position your twist the way you want your twist out to fall.

Also if you use oil see if your twist lay better if you oil the lower half and not your roots. Oil makes my hair stiffen up and my twist become more unruly.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 3, 2016)

I still feel relaxed even though I big chopped.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Take a stocking cap and pull I down over your twist to keep them flat. Position your twist the way you want your twist out to fall.
> 
> Also if you use oil see if your twist lay better if you oil the lower half and not your roots. Oil makes my hair stiffen up and my twist become more unruly.


Going to try that next week.


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2016)

Had to leave the APL crew to come hang with yall for the rest of the year.  I chopped again last year.  My hair is was in such a bad state. I'll post a pic after I take down my current style.

What length are you now? Cut to NL yesterday

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? Weekly TLC and flat twist updos

What's your regimen? Revamping at the moment

How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL? mmmm, not sure


----------



## Evolving78 (May 6, 2016)

Going to cowash and twist my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 8, 2016)

I feel so glad I big chop. I don't have to worry about putting a relaxer in my head...i can start fresh...and though I know it will probably take a few years to reach my hair goal, I think It will be fun being natural.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 8, 2016)

Wasn't able to do my weekly routine  the way I wanted because there's no hot water again. This is getting ridiculous. Washing your hair in cold water is a form of torture I swear!


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I feel so glad I big chop. I don't have to worry about putting a relaxer in my head...i can start fresh...and though I know it will probably take a few years to reach my hair goal, I think It will be fun being natural.


I really hope you like it. It is going to be fun watching you grow. You never know. Your hair might just flourish beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Wasn't able to do my weekly routine  the way I wanted because there's no hot water again. This is getting ridiculous. Washing your hair in cold water is a form of torture I swear!



Could you heat up some water and fill a sink to use that water for the rinse? Just a thought.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

I had a very active weekend so I really wasn't feeling a long hair session. So I just used a cowash cleanser on my scalp, applied my leave in, saturated my hair with gel and put in flat twist. I said I was going to do 2 strands until June but I may just switch back and forth depending on how much time I have.

My flat twist are longer


----------



## jennifer30 (May 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I really hope you like it. It is going to be fun watching you grow. You never know. Your hair might just flourish beyond your wildest dreams.


Ooo I know huh. I'm gonna post some pics at the end of this session. I can.t wait to see what my hair will look like in the coming months...


----------



## LdyKamz (May 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Could you heat up some water and fill a sink to use that water for the rinse? Just a thought.


I tried but my sinks are too deep so I tried to pour the warm water over my head and made a mess. Lol It was a mess. That's when I put my head under the faucet and thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I had a very active weekend so I really wasn't feeling a long hair session. So I just used a cowash cleanser on my scalp, applied my leave in, saturated my hair with gel and put in flat twist. I said I was going to do 2 strands until June but I may just switch back and forth depending on how much time I have.
> 
> My flat twist are longer


You are growing


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I tried but my sinks are too deep so I tried to pour the warm water over my head and made a mess. Lol It was a mess. That's when I put my head under the faucet and thought I was going to pass out.



Yeah cold water is hard. I rinse my hair in cool water so my color doesn't wash completely out and that is hard. I don't know what I'm going to do in the winter.

If your water isn't back on yet, I hope it is soon.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah cold water is hard. I rinse my hair in cool water so my color doesn't wash completely out and that is hard. I don't know what I'm going to do in the winter.
> 
> If your water isn't back on yet, I hope it is soon.


Oh wow I don't know how you do it.

Water came back on while I was out of course. This stupid building.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

I had a dream that I pulled my hair and it was WHIP length. It was all because of my new eating regimen and I had only been on it for two weeks. It was amazing.  I hope it means I will have some great growth from May through August.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 16, 2016)

Is being natural easy for you guys...which one of u were relaxed? I know u were faithva


----------



## LdyKamz (May 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I had a dream that I pulled my hair and it was WHIP length. It was all because of my new eating regimen and I had only been on it for two weeks. It was amazing.  I hope it means I will have some great growth from May through August.


Lol that sounds like a sweet dream. Have you changed your diet lately? Healthyneating, lots of exercise and more water is making a crazy difference in my hair I'm so shocked. 

So y'all gonna be mad at me. I cut the mullet. It's growing too long and wearing my hair straight is starting to look ridiculous. It's practically a long tail just hanging down my neck so I cut it back. Now I need to figure out how to cut better so my hair grows out one length.

@jennifer30 being natural isn't anymore easier or harder for me I don't think. When I was relaxed I did the same thing except I didn't wash my hair as much because styling without heat was a challenge for me. I will say being natural is more fun. It does get easier as your hair grows out. You have a better chance of getting to know as you grow. As opposed to covering until you reach a desired length then having to figure out what to do with all your hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Is being natural easy for you guys...which one of u were relaxed? I know u were faithva



Yes I was relaxed for about 30 years. I big chopped when I tried the texlaxed thing. That didn't last long. I wore a twa for 5 years. I have been letting my hair grow out since 2009. Then I big chopped again in 2012 due to damage. So I have been growing it out since 2012.

Naw, it's not easy. But the longer it gets the easier it gets. It's not easy because to grow it out there can be a lot to learn about your hair, products, styling. But if you invest the time it pays off.

My hair is low porosity, dry, high shrinkage, 4b, short and graying. That requires great patience and lots of time. But since I don't want to wear a twa forever and my scalp doesn't like a relaxer I just have to accept it and make it work. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 16, 2016)

Wow faith
You wore a twa for five years? I guess I wouldn't mind wearing a twa for five years I mean only if I could do something with it...lol


----------



## GGsKin (May 16, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Is being natural easy for you guys...which one of u were relaxed? I know u were faithva



For me, having natural hair is not easier or harder than relaxed hair but it was definitely a learning curve in terms of finding what works for me and my hair. I use fewer products on my natural hair because she only likes a few things. My wash day is much longer as a natural head and I try to wash my hair more often than the once a week I used to do when my hair was relaxed.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!!!! Just checking in!!! How are you doing? Just sending some sunshine your way!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! Just checking in!!! How are you doing? Just sending some sunshine your way!!!


The question is how are you doing?


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

@faithVA I'm ok...this immobile thing is for the birds on so many levels! But, just a little while longer (6 to 8 more weeks) of being in the boot and then I will at least be able to try to move about normally...


----------



## gvin89 (May 19, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Is being natural easy for you guys...which one of u were relaxed? I know u were faithva



I transitioned in braids which was a breeze.  Once I BCd, it was too short to do anything but wear a fro. I was styled challenged and limited to 2 strand twists, twist outs, and pinups. It was challenging finding products and I was constantly jumping on a bandwagon versus just paying attention to what really worked on my hair.

I was good and diligent for awhile. Messed up November 2014 when my sister took ill. I've been trying to get back on track...life hits every few months.  So I BCd again a few weeks ago.  So no, it's not easy but I have no desire to relax.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 19, 2016)

My hair is growing but growing in straight. I guess not everyone has curls or coils...


----------



## GGsKin (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> My hair is growing but growing in straight. I guess not everyone has curls or coils...



How much hair do you have now? Some people notice a change in their hair texture as it grows out, especially from a shave.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> My hair is growing but growing in straight. I guess not everyone has curls or coils...


Cant wait to see. Do you have baby pictures of your hair.  Maybe you curls will come in in a month or two.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Cant wait to see. Do you have baby pictures of your hair.  Maybe you curls will come in in a month or two.


 here's how it looks


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> How much hair do you have now? Some people notice a change in their hair texture as it grows out, especially from a shave.


I shaved it off...lol so it's really short


----------



## beingofserenity (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> here's how it looks



I don't think it's growing in straight. I think you need a few inches to start to see the curls.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't think it's growing in straight. I think you need a few inches to start to see the curls.


Really? Ok. I'll give it more time. It's just that when I brush it ..it looks straight.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> here's how it looks


It's too early to tell. I see waves in the center so it looks like you just don't have enough hair to make a complete curl. Your curls are larger. Looks like you might be a type 3. Definitely not a 4.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Really? Ok. I'll give it more time. It's just that when I brush it ..it looks straight.


What did it look like before you brushed it?


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It's too early to tell. I see waves in the center so it looks like you just don't have enough hair to make a complete curl. Your curls are larger. Looks like you might be a type 3. Definitely not a 4.


I can see baby curls on the sides..that's all..when I brush it..I don't know it's  just like straight pieces..I'm gonna let it grow more..the only way to be sure is to let it grow...


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I can see baby curls on the sides..that's all..when I brush it..I don't know it's  just like straight pieces..I'm gonna let it grow more..the only way to be sure is to let it grow...



Yeah just let it grow. If you want to see your true hair you can't manipulate it. Whatever it is after you wash it is your true texture.

You may want to start letting go of the habit of brushing it and just start letting your. curls form. The wrong brush can leave you with splits and damaged ends.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah just let it grow. If you want to see your true hair you can't manipulate it. Whatever it is after you wash it is your true texture.
> 
> You may want to start letting go of the habit of brushing it and just start letting your. curls form. The wrong brush can leave you with splits and damaged ends.


Yea ok thanks faith...thank you


----------



## gvin89 (May 22, 2016)

My stylist gave me an Olaplex treatment in hopes of strengthening my hair and putting a stop to this breakage I've been experiencing.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> My stylist gave me an Olaplex treatment in hopes of strengthening my hair and putting a stop to this breakage I've been experiencing.



Let us know if it works. I hope it does.

I have used Olaplex. I'm not sure if it worked or not. I still have some breakage and splits but my hair is colored treated, graying, low porosity and 4b and recovering from a split nightmare. It's definitely better than it was.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2016)

Another day  of not wanting to do my hair. I've been putting it off since Friday. I'm just coloring it and putting it up but I don't even want to do that. Lol. I'm going to start soon. Otherwise it will be 7pm and my hair still won't be done. 

I need to start doing my hair during the week so I have my weekends free.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> here's how it looks


Girl your hair is cute!! It's going to start growing out before you know it.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Another day  of not wanting to do my hair. I've been putting it off since Friday. I'm just coloring it and putting it up but I don't even want to do that. Lol. I'm going to start soon. Otherwise it will be 7pm and my hair still won't be done.
> 
> I need to start doing my hair during the week so I have my weekends free.


You are so right. Sundays and Wednesdays have finally become a habit again. It was touch and go for a while where I would skip it mid week. But I can usually get my hair to last until Sunday evening after my cowash on Wednesday. And my hair is liking the consistency.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Girl your hair is cute!! It's going to start growing out before you know it.


Aww..thanks.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 22, 2016)

Water and grease makes my hair soft etc. I'm gonna stick with this for a while


----------



## beingofserenity (May 22, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Water and grease makes my hair soft etc. I'm gonna stick with this for a while


Lucky! I wish it made mine soft, so simple.


----------



## InBloom (May 23, 2016)

@jennifer30 

I just want to tell you how becoming your shaved head looks, even from the angle in your picture.  My immediate thought was how "feminine" it looks on you.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 23, 2016)

InBloom said:


> @jennifer30
> 
> I just want to tell you how becoming your shaved head looks, even from the angle in your picture.  My immediate thought was how "feminine" it looks on you.


Aww that's sweet..thank you. Love u guys.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 25, 2016)

I can see curls forming..a bit still too early but I can see something..looks like I am a 3c....btw.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2016)

Took down my flat twist, moisturized them and put them back in. Since I'm not doing a midweek rinse for now, I am going to replace it with mid-week moisturizing.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 27, 2016)

Well when I moisturize my hair all these curls pop out and it's soft and moist...but after 5 minutes...it gets really dry and hard.. the water and grease isn't working anymore either..what am I doing wrong?


----------



## LdyKamz (May 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Well when I moisturize my hair all these curls pop out and it's soft and moist...but after 5 minutes...it gets really dry and hard.. the water and grease isn't working anymore either..what am I doing wrong?


You're probably not doing anything wrong. Might just be time to experiment with a few products. What are you moisturizing with? I assume you are sealing with the grease.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> You're probably not doing anything wrong. Might just be time to experiment with a few products. What are you moisturizing with? I assume you are sealing with the grease.


Ah yes. Water than grease.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 28, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Ah yes. Water than grease.


Is your hair soaking wet when you add the grease? Lots of people can use water as a moisturizer and get along just fine. Sadly, I am not one of them so I have always heavily relied on products. Lately though I've been using a homemade leave in of water, glycerin and aloe vera juice. Light and very moisturizing. Do you think maybe you need to start adding something else instead of water?


----------



## LdyKamz (May 28, 2016)

My sides are catching up now and happy I took the tail off. The picture on the right is the one I used for my last length check in this thread.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Is your hair soaking wet when you add the grease? Lots of people can use water as a moisturizer and get along just fine. Sadly, I am not one of them so I have always heavily relied on products. Lately though I've been using a homemade leave in of water, glycerin and aloe vera juice. Light and very moisturizing. Do you think maybe you need to start adding something else instead of water?


Where do u get ur aloe vera juice?


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2016)

Practiced my cornrows tonight. They turned out better than I thought they would. I'm considering trying crochet braids. Now I need to find a style I want to try.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 29, 2016)

...just wanted to post a pic..hehe


----------



## gvin89 (May 29, 2016)

Hey ladies....I'm rocking flat twist updos for awhile.  Low manipulation and increasing moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2016)

The inbetween stage is killing. Wash and go's are fading my color too fast, but I don't feel like doing anything else to it.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The inbetween stage is killing. Wash and go's are fading my color too fast, but I don't feel like doing anything else to it.



 I can relate. Looking forward to getting past SL. I've stopped doing my midweek rinses because my color was fading and becoming dull.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2016)

I got samples of Redkens new curly girl line from a salon where I get my pedicures. I used it today. I actually like it. The cleanser is a no foam cream and the conditioner is a light conditioner but it softens. I am going to eventually hit up Ulta to try some other samples. But this is in the running for a new cleansing/condition combination for my regimen.

I'm also trying the TGIN leave-in. I like it so far. It seems to work well on wash day and mid-week when I want to moisturize.

I'm back to my flat twist. They are just so easy and quick.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I can relate. Looking forward to getting past SL. I've stopped doing my midweek rinses because my color was fading and becoming dull.


I'm going to blow dry, flat iron and trim my ends. Been trying to trim for the longest. I may put some flexi rods in, since it is going to be hot and straight hair won't last on me. My end goal is to wear a ponytail. That will take me 2 more years, but I would love to do that with my natural hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 31, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Where do u get ur aloe vera juice?


I thought I responded to this. I get mine from anywhere really. From Walgreens, Amazon, Vitacost. Wherever I'm shopping at the time if they have it I pick it up. I think the one I buy is the Lily of the Earth brand.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

Here is my curled hair. Gotta figure out how to pin it up for the night.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

Here is the back of my hair before I curled it.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 31, 2016)

@shortdub78 your hair looks so good! Your twa is growing out fast. Does it look big when it's curly?


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is my curled hair. Gotta figure out how to pin it up for the night.


Looks good. When my hair was that length I didn't have to pin it up. I just put on my bonnet and it was fine. Now that it has grown out I can't get away with that.

Maybe some loose pin. curls just to keep it from changing direction.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 your hair looks so good! Your twa is growing out fast. Does it look big when it's curly?


Thank you girl! I have serious shrinkage, like down to an inch or two.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Looks good. When my hair was that length I didn't have to pin it up. I just put on my bonnet and it was fine. Now that it has grown out I can't get away with that.
> 
> Maybe some loose pin. curls just to keep it from changing direction.


Thank you! I gotta do something. I could never do the bonnet.  Never works out right in the morning. I was gonna use some flexi rods.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

This is a bit much for me, since this is the third time I have straightened my hair as a natural. Wearing my hair like this was the very reason I would stick with a relaxer. But I really wanna get better with being more versatile. Plus I was able to get a good trim in.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 31, 2016)

Shrinkage is crazy! I thing some flexis for the front would be good if you wamt to keep the curl you have and you could do 2-4 big pin curls for the back.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Shrinkage is crazy! I thing some flexis for the front would be good if you wamt to keep the curl you have and you could do 2-4 big pin curls for the back.


I will try that and let you ladies know!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2016)

I ended up sleeping pretty! Lol but I pinned a few at the nape earlier today. I'm going to look into a big silk bonnet.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2016)

I got some stuff from Dollar General. They were having a clearance so the price is right. I have wanted to try both of these brands. I wish they had the cream of nature conditioner.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I got some stuff from Dollar General. They were having a clearance so the price is right. I have wanted to try both of these brands. I wish they had the cream of nature conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 362587


I actually liked the curls boosting jelly. It smells kind of funny but I remember liking it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I actually liked the curls boosting jelly. It smells kind of funny but I remember liking it.


It was only $1.75 so it's worth a shot. I have so many gels but I will just keep collecting them until I figure out what to do with them


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 1, 2016)

I know this is kinda of late but can i  still officially join the challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> I know this is kinda of late but can i  still officially join the challenge?


Of course you can. We would love to have you. It's never too late to join.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just can not seem to get my hair to stay moist


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I just can not seem to get my hair to stay moist



It can take time. You have only been at it for a few weeks. You have to learn what combinations work for your hair.

Try cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in, a little oil and then a styler/butter/cream and see how your hair responds. Since you are using grease you need to cleanse with a shampoo with sulfates. Start there. This would be LOC (liquid - leave-in, oil, cream/butter).

Or you can try shampoo, conditioner and a gel to see if your hair likes a wng product regimen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It can take time. You have only been at it for a few weeks. You have to learn what combinations work for your hair.
> 
> Try cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in, a little oil and then a styler/butter/cream and see how your hair responds. Since you are using grease you need to cleanse with a shampoo with sulfates. Start there. This would be LOC (liquid - leave-in, oil, cream/butter).
> 
> Or you can try shampoo, conditioner and a gel to see if your hair likes a wng product regimen.


Good advice! Yeah I use Oyin handmade products. I use the hair dew, the boing, then the juices and berries spray. When my hair was that length, I cowashed daily and shampooed at the end of the week.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 2, 2016)

length are you now?
Grazing APL but I have a few inches of damaged end still

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural
What's your plan to reach SL?
Cut off my damaged ends installments

What's your regimen?
Wash 2x weekly
Deep Condish weekly
LOC method whenever I wash my hair 
Poo as needed
I wear mostly braid out now
How will you celebrate/reward yourself when you reach SL?
Stock up on products for the school year 
Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:
Will my profile pic work?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> length are you now?
> Grazing APL but I have a few inches of damaged end still
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> ...



We need a pic that where you are compared to SL. You probably  really should be in the APL challenge. Even if you. It a. I hope of inches you will be SL.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 3, 2016)

@shortdub78 tell me about this trim you gave yourself. How did you do it - any specific method you used. I'm really interested since your hair is short and I'm still struggling with doing this right. This is the last thing I need to master and I feel like I would be completely satisfied never going to a stylist again. But sometimes I feel like I really really want one so they can make sure my hair is always even - or at least not a lopsided mess.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 3, 2016)

That is what I was thinking.I plan to get all if not most of the damage cut off by mid August before I off to school.The damage in  back need to be cut up to maybe 3-4 inches before it's really healthy.Put me back around cl length or shorter.So I joined both just in case.
@faithVA


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It can take time. You have only been at it for a few weeks. You have to learn what combinations work for your hair.
> 
> Try cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in, a little oil and then a styler/butter/cream and see how your hair responds. Since you are using grease you need to cleanse with a shampoo with sulfates. Start there. This would be LOC (liquid - leave-in, oil, cream/butter).
> 
> Or you can try shampoo, conditioner and a gel to see if your hair likes a wng product regimen.


I tried all those things but my hair isn't even an inch so maybe it is too short...I don't know


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 3, 2016)

Do I guys think I complain too much..lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 3, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I tried all those things but my hair isn't even an inch so maybe it is too short...I don't know


Do you wet your hair everyday? You just big chopped. It's going to take some time to figure out what your hair likes. Patience is key. You may have to stick with someone for a couple weeks to see how it works. If it doesn't work right away you might just have to give it a minute.

And we all complain when we are having issues. Don't you see my many questions and comments on trimming. I'm obsessed! LOL


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Do you wet your hair everyday? You just big chopped. It's going to take some time to figure out what your hair likes. Patience is key. You may have to stick with someone for a couple weeks to see how it works. If it doesn't work right away you might just have to give it a minute.
> 
> And we all complain when we are having issues. Don't you see my many questions and comments on trimming. I'm obsessed! LOL


Haha yeah I wet it everyday. I guess I'll see how it does in a few months.. I loved that I chopped my hair off... I feel great


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 tell me about this trim you gave yourself. How did you do it - any specific method you used. I'm really interested since your hair is short and I'm still struggling with doing this right. This is the last thing I need to master and I feel like I would be completely satisfied never going to a stylist again. But sometimes I feel like I really really want one so they can make sure my hair is always even - or at least not a lopsided mess.


I dust/trim. I just clip the very ends of my hair. Or just cut what needs to be cut.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Do I guys think I complain too much..lol


I think you don't share enough for us to help you. And you sometimes don't stick with things long enough to see a change.

Most of us complain at one time or another


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2016)

Tonight I tried mixing my semi-permanent color with my conditioner and it worked pretty well. I used the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa for the first time. I'm not sure how I feel about it. It made my hair feel rough and hard and someone tangled. I had to use a mass of leave-in to be able to even section off my hair. I usually only have that problem when I use the wrong shampoo.

I put in the leave-in and then twisted it up with TeraVeda Organix twist cream. I am trying a twist out tomorrow. I have 24 twist. That's a record for me.  I usually have to have about 40. It's encouraging because that means by years end I will be able to do a twist out with 20 or less which is one of my goals.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2016)

I wanted to add that I trim after I straightened each section. I didn't wait until after I flat ironed my hair. This way I can really see what's going on. It takes longer, but  it works.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2016)

Still on a search for a moisturizing DC With no protein in it. I think I will get some silk elements in the tan jar, as well as use the shampoo. I pin curled a few pieces in the front of my hair. I have a much of oil in my hair, but my curls are still intact. If I was relaxed, I would have flat hair.  Oh I did bump my ends yesterday on 350 degrees. It's too hot to wear it wrapped flat, plus I will wait to do that when I get some more length by Aug-Sept.
I'm going to roller set my hair soon. I got some foam setting lotion.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2016)

Unless anyone objects, I'm going to change the length check to August instead of June. I don't see a lot of people checking in on schedule. You can still length check any time you want and can always check in when you reach SL. 

We should have some graduates by August and I will be booting those APL ladies that won't leave home


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think you don't share enough for us to help you. And you sometimes don't stick with things long enough to see a change.
> 
> Most of us complain at one time or another


Yeah girl! Share more info! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 4, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanted to add that I trim after I straightened each section. I didn't wait until after I flat ironed my hair. This way I can really see what's going on. It takes longer, but  it works.


After you blow dried each section or after you flat ironed each section? How many sections did you have?

I tried that once with 4 sections and trimmed after I finished flat ironing each section. I think that's how my tail became more pronounced. I was going to do it after the blowout but my ends don't get straight enough from the blow out and they always look fine. Once I flat iron I can see them better. 

Can't figure out why I'm struggling with this so much.

@faithVA since I just cut the tail I was moving my next trim to August anyway so moving the length check works for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> After you blow dried each section or after you flat ironed each section? How many sections did you have?
> 
> I tried that once with 4 sections and trimmed after I finished flat ironing each section. I think that's how my tail became more pronounced. I was going to do it after the blowout but my ends don't get straight enough from the blow out and they always look fine. Once I flat iron I can see them better.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the small section that you flat iron. Each little thin section. All you do is snip the very ends.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 4, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm talking about the small section that you flat iron. Each little thin section. All you do is snip the very ends.


Ahh I see. I could see that working for me but I'm slow and I know it takes long. I'll see how I feel next time I trim. I have so many options/methods to choose from now from everyone's advice over the last few months.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 4, 2016)

I wash my hair today applied a leave in and sealed with olive oil..


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm ready to wash my hair. It's been 5 days.  Trying to decide if I should wait after tomorrow on what to do next.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 5, 2016)

It's time for me to take these flat twists down and wash. I plan to clarify with ORS Aloe Shampoo and DC with ORS Hair Mayo. I'll put some chunky 2strand twists in for a few days and then rock a twistout toward the end of the week!

I'll go to the salon for my birthday do the week of the 13th.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2016)

Tried to do smaller flat twist tonight but didn't make them small enough. I have about 15. I'm going to try to make them even smaller next time.

I twisted them towards my crown again. I took a bit of marley hair and used it to make my top poof a little bigger. It's the first time I tried it and I like it. It's not yet a bun but hopefully by the end of the year.

Trying out some new products. I bought Trader Joe's Nourish & Spa conditioner. My hair doesn't like this conditioner. Glad it was cheap.

I bought the TGIN leave-in. I like this leave-in. I also bought Crème Brulee but can't remember what brand it is. The jury is still out on this product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm roller setting my natural hair for the first time ever! I had to take a break, due to my ankles.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 5, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm roller setting my natural hair for the first time ever! I had to take a break, due to my ankles.


What kind of rollers?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> What kind of rollers?


I'm using the pink and grey rods for the sides and back, then as my hair gets longer going up, I'm using the blue magnetic rollers, then the orange.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm using the pink and grey rods for the sides and back, then as my hair gets longer going up, I'm using the blue magnetic rollers, then the orange.


can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> can't wait to see how it turns out!


Girl if I finish! Lol I'm gonna have some coffee and get back on it. I'm really having a time being on my feet. My ankles start to swell and my legs become numb and painful.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl if I finish! Lol I'm gonna have some coffee and get back on it. I'm really having a time being on my feet. My ankles start to swell and my legs become numb and painful.


I gave up trying to do my hair in the bathroom mirror for that reason. I have a floor length in my living room and sit my butt right on that floor in front of it. The light isn't as good so every now and then I'll make a trip to the bathroom to see what I'm doing. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I gave up trying to do my hair in the bathroom mirror for that reason. I have a floor length in my living room and sit my butt right on that floor in front of it. The light isn't as good so every now and then I'll make a trip to the bathroom to see what I'm doing. Lol


I'm gonna try that! Thank u!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2016)

I had twisted my hair last night into a nice updo style. But today at work my scalp was really irritated. Not sure if it was the Nourish spa conditioner or if it was the color. So I came home and shampooed with Crème of Nature and conditioned with Jessicurl Aloeba. It feels somewhat better. I won't use the conditioner again but I will try the color + conditioner combo again and will pay attention to see if I have another reaction.

I used Creme of Nature leave-in and then used the tension method to dry my hair on low heat. I only dried it to partially damp. Did another layer of leave-in using TGIN, followed by As I Am So Much Moisture and twisted with As I Am gel. I made my twist smaller so my style looks really nice. I will try to capture pictures tomorrow.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 7, 2016)

Yesterday, I pre-poo with SM shea conditioner,honey,water, casator oil and some Marc Anthony conditioner  im trying to use up. Them I poo'ed with SM superfruit in loose cornrows,DC'ed  with SM shea reconstructive  and then did a hot oil treatment/oil rinse. I styled my hair in a flat twist out, which turned out pretty well.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's my flat twist style for the week. I'm starting to get a little hang with my twist and they should be bun able by the end of the year, a small bun


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful! @faithVA I love it!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Beautiful! @faithVA I love it!!


Thanks


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 7, 2016)

@faithVA hey girl. I just poked my head in to say hi and I missed you guys. I no you gonna let me join your challenge even though im like 6 months late right


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

lamaria211 said:


> @faithVA hey girl. I just poked my head in to say hi and I missed you guys. I no you gonna let me join your challenge even though im like 6 months late right


Of course girl. Come on in here. It's never too late unless you are already APL like some of these other women's in here 

I'm glad to see you. Where have you been? How's your hair doing?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow faith your hair has grown and that style looks perfect..           I finally found something that works for my hair....Cantu Shea butter moisturizing curl activating cream..I'm not sure if you guys heard of it...anyway I use that then I apply a bit of grease..


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 7, 2016)

Faithva is that freckles I see..lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Wow faith your hair has grown and that style looks perfect..           I finally found something that works for my hair....Cantu Shea butter moisturizing curl activating cream..I'm not sure if you guys heard of it...anyway I use that then I apply a bit of grease..



 I'm glad you found something that works. I think everyone has heard of and probably tried the Cantu at one time or another.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Faithva is that freckles I see..lol


No freckles. I have a face full of moles. I got it from my mama.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 7, 2016)

Aww I was just asking because I have freckles...they don't look like moles they look like freckles..


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Aww I was just asking because I have freckles...they don't look like moles they look like freckles..


Freckles are cute. Moles not so much.  I've had them so long I don't even see them anymore.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 8, 2016)

@faithVA 
Trying to flat twist my hair today. I have one side done. I have four sections left... I gave up on the roller set, since my ankles were really bothering. How long did it take you with the length I have? Im flat twisting into a style, so I don't have to deal with it for several days. . I'm wearing, so all I have to do is wear a scarf, and go.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

@faithVA you already know I really like your flat twists- they're always so juicy and neat. This style is chic and shows how much your hair is taking off. Love it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> Trying to flat twist my hair today. I have one side done. I have four sections left... I gave up on the roller set, since my ankles were really bothering. How long did it take you with the length I have? Im flat twisting into a style, so I don't have to deal with it for several days. . I'm wearing, so all I have to do is wear a scarf, and go.


It probably took me about 45 minutes. The more twist the longer it takes. Twisting doesn't take much time.but getting the parts straight takes me a while. I also don't have any idea how I'm going to do the front until I get there. 

The more you do it the faster you  get. 

Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA you already know I really like your flat twists- they're always so juicy and neat. This style is chic and shows how much your hair is taking off. Love it.


Thank you. And I really like your wng. Can we switch for a weekend so I can know what it's like? :Lol:

I looking forward to longer juicer twist that I can wear in a low bun or a top bun. :Lick:


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. And I really like your wng*. Can we switch for a weekend so I can know what it's like? :Lol:*
> 
> I looking forward to longer juicer twist that I can wear in a low bun or a top bun. :Lick:



Thank you. Hey, I'm down if you are. If I had your hair for the weekend man, I'd spend one day and night out on the town enjoying your fabulous updo. The other I'd spend 'playing' in it, and give you a lush round wng to take home with you lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you. Hey, I'm down if you are. If I had your hair for the weekend man, I'd spend one day and night out on the town enjoying your fabulous updo. The other I'd spend 'playing' in it, and give you a lush round wng to take home with you lol.


Where you living? I will be over when I come back from vacation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It probably took me about 45 minutes. The more twist the longer it takes. Twisting doesn't take much time.but getting the parts straight takes me a while. I also don't have any idea how I'm going to do the front until I get there.
> 
> The more you do it the faster you  get.
> 
> Can't wait to see your finished product.


I guess I will get started on the other side... I'm Terrible! Lol that's why I do wash and gos. Legs can't hang anymore


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I will get started on the other side... I'm Terrible! Lol that's why I do wash and gos. Legs can't hang anymore


I don't  do my hair standing up. I'm usually seated in front of the TV. If I need a mirror i use pillows or something else to prop it up. I part by feel. 

Try moving a chair into your bathroom. If that doesn't work get a $10 over the door mirror from Walmart and sit in front of it. There's no need to stand while doing your hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Where you living? I will be over when I come back from vacation.



You'll have to take a detour to London and stop by lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I will get started on the other side... I'm Terrible! Lol that's why I do wash and gos. Legs can't hang anymore



Like Faith, I also style my hair seated comfortably in front of a mirror. Often I'll use a dining chair prop up my mirror if I wanna do it in front of the TV.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You'll have to take a detour to London and stop by lol.


Thats good to know. I haven't been to London yet. That's not too long a flight. It's doable.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2016)

@shortdub78 did you finish the twist. I might get the over the door mirror just because the light where my floor length mirror is isn't so good. Then I can do my hair in my bedroom and watch Netflix. Lol

@jennifer30 I'm no good at curl typing but your hair is growing so fast!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 8, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Can u guys see my curls and if so what type do they look?


You got waves! No wonder you weren't seeing a curl pattern. My son's hair is just like that. It's going to be wavy, so you are in the middle somewhere. You will get some curls the longer your hair gets.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 did you finish the twist. I might get the over the door mirror just because the light where my floor length mirror is isn't so good. Then I can do my hair in my bedroom and watch Netflix. Lol
> 
> @jennifer30 I'm no good at curl typing but your hair is growing so fast!


I didn't finish, but I finished my dd's hair... I'm going to finish mine tonight. My SIL said she would have finished it for me too! I wasn't thinking


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't  do my hair standing up. I'm usually seated in front of the TV. If I need a mirror i use pillows or something else to prop it up. I part by feel.
> 
> Try moving a chair into your bathroom. If that doesn't work get a $10 over the door mirror from Walmart and sit in front of it. There's no need to stand while doing your hair.


Yeah KammyGirl suggested that too. I thought I could handle it. I have livedo reticularis, accompanied by Raynaud's syndrome. It hurts to be on my feet. My ankles start to swell, I have pain, and like my circulation is being cut off. It happens when I'm very cold as well. I start to develop purple spots all over my ankles and calves.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="KammyGirl, post: 22756659, member: 

@jennifer30 I'm no good at curl typing but your hair is growing so fast![/QUOTE]
Aw thanks..I can't wait till it gets longer.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You got waves! No wonder you weren't seeing a curl pattern. My son's hair is just like that. It's going to be wavy, so you are in the middle somewhere. You will get some curls the longer your hair gets.


Really.that's so great!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 9, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah KammyGirl suggested that too. I thought I could handle it. I have livedo reticularis, accompanied by Raynaud's syndrome. It hurts to be on my feet. My ankles start to swell, I have pain, and like my circulation is being cut off. It happens when I'm very cold as well. I start to develop purple spots all over my ankles and calves.


Yikes. That sounds awful.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2016)

L


KammyGirl said:


> Yikes. That sounds awful.


it seems like the pain, achiness is getting worse. I'm on my feet a lot and the surface is flat. I need some shoes in the house for support. I also have to stay in front of a space heater to stay warm. I can't sit in the air conditioning too long.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2016)

I had originally planned on shampooing my hair Wednesday or Thursday  for vacation  but due to some major itchiness I ended up washing it on Monday. My style was doing ok but not looking as fresh so last night I redid my twist.

I started with avg on my scalp to calm my scalp down. I used TGIN leave in for moisture. I layered As I Am So Much Moisture over that and twisted back up. My hair felt nice and moisturized even before the new application of product. So my hair should o fine for the next week. I will remoisturize again the middle of next week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm such a bum and I suck at parting my hair... I didn't finish. I wanted to start the parts over to make them neater. I'm going to do that today and I'm working on crocheting a tank top too. Hopefully I will finish both today. I'll have a nice hairdo, an a cute top to wear! Winning!


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 10, 2016)

So I dyed my hair light brown but when I take a pic my hair looks black. I can only see the color in real life....that's weird


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 10, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So I dyed my hair light brown but when I take a pic my hair looks black. I can only see the color in real life....that's weird



It happens often when you try to capture colour on camera. My henna colour doesn't always show in pics how it looks in real life. Are you taking pics in natural light, without flash?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 10, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It happens often when you try to capture colour on camera. My henna colour doesn't always show in pics how it looks in real life. Are you taking pics in natural light, without flash?


Yea..


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Of course girl. Come on in here. It's never too late unless you are already APL like some of these other women's in here
> 
> I'm glad to see you. Where have you been? How's your hair doing?




Girl having babies! we are expecting our 5th (and last) baby. I didn't have the patience to do my hair so I BCd again about 6 months ago. Now im almost done with school so I just trying to grow it back. Im sl now but not all the way around. the sides are shorter. I will post my pics and regimen tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2016)

lamaria211 said:


> Girl having babies! we are expecting our 5th (and last) baby. I didn't have the patience to do my hair so I BCd again about 6 months ago. Now im almost done with school so I just trying to grow it back. Im sl now but not all the way around. the sides are shorter. I will post my pics and regimen tomorrow.


Girl you are good. You have 5 babies and I  school? My hat's off to you.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm never going to make SL. Whenever I get some growth I fell like my hair doesn't look neat so I clean it up and then I'm back where I started. I need someone to keep me from cutting my hair. My obsession with trimming and evening things up is getting out of hand. I just cut the mullet two weeks ago. Scissors were not supposed to touch my hair again until August.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 11, 2016)

I am still longing for beautiful apl hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2016)

so I am sl. but not ready to join the apl challenge if there is one cause I didn't see it.
currently my regimen is DCing x2 a week. one poo wash and one cowash. moisturizing daily and scalp massages x4 a week with a blended oil mix.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I am still longing for beautiful apl hair


Give it time! It will take me two years to reach APL if I don't do anything drastic. Just learn your hair, keep your products simple, and enjoy the process.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm never going to make SL. Whenever I get some growth I fell like my hair doesn't look neat so I clean it up and then I'm back where I started. I need someone to keep me from cutting my hair. My obsession with trimming and evening things up is getting out of hand. I just cut the mullet two weeks ago. Scissors were not supposed to touch my hair again until August.
> 
> View attachment 363715


I see a difference! Start wearing it curly. Like just put some flexi Rods to give you some soft curls. No wet set.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Give it time! It will take me two years to reach APL if I don't do anything drastic. Just learn your hair, keep your products simple, and enjoy the process.


I know. I don't know what I would do without you guys...you are all so insightful and I just know nothing about hair. Thanks for all the advice and tips


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know. I don't know what I would do without you guys...you are all so insightful and I just know nothing about hair. Thanks for all the advice and tips


Anytime! Lol I still trying to figure out what to do with my hair! I'm going to wash it, but I don't have a clue on what to do next. It's gonna be extremely hot again soon.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Anytime! Lol I still trying to figure out what to do with my hair! I'm going to wash it, but I don't have a clue on what to do next. It's gonna be extremely hot again soon.


Well at least u have something to work with..lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I see a difference! Start wearing it curly. Like just put some flexi Rods to give you some soft curls. No wet set.


I never thought of this. Usually if I put flexis in I comes out the same way as if I wet set it. But I think I know what to so this time. Right now my hair is in 2 braids. I'm going to take them out and put in only a few flexi rods and see what it gets me. I won't roll them too tight either because I'm going for a soft curl like you said. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Well at least u have something to work with..lol


But you know my hair was as short as yours last year. It would be longer if I would have stopped at the first haircut. But I enjoyed that cut! I played with color, and had it cut into a style! So I didn't really think about my hair until I started growing it out again.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> But you know my hair was as short as yours last year. It would be longer if I would have stopped at the first haircut. But I enjoyed that cut! I played with color, and had it cut into a style! So I didn't really think about my hair until I started growing it out again.


How many inches do you have now?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> How many inches do you have now?


Since I trimmed my hair, im down to 3 inches in the front, and 2 or so inches in the back. It was 4 and 3. And I stopped getting my hair cut last November.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2016)

Been back in the gym and will probably be cowashing everyday. So far it's making me want to stop straightening for a while.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Been back in the gym and will probably be cowashing everyday. So far it's making me want to stop straightening for a while.


I need to straighten. Too hot though.  If not, I need to detangle my hair daily in the shower.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I need to straighten. Too hot though.  If not, I need to detangle my hair daily in the shower.


Why do you need to straighten? To keep your hair detangled?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Why do you need to straighten? To keep your hair detangled?


Yep! I'm not in the mood for twists and coils. I finally got that dove conditioner to act right for my hair. I rinsed my hair, applied, detangled with my jumbo magic rake comb, styled it a little, and that's it. I'm just not feeling the in between stage, and it's gonna take 2 years to get out of it. Meaning being able to wear a bun, or a ponytail.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yep! I'm not in the mood for twists and coils. I finally got that dove conditioner to act right for my hair. I rinsed my hair, applied, detangled with my jumbo magic rake comb, styled it a little, and that's it. I'm just not feeling the in between stage, and it's gonna take 2 years to get out of it. Meaning being able to wear a bun, or a ponytail.


I'm feeling the opposite lately. I was just thinking about it this morning on the train. I may "accidentally" transition out of my heat trained hair. The only reason I started straightening was because I was style challenged and thought styling would be easier on straight hair. Plus the front of my hair loses the curl pattern as it gets longer. Funny that I learned styles to hide damage and problem spots when if I had learned how to do my hair to begin with I would have never had any problems.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm feeling the opposite lately. I was just thinking about it this morning on the train. I may "accidentally" transition out of my heat trained hair. The only reason I started straightening was because I was style challenged and thought styling would be easier on straight hair. Plus the front of my hair loses the curl pattern as it gets longer. Funny that I learned styles to hide damage and problem spots when if I had learned how to do my hair to begin with I would have never had any problems.


If you do two strand twists, just rod the ends in the front to curl them. Just wash your hair and don't blow dry it! That's how the accident will happen. 
I may get some goody bands and more Aloe gel.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> If you do two strand twists, just rod the ends in the front to curl them. Just wash your hair and don't blow dry it! That's how the accident will happen.
> I may get some goody bands and more Aloe gel.


Yup. I'm planning on doing bantu knots since I really liked the way they came out last time with my flexi rod set. So many different ways to keep my hair cute. Now if only my edges and nape will act right and let me be great. 

What kind of aloe gel do you use. I love fruit of the earth. That gel right there is just


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Yup. I'm planning on doing bantu knots since I really liked the way they came out last time with my flexi rod set. So many different ways to keep my hair cute. Now if only my edges and nape will act right and let me be great.
> 
> What kind of aloe gel do you use. I love fruit of the earth. That gel right there is just


That's the gel. It doesn't give me a lot of hold, but it will not dry my hair completely out. Ecostyler will give me better results though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 15, 2016)

I pulled my hair up in a puff, so I could have a neat, clean style. Well now I feel cute again, but I can't sleep like this. I like my edges! Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I pulled my hair up in a puff, so I could have a neat, clean style. Well now I feel cute again, but I can't sleep like this. I like my edges! Lol


Wow. I wish I could wear a puff now. This is going to be a long time  lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Wow. I wish I could wear a puff now. This is going to be a long time  lol


Enjoy your hair now! The in between stage is something else and you are there for a long time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm in love with Bantu knot outs! My hair came out so cute. I got so many compliments and I wanted to take a pic this morning before I unraveled but I was running late. Next time because I'm definitely using this as an alternative to the rods.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 17, 2016)

I think flat twist outs are now my go-to style. They are so easy and quick to do. When i did my hair yesterday it only took me an hour to put my twist in. Which is amazing for me because my regular twist outs will take me about 3 1/2 hrs to put in  and my braidouts take anywhere from 1 and 15 mins to almost 2 hrs depending on how fast im going and if my hair is being super tangly. The time is mainly because my hair is super thick and I prefer smaller tighter curls so I dont have to do my hair as often.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Enjoy your hair now! The in between stage is something else and you are there for a long time.


Yes it is a long time. :Yep:


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm in love with Bantu knot outs! My hair came out so cute. I got so many compliments and I wanted to take a pic this morning before I unraveled but I was running late. Next time because I'm definitely using this as an alternative to the rods.


Will you take a pic of the bantu knots? Are you doing them on stretched hair? What products are you using?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Will you take a pic of the bantu knots? Are you doing them on stretched hair? What products are you using?


I'm not supposed to do my hair again until tomorrow but I have a memorial service to attend so I'm doing them today. I will take a pic of the knots when I'm done and then when I unravel and then when I separate. It's good for me to see them too because if I ever mess up I can back to them.

On Wednesday I used Shea moisture curl and style milk and a little bit of eco styler for hold. The last time when I did the knots on the side and flexis down the middle I added a serum in between the curl and style milk and gel and I think I used aloe vera gel but I was dentangling with a comb so I needed more slip. I'll come back with pics in a few hours.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 19, 2016)

Pics of the Bantu knot out. They didn't dry all the way that's why the last pic is a little frizzy. But generally they dry really fast. I did this on the old Bantu knot set and I only finger detangled a little bit when I applied product.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yes it is a long time. :Yep:


That made my stomach hurt ....lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2016)

The Dove shampoo and conditioner seems to be working better for me now.  I have been wearing a puff these last few days. I'm so lazy. I know I'm gonna pay for it..


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 23, 2016)

For some reason I'm thinking I will not be making SL by the end of the year. I just don't see it happening. Oh well. I'm actually enjoying my hair lately.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2016)

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 363775
> so I am sl. but not ready to join the apl challenge if there is one cause I didn't see it.
> currently my regimen is DCing x2 a week. one poo wash and one cowash. moisturizing daily and scalp massages x4 a week with a blended oil mix.


There are two APL challenges. One is just APL and the second is APL and BSL. You should join. I'm in and hosting the straight APL challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

I did some measurements tonight to gauge where I am. It looks like it is 6 inches from nape to full SL and another 3 inches from full SL to APL.

Most of my hair in the back is at my nape with smaller sections closer to SL. Hopefully by the end of the year all of the back will be at SL. But I won't be full SL until the middle of next year.

I will have a better grasp on it when I do my length check in August.

The good news is once I hit full SL, it isn't that far to APL.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 26, 2016)

In the sun...


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 26, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> In the sun...


Girl your hair is growing fast. You can definitely see your color! I like it.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 26, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Girl your hair is growing fast. You can definitely see your color! I like it.


Yeah thanks.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 26, 2016)

My color only shows in some places. Could be the lightning.I don't know.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> In the sun...


I can now see your cute little curls. So far you are looking like a 3c/4a but we will know in another month or two.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2016)

Just another regular hair washing night. I really wanted to dust my ends but I will wait until next weekend when I have more time.

Tonight I just washed with Tera Veda Cleansing cream and I conditioned with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blend. I didn't really deep condition. I just left it on long enough to finger detangle. I used the TGIN leave-in and the As I Am So Much Moisture. Then I twisted up with Alikay Naturals Crème Brulee.

The Alikay line is ok for me hair but I don't think it is a repurchase. I need to really use up some product.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man...my hair is dry for some reason...


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2016)

@jennifer30 your hair looks great and looks to be growing fast. Love your colour, rich and warm.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Man...my hair is dry for some reason...


What are you using? You have color now, so you gotta stay on top of the moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2016)

I got my hair in some ugly twists! Lol I got my satin cap on, with a beanie. That's how I will be rocking my hair for awhile. If I gotta work in the public, I'll just wear a wig. I found somebody that can braid my hair, so when I'm ready to do that, I'll get some cornrows. 
@faithVA 
I'm throwing away my Ecostyler gel! I'm going to miss that gel! It really gave me the hold I needed, but since my hair is bleached, it's was drying it out and cause protein overload. I got my hair back on track with moisture and that cheap dove conditioner works better now.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> In the sun...


Did you use a temporary color or a permanent color?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I got my hair in some ugly twists! Lol I got my satin cap on, with a beanie. That's how I will be rocking my hair for awhile. If I gotta work in the public, I'll just wear a wig. I found somebody that can braid my hair, so when I'm ready to do that, I'll get some cornrows.
> @faithVA
> I'm throwing away my Ecostyler gel! I'm going to miss that gel! It really gave me the hold I needed, but since my hair is bleached, it's was drying it out and cause protein overload. I got my hair back on track with moisture and that cheap dove conditioner works better now.


Is this in a response to a previous conversation we were having?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 27, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @jennifer30 your hair looks great and looks to be growing fast. Love your colour, rich and warm.


Thanks


faithVA said:


> Did you use a temporary color or a permanent color?


It's permanent


shortdub78 said:


> What are you using? You have color now, so you gotta stay on top of the moisture.


It only gets dry after I wash it


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Is this in a response to a previous conversation we were having?


Yep! An old one in the MHM thread I believe? I see the light now!


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 27, 2016)

So I figure it out. My curls show when wet..but when it dries it turns into an afro. A very dry and hard afro. I tried the loc method earlier. That doesn't work for me either. My hair was doing great and now I'm back to this again. I don't know what else to do..I tried everything. What's a girl to do? Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 27, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So I figure it out. My curls show when wet..but when it dries it turns into an afro. A very dry and hard afro. I tried the loc method earlier. That doesn't work for me either. My hair was doing great and now I'm back to this again. I don't know what else to do..I tried everything. What's a girl to do? Lol


How long did you try the loc method? Your hair is going to take a while to adjust. And now especially that you have color you want to figure out how to keep your hair moisturized. If you have to do the loc method twice a day do that. If you have to spritz your hair with water night and day do that. If you need to start cowashing daily do that. Cowashing is pretty split. Some people love it and some people don't but maybe try that for a week with something moisturizing and cheap like Suave or Tresemme and see how your hair likes it. You need to get moisture into those strands girl!


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> How long did you try the loc method? Your hair is going to take a while to adjust. And now especially that you have color you want to figure out how to keep your hair moisturized. If you have to do the loc method twice a day do that. If you have to spritz your hair with water night and day do that. If you need to start cowashing daily do that. Cowashing is pretty split. Some people love it and some people don't but maybe try that for a week with something moisturizing and cheap like Suave or Tresemme and see how your hair likes it. You need to get moisture into those strands girl!


 I know. I know.when I air dry, should I apply my products when it's wet or wait until my hair dries first? It's so overwhelming to find the right products and a waste of money esp. When nothing works for me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 29, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know. I know.when I air dry, should I apply my products when it's wet or wait until my hair dries first? It's so overwhelming to find the right products and a waste of money esp. When nothing works for me.


You can try both ways. Try wet first and see how your hair feels once it dries. Then try dry and see how it works. My hair needs product applied while it is soaking wet otherwise product just sits on my hair and won't penetrate. Komaza said I'm normal porostiy with high porosity in the heat damaged parts. But I swear my hair has always behaved like low porosity so that's how I treat it. I have to listen to my hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got spirals today!  My hair is growing at a faster pace since the big cut and Olaplex treatment.  I'm satisfied..


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I know. I know.when I air dry, should I apply my products when it's wet or wait until my hair dries first? It's so overwhelming to find the right products and a waste of money esp. When nothing works for me.


You got a moisturizing spray? I use a moisturizing spray, then a moisturizing cream.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> So I figure it out. My curls show when wet..but when it dries it turns into an afro. A very dry and hard afro. I tried the loc method earlier. That doesn't work for me either. My hair was doing great and now I'm back to this again. I don't know what else to do..I tried everything. What's a girl to do? Lol


Oil may not be your friend.
what are you using?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2016)

Since I plan on dusting my ends tonight I figured I would wear my hair out. I did a flat twist out. It's still shorter than what i want but it's wearable. This is the first flat twist out I've gotten to work. The others the ends bushed out so much it didnt work.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2016)

Blow dried my hair and dusted my ends. I can see progress from March. 

When I pull my hair to the front it is pass my collarbone. But when I pull it to the back it doesn't yet reach my shoulder blade. It looks like I need another inch for my nape to touch. My crown is reaching my name so I hope it is close to SL by the end of the year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Blow dried my hair and dusted my ends. I can see progress from March.
> 
> When I pull my hair to the front it is pass my collarbone. But when I pull it to the back it doesn't yet reach my shoulder blade. It looks like I need another inch for my nape to touch. My crown is reaching my name so I hope it is close to SL by the end of the year.


Such good news. Congratulations! You're going to make it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Since I plan on dusting my ends tonight I figured I would wear my hair out. I did a flat twist out. It's still shorter than what i want but it's wearable. This is the first flat twist out I've gotten to work. The others the ends bushed out so much it didnt work.
> 
> View attachment 365709


Wow! Love it!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Such good news. Congratulations! You're going to make it!


I really think so. :Yay: i won't celebrate too early though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Wow! Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh dear. I couldn't tell anyone the last time I fully washed my hair (shampoo, deep condition etc) for the life of me lol. 

I've started detangling it to prepare at least recently. Bought a heat cap and my first Shea Moisture mask so hopefully will get around to it.

 I need to cut off my straggly ends, but I cant bring myself to do it lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> For some reason I'm thinking I will not be making SL by the end of the year. I just don't see it happening. Oh well. I'm actually enjoying my hair lately.


Why u say that?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2016)

I decided to stick with flat twist until the end of August and the next length check. I'm going to keep it simple. I might try 2 strand twist again in September.

I can almost get my hair in a bun when my hair is stretched. This will give me more options in the fall when I want to wear a roller set.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 5, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Why u say that?


I just feel like I've cut so much that any chance I had is out the window. It looks about the same length to me. I also want to transition out of the heat damage I have and that will keep me stuck at one length for a while too. I don't know. We'll see I guess. I'm not putting heat again on my hair until the next length check in August.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I just feel like I've cut so much that any chance I had is out the window. It looks about the same length to me. I also want to transition out of the heat damage I have and that will keep me stuck at one length for a while too. I don't know. We'll see I guess. I'm not putting heat again on my hair until the next length check in August.


I'm waiting for August or the end for my heat length check too.  I think you will be full neck length by the end of the year.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 6, 2016)

I really shouldnt be this happy LOL but my hair dryer comb attachment arrived and it fits my dryer. 

So many people in the comments were saying it didn't fit theirs so I was just going on hope. Hoping it makes a difference to blow drying and straightening.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 7, 2016)

My hair is feeling dry. Think I'll clarify and do an acv rinse this weekend.

I want to add that it's feeling dry and my products are working but not like they normally do. Hence the clarifying and Acv.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

Sumra said:


> I really shouldnt be this happy LOL but my hair dryer comb attachment arrived and it fits my dryer.
> 
> So many people in the comments were saying it didn't fit theirs so I was just going on hope. Hoping it makes a difference to blow drying and straightening.


The joy of little things.

I know my comb attachment makes blow drying faster. I tried the tension method and it took 3x as long.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2016)

This week I've been trying spritzing my hair and putting on a scarf right after. I don't know if my hair is more moisturized but it really has helped cut down on the frizz. I'm going to try it when I do 2 strand twist. I will try to wash in twist and then wear a scarf and see if my twist hold up better.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

Took out my flat twist to wash. This is my flat twist out. More inches please!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Took out my flat twist to wash. This is my flat twist out. More inches please!
> 
> View attachment 366629



Looks lovely. You mean you didn't wear this out?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Looks lovely. You mean you didn't wear this out?


Thank you. No it's so hot here I don't know if I could handle it. I just wanted to check it out to know if its something I can wear in the future.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. No it's so hot here I don't know if I could handle it. I just wanted to check it out to know if its something I can wear in the future.


It definitely is!!! The twist out is covering your ears now! It looks so nice. I like the zig zagged part too. I never know what to do with the top of my hair or how it should lay.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> It definitely is!!! The twist out is covering your ears now! It looks so nice. I like the zig zagged part too. I never know what to do with the top of my hair or how it should lay.


Yes getting the front right is challenging. This just happened to be the way I wore my flat twist this week. It just worked out. If it looked crazy I would have pinned it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2016)

Used TW mist, then Oyin hair dew. Coils were moisturized, but gave me a nice defined look. I used the products on wet hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 9, 2016)

@faithVA  beautiful!  I have yet to master flat twist outs.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA  beautiful!  I have yet to master flat twist outs.


Thank you. I've no doubt that you can easy do it. You just have to find. Time you feel like experimenting. I know it would turn out beautifully with all of that hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't think my hair likes gel very much. That's unfortunate because I have a lot of it. 

I guess I will continue to play around with it and layer some products underneath it to see if that works better.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 9, 2016)

Prepooing with the last of njoy oil and a little bit of tresemme conditioner. I massaged my scalp and then added the conditioner. After this sits for a while I'll rinse then clarify. Then give my hair a dose of protein with Joico. Thinking of roller setting with magnetics for my style.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Prepooing with the last of njoy oil and a little bit of tresemme conditioner. I massaged my scalp and then added the conditioner. After this sits for a while I'll rinse then clarify. Then give my hair a dose of protein with Joico. Thinking of roller setting with magnetics for my style.


Yes yes my hair really needed to be clarified. I rinsed the prepoo stuff out of my hair and then spritz my hair with my apple cider vinegar mix. (Just acv and water). I rinsed then used Vo5 vanilla mint tea clarifying shampoo. I always buy the cheapie clarifying shampoos from Vo5 or Suave -maybe one day I will look into something more expensive. Shampooed twice and then poured the rest of the acv rinse over my head. I so needed this because my joico went on my hair so easily. Just melted right into my hair. So it's true. Clean hair accepts products better.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey everyone!!! I haven't updated in this thread in a hot minute. But I come bearing gifts, in the form of pictures. I was worried that I wouldn't make sl this year. But I started being diligent with my bamboo tea and started taking Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins. I should hopefully be full shoulder by Dec 31

I blow dried last night had the intention of flat ironing but got too tired. Here half my hair is in a French braid and the other half is free


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2016)

Found a go to hairstyle around the house, a puff with a scarf! Lol I look cute and didn't have to do anything tedious.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> Hey everyone!!! I haven't updated in this thread in a hot minute. But I come bearing gifts, in the form of pictures. I was worried that I wouldn't make sl this year. But I started being diligent with my bamboo tea and started taking Andrew Lessman HSN vitamins. I should hopefully be full shoulder by Dec 31
> 
> I blow dried last night had the intention of flat ironing but got too tired. Here half my hair is in a French braid and the other half is free
> View attachment 366859


Great job. If you straighten you just might be there. You will definitely be there by the end of the year.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've had success wearing my fro for the past few days.  It generally dries into a hard crunchy mess. This time I sealed the leave-in with oil while it was still damp....made a world of difference! My hubby loved it....haven't worn my fro in about 2 years.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2016)

I bought the TGIN conditioner and twist creme from Target. I took out each flat twist and retwisted with the twist creme. 

I plan to color my hair tomorrow so I figured i would try wearing it out tomorrow. This will be a good test of the twist cream and I will try the conditioner tomorrow.

I tested the pH of the Trader Joe's  Nourish Spa and it was an 8. No wonder my scalp felt like it was on fire. I will have to add some AVJ to it to use it. I won't repurchase again.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2016)

The TGIN twist cream worked well for the first experiment. I will still have to try it on wet hair.

I'm going to hit Sally's and pick up he rest of the line so I can use my coupon . I will take the conditioner back to Target and get the shampoo because it doesn't look like Sally's sells the shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2016)

No more out styles until September. They look OK from certain angles but I need more length to enjoy it.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies!

I have been stalking the tread for a while and I am happy you guys are making so much progress. I couldn't join the challenge this year because after my second big chop I did a tapered twa cut (this was a few months ago). I wont be sl until next year. I will be rooting for you guys from the sidelines!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2016)

ITS.CHRISSI said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking the tread for a while and I am happy you guys are making so much progress. I couldn't join the challenge this year because after my second big chop I did a tapered twa cut (this was a few months ago). I wont be sl until next year. I will be rooting for you guys from the sidelines!!!!


Hey @ITS.CHRISSI 

Quite a few of us won't be SL until next year. Even if you don't want to join feel free to post in here. We would love to follow your progress and watch you on the grow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Hey @ITS.CHRISSI
> 
> Quite a few of us won't be SL until next year. Even if you don't want to join feel free to post in here. We would love to follow your progress and watch you on the grow.


I'm growing out a tapered fade. It's been 7 months now. I probably will barely hit SL, or will make it next year. So please post and hang out with us!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2016)

I detangled my hair... Now I gotta rinse and wash this stuff out. Please encourage me to finish some beanies this week and get some scarves this weekend! I don't wanna do my hair! It's that TOM. If I can just keep it healthy and tangle free until I straighten again! That's only two months from now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 15, 2016)

I didn't finish any beanies and I didn't rinse the conditioner out! Ya'll let me down!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I didn't finish any beanies and I didn't rinse the conditioner out! Ya'll let me down!


You are so hair lazy!! hahaha


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I didn't finish any beanies and I didn't rinse the conditioner out! Ya'll let me down!


Im sorry. I meant to encourage you but I got distracted and forgot.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Im sorry. I meant to encourage you but I got distracted and forgot.


 I guess I will let it go this time! I don't have any time right now for my hair!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I will let it go this time! I don't have any time right now for my hair!


Thank you for your mercy your Majesty!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2016)

I purchased the whole line of TGIN. Today I used only TGIN products from prepoo to style. I have never found an entire line I liked. There have been a few that have come close. I like several things from the As I Am line but not enough to make a regimen. I think TGIN may be a keeper. I will see if I still like it a few months from now.

I kept my styling simple. I put flat twist in the back and pinned them at the crown. I put in 2 strand twist in the front and put them on rollers.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Jul 18, 2016)

I am in!

I will post pics shortly.

On Thursday I prepood with coconut oil and washed with the castile soap from the Curlmix box. I deep conditioned with suave naturals almond condish. It was wonderful! My finger detangling took less than 5 minutes. I set my hair in 2 strand twists and wore a twist out for one day. I used avocado oil and devacurl supercream for that.  it was glorious!

Friday night I blow-dried with treseme heat spray. 

Saturday I installed my Senegalese twist and I love it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2016)

ITS.CHRISSI said:


> I am in!
> 
> I will post pics shortly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are all around happy.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 18, 2016)

My hair is super frizzy but I've kept my promise and haven't used any heat. My hair is looking bigger and fuller the past week.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 19, 2016)

Washed my hair at last 

So nice to have a day off from work to indulge my hair. I have a new heat cap, the shea moisture High porosity masque and I may try to blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2016)

I cowashed my hair in the shower. Used that dove conditioner for a leave-in sprayed that TJ mist bodifer, slapped an ouch less band on, and called it a night. One of these days I will stop being lazy. That's why I need braids. I just don't have it in me right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have terrible hih disease! I stay pulling out knots. I need a protective style.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jul 20, 2016)

Refreshed last night by tossing some water in my hair and using some SSI sugar peach! Soft and defined this morning. I might have to do this midweek every week.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I cowashed my hair in the shower. Used that dove conditioner for a leave-in sprayed that TJ mist bodifer, slapped an ouch less band on, and called it a night. One of these days I will stop being lazy. That's why I need braids. I just don't have it in me right now.


You are probably getting crazy growth though from not manipulating your hair with styling.

I cowashed my hair on Thursday and detangled under running water. This might sound silly but I've never done that before. Only ever detangled with conditioner in my hair then rinsed. So imagine how surprised I was when I did this and it worked and my length was showing. It looked really good. I'm hopeful about the end of August.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

Somebody come and do something to my hair! Lol I need a DC with no protein in it. I'm prepping with pumpkin seed oil. It feels really nice. I got a small bottle of, but I will get a larger one this weekend. I know my daughter won't like the smell, so I can only use it for prepoo treatments.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> You are probably getting crazy growth though from not manipulating your hair with styling.
> 
> I cowashed my hair on Thursday and detangled under running water. This might sound silly but I've never done that before. Only ever detangled with conditioner in my hair then rinsed. So imagine how surprised I was when I did this and it worked and my length was showing. It looked really good. I'm hopeful about the end of August.


I get to feel my length in the shower too!  I'm like my hair is on my neck! Lol yes I detangle in the shower now as well. I hope I get some growth. I feel like I will be the puff queen this round of being natural. My energy is shot and I don't have the funds to go to the braid shop. Gotta get ready for back to school stuff!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Somebody come and do something to my hair! Lol I need a DC with no protein in it. I'm prepping with pumpkin seed oil. It feels really nice. I got a small bottle of, but I will get a larger one this weekend. I know my daughter won't like the smell, so I can only use it for prepoo treatments.


Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends doesn't have protein in it. It might have other ingredients you don't like though. Teraveda Organix Carmeltini doesn't have protein and its very nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends doesn't have protein in it. It might have other ingredients you don't like though. Teraveda Organix Carmeltini doesn't have protein and its very nice.


Do I have to order these items? I think I can get the Naturelle in the store?


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't think I ever officially joined this challenge.  I'm kind of glad I didn't because I will definitely not be making shoulder length this year.  I will probably reach it by Dec 2017.  In fact, I will probably be in the ream of between shoulder-apl by then.  This year has been kind of a mess because I didn't know what the heck I was doing with my hair, but I think I have found a couple of products my hair likes, and I have an idea of a routine I want to stick to.  Currently, I am staying in braids/crochet braids until my hair is long enough to bun or until the end of this year and then I'll re-evaluate.  I'm going to be starting grad school in August and my program will end in Dec 2017 so it would be so awesome to also end the program with my hair at a longer length and healthy!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 23, 2016)

My hair has completely turned around....Olaplex seriously worked for my situation. Got shampooed and conditioned yesterday and went into flat twists. Leaving for vacation in the am!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 23, 2016)

This heat completely dried my hair out. I'm not scheduled to wash until tomorrow and I wanted to leave my hair in Bantu knots all day but I have to go to the dentist tomorrow. Not sure what to do to it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Do I have to order these items? I think I can get the Naturelle in the store?


Yes you have to order them. I haven't yet found a good DC on the ground.  Sorry   But NG has sales quite often so it might be worth trying.

Maybe they sell NG on the ground where you are.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2016)

Using TGIN for the rest of July to see how it works in my hair. Started with a prepoo with the conditioner, shampoo and now sitting with the mask on. Need to rinse but feeling lazy.

Will rinse in a few, apply the leave-in, moisturizer, oil and styler.

I wonder if I can put my hair up into 2 flat twist.

ETA: I used heat and also extended the time for the TGIN mask and it was much nicer  than the first time. Definitely enjoying this line. 

I need to use up some of my old products though. I think I will start. Cowashing midweek again.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Using TGIN for the rest of July to see how it works in my hair. Started with a prepoo with the conditioner, shampoo and now sitting with the mask on. Need to rinse but feeling lazy.
> 
> Will rinse in a few, apply the leave-in, moisturizer, oil and styler.
> 
> ...




You are enticing me so much with these TGIN reviews Ms Faith but the last time i tried anything with cones (Joico moisture recovery) my hair was a coated greasy yet hard mess...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> You are enticing me so much with these TGIN reviews Ms Faith but the last time i tried anything with cones (Joico moisture recovery) my hair was a coated greasy yet hard mess...



Trust your instincts. I don't usually use things with cones but decided to make an exception since they are pretty far down on the list. I started iwth the leave-in and liked it enough I figured i would try the rest.  I also shampoo weekly so I'm not overly concerned about build up. 

My hair was buttery soft when I finished today.  It sin e it's back up in flat twist not sure how great the products are for an out style.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 24, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> You are enticing me so much with these TGIN reviews Ms Faith but the last time i tried anything with cones (Joico moisture recovery) my hair was a coated greasy yet hard mess...


Joico is generally very heavy and greasy anyway. And it has some protein in it so the hardness comes along with it. I still love it. Just can't use it for straightening. I haven't used TGIN products but it sounds delicious.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Joico is generally very heavy and greasy anyway. And it has some protein in it so the hardness comes along with it. I still love it. Just can't use it for straightening. I haven't used TGIN products but it sounds delicious.



I've never tried Joico. It was on my list but I got sidetracked. If I do try it I will buy the travel sizes from Ulta.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ye i think i'll go with my instincts and skip,i'm just now figuring what my hair likes and cones ain't them...

Was eyeing it because it is coconut free(dry hard hair) and Shea free (too heavy)....

The search for an HG mask/DC continues...


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Joico is generally very heavy and greasy anyway. And it has some protein in it so the hardness comes along with it. I still love it. Just can't use it for straightening. I haven't used TGIN products but it sounds delicious.





You are right, Joico is very heavy. But my hair was acting a fool with other cone DCs also, it's only when i switched to SM and AO that my hair took a turn for the better...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Ye i think i'll go with my instincts and skip,i'm just now figuring what my hair likes and cones ain't them...
> 
> Was eyeing it because it is coconut free(dry hard hair) and Shea free (too heavy)....
> 
> The search for an HG mask/DC continues...



Suprisingly one two of the product ts in this line do contain coconut oil very high on the list. My hair hates coconut oil. It usually is dry and wiry. Somehow the blend of this is different. 

If they ever make samples sizes it would be worth picking one up.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 25, 2016)

Will look out for samples...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2016)

I think I may buy a flat iron and flat iron my own hair in December.  We shall see


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think I may buy a flat iron and flat iron my own hair in December.  We shall see


What?!? Lol that would be a treat to see! Go for it! That's a great goal!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2016)

Straightening and trimming as I go this evening. I blow dried it earlier. So far I'm not having to trim too much. Just the usual 1/8-1/4 trim. I spent some coins today at Sally's. I should have gotten the design I got silk elements products and and the shampoo didn't give me the moisture I needed. It was stripping. essentials shampoo and conditioner. I really need a good detangler.
I think trimming my hair and stopping the wash n gos will help once I let my hair revert. I have to be more diligent with protective styling, or at least wearing a stretched style. Can't allow my hair to coil up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I think I may buy a flat iron and flat iron my own hair in December.  We shall see


I would love to see that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok I straightened my hair and trimmed it. Now I gotta curl, or bump it. Need some anti humidity spray! Hair trying to shrink up! It's hot!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

I've had decent growth since the last time I've straightened, the the wash n gos caused me to trim more than I would have liked too. This trim wasn't drastic, but I have been snipping away, or have dusted a few times since then. 
 I hope I can continue overall nice progress for Sept. Still not sure how I wanna wear my hair for a wedding coming up. Hell I just might rock a head wrap! 
But I will be SL this winter coming.  I've just been so lazy and style challenged lately.  Ok mini blog over...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay so it's almost 3am and curling my hair was fun, but my hair turned on me. I should have just curled it and not comb it out. Now I look like a thunder cat... Just hot and muggy in the bathroom. I may put some flexi rods in now, or wait until later today.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Okay so it's almost 3am and curling my hair was fun, but my hair turned on me. I should have just curled it and not comb it out. Now I look like a thunder cat... Just hot and muggy in the bathroom. I may put some flexi rods in now, or wait until later today.


We would like some pictures girlfriend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We would like some pictures girlfriend.


I got some pics, they don't do me justice , due to the shrinkage. This is before I curled my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

Pin curling is just like roller setting... I had to take a break. I don't know why i don't have any energy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some pics, they don't do me justice , due to the shrinkage. This is before I curled my hair.


It looks good And it's growing fast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It looks good And it's growing fast.


Thank you lady! If I take better care of it, it would be longer...smh I'm a bum! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you lady! If I take better care of it, it would be longer...smh I'm a bum! Lol



Your hair is growing faster than mine. (sigh)

We have 5 more months. Hopefully we will both make great strides.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is growing faster than mine. (sigh)
> 
> We have 5 more months. Hopefully we will both make great strides.



You have made a lot of progress too! We are walking out of this thread hand and hand the end of this year! I bet when you straighten it, it's gonna be APL! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2016)

My hair got sweaty in the front.. Trying my best not to plug in the flat iron. I may just embrace the frizz and puffiness, rock a headband, until I want to two strand twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You have made a lot of progress too! We are walking out of this thread hand and hand the end of this year! I bet when you straighten it, it's gonna be APL! Lol


I wish it was APL. Maybe the nape if she behaves.  I found out the last time I straightened that my hair is probably only an inch longer when it's straight versus when it's wet. 

The way I'm going I will have talked make out of straightening by the end of the year. :Lol: 5 more months. A lot can happen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I wish it was APL. Maybe the nape if she behaves.  I found out the last time I straightened that my hair is probably only an inch longer when it's straight versus when it's wet.
> 
> The way I'm going I will have talked make out of straightening by the end of the year. :Lol: 5 more months. A lot can happen.


Oh I won't let that happen! I will be giving you gentle reminders when Nov comes! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I won't let that happen! I will be giving you gentle reminders when Nov comes! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2016)

@shortdub78 your hair looks great! So thick, full and getting good growth. I'll be straightening in 3 weeks and trimming.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 31, 2016)

Love this thread,always lurking. I'm joining ya'al in January...hope i'll be SL end 2017...


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, I am finally ready to take my bumcheeks out of this thread. While the front of my hair is still struggling on slowly, I've made decent progress.

Here's my length check from March 30th (l, please excuse the dodgy quality) - July 30th (r).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I am finally ready to take my bumcheeks out of this thread. While the front of my hair is still struggling on slowly, I've made decent progress.
> 
> Here's my length check from March 30th (l, please excuse the dodgy quality) - July 30th (r).View attachment 368793


Girl if you don't leave and join the BSL challenge! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 your hair looks great! So thick, full and getting good growth. I'll be straightening in 3 weeks and trimming.


Thanks girl! Well it looks a hot mess now! I curled using low heat, and didn't use anything to combat the humidity! I got a headband on today. I'm going to wash, DC, and figure out my life tomorrow! When I straighten again, I'm definitely going to use some smoothing type product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm going to exchange these products I got from Sally's. Maybe try elasta qp?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I am finally ready to take my bumcheeks out of this thread. While the front of my hair is still struggling on slowly, I've made decent progress.
> 
> Here's my length check from March 30th (l, please excuse the dodgy quality) - July 30th (r).View attachment 368793


This is only 5 months of growth? That's such great progress. Looks like you're retaining everything.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> This is only 5 months of growth? That's such great progress. Looks like you're retaining everything.


Girl she is a chia pet! lol I'm like let me stop with these wash n gos!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, so I moisturized my hair and now I have a fro! Lol I trimmed some more of my bangs. They are probably short as heck now, but whatever at this point. I'm just glad to be rid of the damage. I probably cut off 1/2 inch total. I will gain it back, it's not an issue for me. As soon as I cut that stuff off, my ends curled up right away and the frizz was gone in the front. Like it was able to accept moisture better.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok, so I moisturized my hair and now I have a fro! Lol I trimmed some more of my bangs. They are probably short as heck now, but whatever at this point. I'm just glad to be rid of the damage. I probably cut off 1/2 inch total. I will gain it back, it's not an issue for me. As soon as I cut that stuff off, my ends curled up right away and the frizz was gone in the front. Like it was able to accept moisture better.


Did you have heat damage? I have completely given up on moisturizing my hair when it's straight. I haven't figured out how to do that and still keep it light. It stays straight but not where I can still wear it out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Did you have heat damage? I have completely given up on moisturizing my hair when it's straight. I haven't figured out how to do that and still keep it light. It stays straight but not where I can still wear it out.


No heat damage. Just bad hair care practices and my hair is bleached. More bleached in the front. All of those wash n gos, letting my hair shrink and mat, not tying it up, wash it, DC, then don't rinse, bad Detangling, etc... Yeah I have been very bad! Lol 
Now I'm out here trying to find a moisturizing conditioner that doesn't have stuff in it to strengthen my hair. I don't need that. I need moisture and slip!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I am finally ready to take my bumcheeks out of this thread. While the front of my hair is still struggling on slowly, I've made decent progress.
> 
> Here's my length check from March 30th (l, please excuse the dodgy quality) - July 30th (r).View attachment 368793


 Congratulations. Great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to exchange these products I got from Sally's. Maybe try elasta qp?


I like Elasta QP the elasta qp shampoo. I haven't tried anything else in the line.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl she is a chia pet! lol I'm like let me stop with these wash n gos!



Chia pet


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Chia pet


Girl yeah! Lol Just spread some seeds and the next day you have full grown plant! Like she went from SL to dang near BSL!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

I got some 3 min miracle. I haven't used this since the last time I was natural. I forgot if I liked it. I will ball out on products once school starts.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some 3 min miracle. I haven't used this since the last time I was natural. I forgot if I liked it. I will ball out on products once school starts.


Yes! I was going to reply to your post about looking for moisture with this suggestion but decided to finish reading the rest. it's such an old school cheapie basic. Like pure moisture. It's the only thing I use for 100% moisture because almost everything else has a least a tiny bit of protein. I have 4 tubes in my stash right now. Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll be straightening in 3 weeks so I'm already prepping. Just did some twists and snipped off some raggedy ends then bantu knotted them. I was going to wait until the week before I straightened to do a hard protein treatment but I think I'll do it next week so I can make sure my hair is protected and moisture levels are back up by the time I bring the flat iron out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Yes! I was going to reply to your post about looking for moisture with this suggestion but decided to finish reading the rest. it's such an old school cheapie basic. Like pure moisture. It's the only thing I use for 100% moisture because almost everything else has a least a tiny bit of protein. I have 4 tubes in my stash right now. Lol


Girl I was walking all over Sally's trying to figure out what to buy! So after I went grocery shopping, I went to walgreen's and grabbed a tube for my daughter and I! Thanks for reminding me how moisturizing it is! I felt lost and like I had to drop some serious change to get what I was looking for. I exchanged the silk elements for design essentials. I got the shampoo, leave-in, and the moisturizer. One of these days, I will try the stretch cream.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'll be straightening in 3 weeks so I'm already prepping. Just did some twists and snipped off some raggedy ends then bantu knotted them. I was going to wait until the week before I straightened to do a hard protein treatment but I think I'll do it next week so I can make sure my hair is protected and moisture levels are back up by the time I bring the flat iron out.


Yes! That sounds like a plan! I should have waited to get moisture back in my hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2016)

I cut a lot more in the front than I realized! I cut 1-2 inches! My bangs are back to touching my eyebrows.  I'm twisting my hair now using DS moisturizer and Oyin boing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I cut a lot more in the front than I realized! I cut 1-2 inches! My bangs are back to touching my eyebrows.  I'm twisting my hair now using DS moisturizer and Oyin boing.


Thats a lot. I hope you are good with it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thats a lot. I hope you are good with it.


It had to go. It was chewed up. At first I was like, just cut a little and let it grow out some more, but I'm like for what? I don't like to work around damage. If it's causing me problems, I let it go!  You know I will cut my hair in a heartbeat! Lol 

I feel better though and my twists (bangs) look and feel better. Just keep encouraging me to not get lazy! Lol and I'm glad I didn't wash my hair today! I would have been mad! Grabbed two leave-ins instead of a shampoo! Now I gotta go back up there today!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 1, 2016)

So my hair came out so nice today. The snipped ends made a world of difference. The front of my hair is completely straight up to the new growth. The hair doesn't curl at all but I have always had that problem even without heat. The rest of my hair curled right up on the ends after I snipped and I really cut maybe 1/4 - half inch so nothing major. Still don't feel like I'll be making SL.

Anyway, how does everyone else feel about the upcoming length check? We're a little past the half way point now. @jennifer30 where you at? How's your hair doing?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2016)

^^ I feel like my hair hasn't grown since my lSt length check but who knows. I think I may do a curlformer set versus blow drying. But I may change my mind by then.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2016)

I started researching flat irons today. I'm not going to go all out on my first one. I need to make sure I'm going g to use it more than once or twice a year. I will try to catch one of sale. I won't need it until October.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> ^^ I feel like my hair hasn't grown since my lSt length check but who knows. I think I may do a curlformer set versus blow drying. But I may change my mind by then.


Me either. I'm sure my hair will look exactly the same as last time. 

For your post after. You can get a cheap but good flat iron from Conair. I bought a small one to catch my edges and I love it even more than my Chi. I'll find a link and post.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh another thing. What kind of conditioner should I focus on after flat ironing. I always thought moisture moisture moisture because my hair has been dried out from the heat right? But then again you need to put some protein back in your hair to repair it right? I know protein before is advised but it weighs the hair down which is why I do a hard protein a few weeks before and then focus on moisture so I can have flowy hair. So I guess my question is which is better? Moisture or protein for the first wash after flat ironing?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Oh another thing. What kind of conditioner should I focus on after flat ironing. I always thought moisture moisture moisture because my hair has been dried out from the heat right? But then again you need to put some protein back in your hair to repair it right? I know protein before is advised but it weighs the hair down which is why I do a hard protein a few weeks before and then focus on moisture so I can have flowy hair. So I guess my question is which is better? Moisture or protein for the first wash after flat ironing?


I have no idea. I always do moisture after a hard protein. And I do protein before and after using heat.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have no idea. I always do moisture after a hard protein. And I do protein before and after using heat.


I thought about it some more and I guess Joico moisture recovery will do for my first wash after since it has a nice balance of both.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel like my hair is finally growing now after all the damage/breakage. My stylist says it's growing nicely since the trim and Olaplex. I don't think I'll get synthetic hair again any time soon...I think that played a part in my hair's current state.

I vowed not to flat iron my hair until December....protective styles only.  Hoping I can get it back to a healthy head of long hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2016)

I was wondering if I needed to do protein a little more often than 6 weeks. So today I cowashed using a jar of Quinoa protein conditioner I had. I just let it sit on long enough to detangle and shower. My hair felt pretty good afterwards. I used kknt on wet hair and let my hair air dry for about an hour. After it felt more dry I used KBB butter and sealed with Curl Magic. 

My hair is now up in large bantu knots. They are too large to give me curls but hopefully it will stretch my hair a bit. Really just wanted to try out a new product combination to see how it works.  I will take them down in an hour or two and let my hair dry completely. Not sure how I will wear my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

My shrinkage is crazy. When I took out my bantu knots my hair looked exactly the same as it did in January. It looks about 2 inches long. 

I ended up putting my hair into two strand twist. They are hNging a bit more. Hopefully by December the twist at my crown will hang at least to the middle of my ear. It will make my twist look better.

The layering seems to be working. My hair is soft today and my twist have some movement. Will need to see how they hold up during the week.

My nape is struggling. I think it's only 1" longer than it was in March. The hair above it may reach SL before my nape at this rate. I may need to do more protein in my nape area.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My shrinkage is crazy. When I took out my bantu knots my hair looked exactly the same as it did in January. It looks about 2 inches long.
> 
> I ended up putting my hair into two strand twist. They are hNging a bit more. Hopefully by December the twist at my crown will hang at least to the middle of my ear. It will make my twist look better.
> 
> ...


Bantu knots do the same to my hair depending on how tight I do them. Sometimes I have to pick my hair out so much because the curl makes me look like I just big chopped. And then people always ask me if I cut my hair. Lol

Here's the flat iron I mentioned earlier. Cheap, slim to catch the harder parts for shorter hair like ours and straightens really well even on lower heat settings. 
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...ahUKEwi_7JzokbDOAhWIyoMKHROhA2oQwg8IHQ&adurl=


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Bantu knots do the same to my hair depending on how tight I do them. Sometimes I have to pick my hair out so much because the curl makes me look like I just big chopped. And then people always ask me if I cut my hair. Lol
> 
> Here's the flat iron I mentioned earlier. Cheap, slim to catch the harder parts for shorter hair like ours and straightens really well even on lower heat settings.
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...ahUKEwi_7JzokbDOAhWIyoMKHROhA2oQwg8IHQ&adurl=



Thanks I will check it out.

It wasn't the bantu knots that gave me the shrinkage, it was already shrunken  My hair was still wet so it just continued shrinking when I took the bantu knots out. I haven't tried letting the bantu knots dry because  I would need to sit under the dryer to have them dry in time. I may try it when my hair gets longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wash day for my daughter and I. It's an all day thing... I got stuff to do, so I will work on Detangling our hair first. I will be blowing my hair out and twisting it. I will wear it like that for several days, rock a Twistout, then wash.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm so excited about straightening my hair. I don't know why. Not like it's gotten any longer. I just like that I finally have the technique down to straighten my hair and have it come out bouncy instead of stiff as a board.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm so excited about straightening my hair. I don't know why. Not like it's gotten any longer. I just like that I finally have the technique down to straighten my hair and have it come out bouncy instead of stiff as a board.


When I flat ironed my hair last time, I was swinging it! Lol then the heat and humidity got to me!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> When I flat ironed my hair last time, I was swing it! Lol then the heat and humidity got to me!


Ha! I know that's going to happen to me. I want to try to keep it straight for at least the entire week but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm going to do better with my hair as well as DD's. We have been super lazy and it has taken a toll. My Detangling session went well. Hers...smh still at it. those pony puffs are the devil!


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Aug 9, 2016)

I know I still have not posted my photo yet ( dont kill me). I am sneaking at work so its tough! lol 

As an update my medium size twists were great but they kept sliding out around the edges. After 3 weeks and midway into my vacation I had to take them out. Strangely i felt more myself when i took them out and got way more compliments. I will  not do anymore protective styling until October. I am wearing wash and goes till then. I hate the ssk's but the stretched styles look weird in my opinion right now. Secretly i am still in shock about how coily my hair is as this is my second time around the natural block. 

My fellow curlygirl told me that my hair is already dropping so that gave me life today!


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 10, 2016)

Looking forward to getting my hair done on Friday. One day I'll learn how to flat twist my own hair. I have to work on my edges, hairline, and nape.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2016)

So I bought my first flat iron. Nothing special, just a Conair tourmaline ceramic I picked up from Walgreens. They were giving away points for a $20 purchase so I ended up with a flat iron and enough points to add to my existing points to end up with $60 in Walgreen dollars. 

I didn't get a digital or one with any real temperature settings. This one has the 1 to 30 settings. I figure I would just start at 1 and work my way up. I'm not really trying to get my hair that straight anyway. If I use this a few times and find I really want to straighten my hair then I will buy something more advanced. 

I don't plan on trying to flat iron until October. However, I may try it on a section of hair when I do my length check at the end of the month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2016)

DE Detangling leave in tangled my hair! Like I had to cut knots out! When I get cash, I'm going back to Qhemet....smh


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 12, 2016)

Washed my hair tonight and realized I didn't post when I did the hard protein last week. So last week I shampooed, used Nexxus Emergencee conditioner and towel dried. Then I applied the Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor treatment. I left it on for maybe 10 minutes. I tried to follow the instructions as closely as possible instead of extended periods of time like I normally do. Then I rinsed and deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery balm. I twisted and Bantu knots as usual.

So funny that my style has lasted longer than usual. I like washing every 3-4 days but it was also necessary because by that time my style would need to be done over. I could have gone the whole week my hair still looked good but I wanted to get a cowash in. So I just washed my hair with Aussie Moist. I'm focusing on complete moisture until I straighten at the end of the month.

Anyway, my hair was so easy. No tangles, could run my hands right through my hair, didn't need a comb to detangle and it felt so nice and soft. I'm always amazed at the way my hair behaves after a protein treatment. It really is something I'm glad I incorporated into my regimen. I'm also glad I figured out how often I need it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Washed my hair tonight and realized I didn't post when I did the hard protein last week. So last week I shampooed, used Nexxus Emergencee conditioner and towel dried. Then I applied the Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor treatment. I left it on for maybe 10 minutes. I tried to follow the instructions as closely as possible instead of extended periods of time like I normally do. Then I rinsed and deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery balm. I twisted and Bantu knots as usual.
> 
> So funny that my style has lasted longer than usual. I like washing every 3-4 days but it was also necessary because by that time my style would need to be done over. I could have gone the whole week my hair still looked good but I wanted to get a cowash in. So I just washed my hair with Aussie Moist. I'm focusing on complete moisture until I straighten at the end of the month.
> 
> Anyway, my hair was so easy. No tangles, could run my hands right through my hair, didn't need a comb to detangle and it felt so nice and soft. I'm always amazed at the way my hair behaves after a protein treatment. It really is something I'm glad I incorporated into my regimen. I'm also glad I figured out how often I need it.


I may try the Nexus since I can get it on the ground. I really like the Komaza but I prefer not to order if I don't have to.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 12, 2016)

@faithVA I loved the Komaza protein strengthener but I switched to Nexxus for the same reason. I was tired of ordering only that one thing from them and felt like I had too many of my products that I couldn't get in one place. Nexxus is a nice replacement for me. The Restorative Conditioner is good for a weekly light protein too. 

You don't know what I went through to figure this stuff out though. Because what I use wasn't the holy grail product that I kept seeing here on the board. So I had to call Nexxus and ask them about all the products that I saw the other ladies using and they explained that most of those things were either salon products, discontinued or both. So I settled on this new Nexxus 3 step system that includes shampoo, conditioner and treatment. I don't buy the shampoo though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA I loved the Komaza protein strengthener but I switched to Nexxus for the same reason. I was tired of ordering only that one thing from them and felt like I had too many of my products that I couldn't get in one place. Nexxus is a nice replacement for me. The Restorative Conditioner is good for a weekly light protein too.
> 
> You don't know what I went through to figure this stuff out though. Because what I use wasn't the holy grail product that I kept seeing here on the board. So I had to call Nexxus and ask them about all the products that I saw the other ladies using and they explained that most of those things were either salon products, discontinued or both. So I settled on this new Nexxus 3 step system that includes shampoo, conditioner and treatment. I don't buy the shampoo though.


I guess a trip to Ulta is in order when it's time to restock. I've had this Komaza for a while though. I. Would probably buy 2 bottles a year Be be good for a long time.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 12, 2016)

@shortdub78 how did you maintain your straight hair last time...before the frizz turned your hair back into a fro. I can't find anything on youtube about maintaining straight hair on short haired naturals. Everyone says wrapping but since my hair is short having one side that basically comes to the front because it was wrapped all night is a no for me. And I don't know how to cross wrap. I found only one video where the girl parted her hair on the side in the style she wanted to wear it, combed it down and put her scarf on. All she did was shake it out and combed in the morning. I feel like that might make for some flat hair but at least you can still wear it out right? I'm aiming for a week of straightness but I'm about to check with weather right quick so I know if I should bother.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 how did you maintain your straight hair last time...before the frizz turned your hair back into a fro. I can't find anything on youtube about maintaining straight hair on short haired naturals. Everyone says wrapping but since my hair is short having one side that basically comes to the front because it was wrapped all night is a no for me. And I don't know how to cross wrap. I found only one video where the girl parted her hair on the side in the style she wanted to wear it, combed it down and put her scarf on. All she did was shake it out and combed in the morning. I feel like that might make for some flat hair but at least you can still wear it out right? I'm aiming for a week of straightness but I'm about to check with weather right quick so I know if I should bother.


Pin curls, flexi rods, sleeping pretty, and lightly tying a scarf around.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm getting better at moisturizing my twist. They still look a mess but at least they feel better. I'm spritzing with really watered down leave-in, baggying for about 10 minutes and then wearing my silk scarf for about 20 to 30 minutes. I banded them last night and that gave me a good stretch. When they are stretched they are more tolerable. They look super crazy when they shrink up. 

I'm going to do 2 strand twist 1x a month until they grow out enough where I like them more. I'm going to go back to my flat twist. I want to try finger coils when I have a little more time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2016)

Despite the mega heat I decided to wear a twist out Saturday to a cookout. Before I took out my twist I spritzed them with heat protectant, used an humidity serum and then spritzed again with the heat protectant.

With the banding my twist out was wearable. It held up through the heat, the wearing of a hat and hanging out in the pool. I will keep playing around with this combination.

I couldn't salvage it for day 2 hair so I added some leave in and put my flat twist back in. 

I washed today. Im trying banding for the first time. I have about 12 banded sections. I'm under the dryer now for about an hour.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

The banding worked well. Next time I will try smaller sections to see if I can get it dry in an hour.

After stretching I put in my goto flat twist style. They look much better on stretched hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The banding worked well. Next time I will try smaller sections to see if I can get it dry in an hour.
> 
> After stretching I put in my goto flat twist style. They look much better on stretched hair.
> 
> View attachment 370535


I swear you are SL... Oh yeah your hair looks good! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I swear you are SL... Oh yeah your hair looks good! Lol



Thank you.

I'm getting close. I'm trying to reach my shoulder blade in the back. My hair reaches the top of my shoulders but isn't far enough down my back yet.

I hope to call it at the end of December and be done with it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm getting close. I'm trying to reach my shoulder blade in the back. My hair reaches the top of my shoulders but isn't far enough down my back yet.
> 
> I hope to call it at the end of December and be done with it.


Claim IT! You are SL! You have worked so hard! You have been so dedicated! Claim it lady! You deserve to claim! I don't have the patience like you! After this recent tangling situation I had, I was about to go the barber and get a taper! But no.. I'm going to hang in there and just wait until I can get a decent product. You are inspiring to keep going and find out what will work!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

I know this isn't a natural thread, but I was looking at some pics from 2014. Can't say for sure it was the relaxer, but the issues I had were just terrible. I deleted those bald spot pictures. I gotta make this natural thing work, or I will be dependent on chemicals. 
I always said if I was to remain natural, I would have to have locs to avoid dealing with the knots and tangles. 
I would really like to work on being a loose hair natural and wear it straight. I prefer straight hair for myself, but my texture won't let me be great!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 16, 2016)

Your twists always look so juicy @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Claim IT! You are SL! You have worked so hard! You have been so dedicated! Claim it lady! You deserve to claim! I don't have the patience like you! After this recent tangling situation I had, I was about to go the barber and get a taper! But no.. I'm going to hang in there and just wait until I can get a decent product. You are inspiring to keep going and find out what will work!


You are hilarious. I will claim it soon enough. I'm not in a rush. When I straighten I don't want to be able to see my shoulders.

Claiming it sooner will just make it that much longer to get to APL. 

Besides it's not like when I claim it I'm leaving the thread since I'm hosting. I will ride it out with everyone else. I can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Claim IT! You are SL! You have worked so hard! You have been so dedicated! Claim it lady! You deserve to claim! I don't have the patience like you! After this recent tangling situation I had, I was about to go the barber and get a taper! But no.. I'm going to hang in there and just wait until I can get a decent product. You are inspiring to keep going and find out what will work!


I've cut so much and had so many setbacks I'm just grinding it out now.

So hang in there. Things can turn around before you know it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I know this isn't a natural thread, but I was looking at some pics from 2014. Can't say for sure it was the relaxer, but the issues I had were just terrible. I deleted those bald spot pictures. I gotta make this natural thing work, or I will be dependent on chemicals.
> I always said if I was to remain natural, I would have to have locs to avoid dealing with the knots and tangles.
> I would really like to work on being a loose hair natural and wear it straight. I prefer straight hair for myself, but my texture won't let me be great!



Now is the time to figure out why you are getting knots and tangles. Something in your regimen is off. So what's going on?

I had knots and tangles with my first setback and I changed my regimen and haven't had them since.

Had other issues though


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Your twists always look so juicy @faithVA


Thanks! This little extra length is helping.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow the products that I love prices have increased! That's $100 for me! I need 4 products! Well at least 3. The Detangling ghee, the heavy cream, or the burdock, and the twist butter. I will get the gel later.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 16, 2016)

is oyin hair  dew a lotion? just bought at target and wanted to make sure i got the right product because all this time i was thinking i was a liquid leave in


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Now is the time to figure out why you are getting knots and tangles. Something in your regimen is off. So what's going on?
> 
> I had knots and tangles with my first setback and I changed my regimen and haven't had them since.
> 
> Had other issues though


It's the products I'm using. I'm not getting the moisture I need. But you know I only wore wash and goes up until I was 3-5 inches in the past. That was my cut off. After that I had to keep my hair in twists. 
The products I have tried feel very waxy and just sit on my hair. 

At first I thought maybe I need more protein, but I saw I might have had protein overload. So I really need some moisture. 

Oyin seems to work, but not heavy enough. It seems I need something heavier this time around. 

I'm too tired and lazy to want to twist my hair all of the time. I'm going to ask my SIL to help me out. They are in some ugly twists now and my hair is moisturized. I used to style my hair back in the day, but I just don't have it in me to do all of that. That's why I really need to invest in some wraps. I'm gonna get my hormones checked next week. 
I need some cheap vitamins too. (That work)


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> is oyin hair  dew a lotion? just bought at target and wanted to make sure i got the right product because all this time i was thinking i was a liquid leave in


They hair dew is a moisturizing hair lotion. I use it. Love the stuff. I need something heavier though that doesn't have glycerin. That's why I'm going back to Qhemet soon!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

Glycerin really robs me of moisture. Soy humectants work better.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

Ya'll Imma have to sell some tail to get these products! Wash day is coming soon!  if not, I will be wearing these twists for two more weeks!


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Ya'll* Imma have to sell some tail to get these products! *Wash day is coming soon!  if not, I will be wearing these twists for two more weeks!


You didn't like the Aussie Moist then huh?

My  moisture levels are on point since that hard protein treatment. Only thing I noticed when I washed my hair on Sunday was that I could probably start using shampoo every other week instead of weekly. I never thought I would be that person but I didn't need the shampoo this time around. I only did it because it's what I'm used to. My hair didn't like it at all but once I put the conditioner on it started to behave again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> You didn't like the Aussie Moist then huh?
> 
> My  moisture levels are on point since that hard protein treatment. Only thing I noticed when I washed my hair on Sunday was that I could probably start using shampoo every other week instead of weekly. I never thought I would be that person but I didn't need the shampoo this time around. I only did it because it's what I'm used to. My hair didn't like it at all but once I put the conditioner on it started to behave again.


My hair was fine until I put that design essentials Detangling lotion in my hair. I had to shampoo my hair again. That stuff tangled my hair and was trying to create some knots! I threw it in the garbage.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2016)

We have an update scheduled for the end of August. Anyone updating?

It's a good time to check your progress and zee what changes need to be made for the last 4 months of the year.

Would love to see some updates.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We have an update scheduled for the end of August. Anyone updating?
> 
> It's a good time to check your progress and zee what changes need to be made for the last 4 months of the year.
> 
> Would love to see some updates.


No update for me. Since I trimmed and working on my Reggie/product stuff, I don't have much to share. Oct/nov will be better for me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We have an update scheduled for the end of August. Anyone updating?
> 
> It's a good time to check your progress and zee what changes need to be made for the last 4 months of the year.
> 
> Would love to see some updates.





shortdub78 said:


> No update for me. Since I trimmed and working on my Reggie/product stuff, I don't have much to share. Oct/nov will be better for me.


I will even though my hair will look the same. But since I'm straightening anyway and have to update the other thread I might as well. Might straighten this weekend instead of next since I don't want straight hair for my birthday.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I will even though my hair will look the same. But since I'm straightening anyway and have to update the other thread I might as well. Might straighten this weekend instead of next since I don't want straight hair for my birthday.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2016)

Wearing a Twistout this weekend. I'm using some anti frizz cream and  frizz serum to see how that holds up. I will probably wash my hair Sunday


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 19, 2016)

Didn't straighten this weekend because my cousin had a baby and late nights at the hospital made me lazy. I did do my regular cowash and restyle yesterday though. I have slowly stopped using gel too and just taliah waajid(is it 2 a's or 2 i's?) curly curl cream. My hair is changing and I've never been more aware of it. It's a good thing. Easier to manage and style so I like it. But I can't believe I actually notice. I used to wonder how people knew what their hair liked and whatnot. Now I know.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Didn't straighten this weekend because my cousin had a baby and late nights at the hospital made me lazy. I did do my regular cowash and restyle yesterday though. I have slowly stopped using gel too and just taliah waajid(is it 2 a's or 2 i's?) curly curl cream. My hair is changing and I've never been more aware of it. It's a good thing. Easier to manage and style so I like it. But I can't believe I actually notice. I used to wonder how people knew what their hair liked and whatnot. Now I know.


Glad you had the hair change. It sounds like you are in a good place.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm making a beanie right now to go with this top I made back in June. It's raining today.


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA I loved the Komaza protein strengthener but I switched to Nexxus for the same reason. I was tired of ordering only that one thing from them and felt like I had too many of my products that I couldn't get in one place. Nexxus is a nice replacement for me. The Restorative Conditioner is good for a weekly light protein too.
> 
> You don't know what I went through to figure this stuff out though. Because what I use wasn't the holy grail product that I kept seeing here on the board. So I had to call Nexxus and ask them about all the products that I saw the other ladies using and they explained that most of those things were either salon products, discontinued or both. So I settled on this new Nexxus 3 step system that includes shampoo, conditioner and treatment. I don't buy the shampoo though.


How often are you using the Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor treatment?


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 22, 2016)

gemruby41 said:


> How often are you using the Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor treatment?



I started out with a plan of once a month but that was too much. I now use "as needed" which turns out to be every 3 months or so. My hair has finally found a nice balance. The treatment really does help my hair absorb moisture better and improve my elasticity. 

Also, I was using the conditioner every other week on my protein weeks but I might even cut that out since I get a nice dose of light protein with joico moisture recovery conditioner.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Aug 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We have an update scheduled for the end of August. Anyone updating?
> 
> It's a good time to check your progress and zee what changes need to be made for the last 4 months of the year.
> 
> Would love to see some updates.


The last time I straightened was when I did the length update in this thread. I'm using more natural products but the cleanse, light protein, dc, twist is the same. The semester starts Monday and I'm going to try and wash twice a week.


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 22, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I started out with a plan of once a month but that was too much. I now use "as needed" which turns out to be every 3 months or so. My hair has finally found a nice balance. The treatment really does help my hair absorb moisture better and improve my elasticity.
> 
> Also, I was using the conditioner every other week on my protein weeks but I might even cut that out since I get a nice dose of light protein with joico moisture recovery conditioner.


Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Thursday night I shampooed, did a protein treatment, DCed and installed curlformers. My ends were raggedy  I flat ironed my hair on a low setting. This was my first time flat ironing ever and it was fun  It got straight enough on a low setting for me to trim my ends tomorrow. My nape is just at my shoulder blade and the rest of the back is just reaching my shoulder with my crown reaching my nape.

But I need to take 1/2 inch off tomorrow and probably another 1/2 inch off in December. So with the trims I'm hoping my nape will be at my shoulder blade by December. I think the top of my shoulder to my shoulder blade is 3 inches so the rest of the back should be SL by 1st quarter 2017 unless I get a growth spurt.

I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are my update pics. You can see my shoulder blade in the picture. That's what I'm shooting for. Once I trim tonight and then in December I think it puts me at full SL in first quarter of next year


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Some more


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 26, 2016)

@faithVA YESS!!! Progress! I'm straightening tonight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 26, 2016)

Great Work, @faithVA!

I remember when you were eyebrow length.  You're doing a great job.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks ladies. This has been a long journey to SL. It's not quite over but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

L


KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA YESS!!! Progress! I'm straightening tonight.


:Yay: looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

Finished trimming. I took off somewhere between 1/4 and 3/4 inch. My hair feels better. I know I will need another trim before the year is out. But I'm hoping I can make it 90 days before they revolt on me again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2016)

@faithVA 
Wonderful progress!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm throwing some products out this weekend.  I Have a bunch of crap.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 27, 2016)

Picture time. I'm no closer to SL but I'm overall happy with my progress. Picture on the left is May/June I can't remember exactly. The right is today. The front and sides of my hair is doing most of the growing. And my hair seems to almost be all one length except my bangs. The mullet is trying to make a comeback but I'll let it live this time. I'm not trimming again until December and I might not even then if my ends feel OK. SSK's have been staying away. The last picture attached is how I'm maintaining it. I parted it on the side and combed it down and put a silk wrap up around it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm having trouble uploading a pic. Let's try again. This is the wrap up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just finished my long finger Detangling session. Like over an hour...smh. Got this oil sitting in my head and gearing up for the washing session. I might tension blow dry my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Picture time. I'm no closer to SL but I'm overall happy with my progress. Picture on the left is May/June I can't remember exactly. The right is today. The front and sides of my hair is doing most of the growing. And my hair seems to almost be all one length except my bangs. The mullet is trying to make a comeback but I'll let it live this time. I'm not trimming again until December and I might not even then if my ends feel OK. SSK's have been staying away. The last picture attached is how I'm maintaining it. I parted it on the side and combed it down and put a silk wrap up around it.
> 
> View attachment 372031


What do you use to blow dry your hair with and what heat protectant?  
Name of the blow dryer
(Comb attachment or brush)


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What do you use to blow dry your hair with and what heat protectant?
> Name of the blow dryer
> (Comb attachment or brush)[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 29, 2016)

@shortdub78 what was the serum we were talking about to control frizz? I can't remember if it was from CHI, Design Essentials or something else. I seriously cannot remember because I closed the page I had on my phone reminding me that I needed to buy it. I guess I don't need it that much if I can't remember the name right? Lol Maybe it's the straight haired naturals thread?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm getting rid of It's a 10. Doesn't work well with my natural hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't remember the serum.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 29, 2016)

@shortdub78 i figured it out. It was sabino moisture block

What don't you like about it's a 10. I didn't use it until I went natural and the original version is not a favorite I just recently found out. My hair loves the one with keratin. Some people can't tell a difference but I can.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 i figured it out. It was sabino moisture block
> 
> What don't you like about it's a 10. I didn't use it until I went natural and the original version is not a favorite I just recently found out. My hair loves the one with keratin. Some people can't tell a difference but I can.


It turned on me and made my hair tangle.
Ok I decided to be a cheapskate and get some Elasta Qp  products. Was debating about getting them, but walgreens made it easy for me. Sprayed the leave-in spray in the car on one twist. That was an hour ago. It is still moist! Yes! Not greasy, but a hydrated feeling. Loving that! Got the butter, leave-in and curling pudding. Hopefully I got what I need for me and Babygirl. I returned that other bottle of DE Detangling leave-in. Exchanged it for the shampoo. Got the SE Detangling spray for my dd and I.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @shortdub78 i figured it out. It was sabino moisture block
> 
> What don't you like about it's a 10. I didn't use it until I went natural and the original version is not a favorite I just recently found out. My hair loves the one with keratin. Some people can't tell a difference but I can.





shortdub78 said:


> It turned on me and made my hair tangle.
> Ok I decided to be a cheapskate and get some Elasta Qp  products. Was debating about getting them, but walgreens made it easy for me. Sprayed the leave-in spray in the car on one twist. That was an hour ago. It is still moist! Yes! Not greasy, but a hydrated feeling. Loving that! Got the butter, leave-in and curling pudding. Hopefully I got what I need for me and Babygirl. I returned that other bottle of DE Detangling leave-in. Exchanged it for the shampoo. Got the SE Detangling spray for my dd and I.


I use the Elasta QP Shampoo. It is my favorite. I haven't tried any of the other products in the line. I may have to check them out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I use the Elasta QP Shampoo. It is my favorite. I haven't tried any of the other products in the line. I may have to check them out.


I can't find that in the big retail stores. I would probably have to go to the beauty supply. I got the Design essentials shampoo. It better be good. I was suppose to wash my hair yesterday. I didn't feel good and gave up. 

I don't like this going past a week stuff.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Aug 30, 2016)

Update:I finally got the rest my damaged end cut off earlier this month.Turn out I only needed a 1/4 to 1/2 in cut off.my stylist says I probably though it was more due to me not cutting or styling my hair very often. So I'm officially bowing out of this challenge.Even with my damage gone I'm still SL.Hope you all reach your goal this year.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> Update:I finally got the rest my damaged end cut off earlier this month.Turn out I only needed a 1/4 to 1/2 in cut off.my stylist says I probably though it was more due to me not cutting or styling my hair very often. So I'm officially bowing out of this challenge.Even with my damage gone I'm still SL.Hope you all reach your goal this year.


How about a good bye picture?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2016)

Loved my shampoo experience with DE shampoo. It's the avocado one. Too long to type out! Lol so now I have a shampoo that's moisturizing, doesn't strip, and helps with Detangling. Also I got that Wet brush. I really like it! It works well on small sections and didn't rip my hair out. Barely had any hair in the brush, and if someone needs help defining their curls similiar to the denman, this will do it. Gotta use small sections since it's not hard bristles like the denman. I'm dc'ing right now. Ran out of hot water in the shower...smh. 

I washed my hair in six sections.  Gotta start doing that now as well. Wash day isn't that simple and it is taking longer. My scalp likes water!  I gotta make my twists a certain way I can cowash, or rinse without them coming undo.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Loved my shampoo experience with DE shampoo. It's the avocado one. Too long to type out! Lol so now I have a shampoo that's moisturizing, doesn't strip, and helps with Detangling. Also I got that Wet brush. I really like it! It works well on small sections and didn't rip my hair out. Barely had any hair in the brush, and if someone needs help defining their curls similiar to the denman, this will do it. Gotta use small sections since it's not hard bristles like the denman. I'm dc'ing right now. Ran out of hot water in the shower...smh.
> 
> I washed my hair in six sections.  Gotta start doing that now as well. Wash day isn't that simple and it is taking longer. My scalp likes water!  I gotta make my twists a certain way I can cowash, or rinse without them coming undo.


Let me know if you figure out a way to wash your twist so they don't unravel. I did find that putting a scarf on after helps to minimize the frizz.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Let me know if you figure out a way to wash your twist so they don't unravel. I did find that putting a scarf on after helps to minimize the frizz.


Now I did it while I was loc'ing but they were smaller. These are my ugly chunky twists that I wear under a scarf, so the frizz doesn't bother me! Lol but yes the scarf worked tremendously for me during that time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah Elasta QP is giving me the moisture I need! And I was able to not break the bank! Don't know why I didn't get this stuff in the first place!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah Elasta QP is giving me the moisture I need! And I was able to not break the bank! Don't know why I didn't get this stuff in the first place!


I don't think a lot of people talk about it. I guess there are so many new products on the market that the oldies get lost in history.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't think a lot of people talk about it. I guess there are so many new products on the market that the oldies get lost in history.


Yes! I used the leave-in cream when I was relaxed, but didn't think to use it as a natural. And I somebody I watched on YT wasn't enthusiastic about her review. I but I really like liquid leave-in sprays and their products are laced with a bunch of coconut oil and wheat protein. And not full of glycerin. I can deal with a little, but my hair can't handle the amount other products use.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yes! I used the leave-in cream when I was relaxed, but didn't think to use it as a natural. And I somebody I watched on YT wasn't enthusiastic about her review. I but I really like liquid leave-in sprays and their products are laced with a bunch of coconut oil and wheat protein. And not full of glycerin. I can deal with a little, but my hair can't handle the amount other products use.


The coconut oil may be why I never tried the rest of the line just stopped at the shampoo. I know I looked at them though probably a few times.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2016)

It was wash day today. I did prepoo with Teraveda Quinoa Conditioner followed by a mudwash. I used Creme of Nature leave-in and a foam wrap while doing a ponytail rollerset. I have been playing around with stretching my hair to see if my ends do better. So far I don't see any improvement but I will give it some time. My hair still wasn't dry after 90 minutes so I just took out the rollers and put in my flat twist.

I may do another mudwash on Monday. 

I really need to color my hair but I'm just not feeling it


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It was wash day today. I did prepoo with Teraveda Quinoa Conditioner followed by a mudwash. I used Creme of Nature leave-in and a foam wrap while doing a ponytail rollerset. I have been playing around with stretching my hair to see if my ends do better. So far I don't see any improvement but I will give it some time. My hair still wasn't dry after 90 minutes so I just took out the rollers and put in my flat twist.
> 
> I may do another mudwash on Monday.
> 
> I really need to color my hair but I'm just not feeling it


I stretched out the front of my hair, using the the tension method on cool.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2016)

My hair feels soft and moisturized and I didn't put any products in my hair since Wed! Finally getting some order with my hair!! DE shampoo/elasta qp saved the day! 
Love the Wet Brush again!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I stretched out the front of my hair, using the the tension method on cool.



I tried the tension method with the cool setting about a month ago. After 2 sections I got really impatient and just blow dried it. :Lol:  I may have to try it again when my hair is longer and easier to pull


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2016)

I did a mudwash on Friday and decided to do another one today. Wasn't crazy about my flat twist style.It wasn't going to make it through the week. After mudwashing I experimented with stretching in braids to compare it with stretching with rollersetting. Installing braids takes me as long as installing curlformers. My curlformers are dry in a little over an hour. After about an hour and 15 minutes some braids were dry and some braids seem like they were wetter than before I went under the dryer  I doubt that my hair would be dry even after air drying overnight. This is good information to know in case I ever wanted to do a braidout on wet hair. 

After that experiment I applied the rest of my product and flat twisted into one of my go to styles. 

Next weekend I will probably try a regular rollerset.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I tried the tension method with the cool setting about a month ago. After 2 sections I got really impatient and just blow dried it. :Lol:  I may have to try it again when my hair is longer and easier to pull


The tension method is a tedious process for me. I see girls on youtube doing this and it looks so fast and easy. Not the case for me. 

Separately I've been thinking the next time I use heat I want to blow dry using a comb attachment instead of my denman. I might be able to get my ends straighter.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> The tension method is a tedious process for me. I see girls on youtube doing this and it looks so fast and easy. Not the case for me.
> 
> Separately I've been thinking the next time I use heat I want to blow dry using a comb attachment instead of my denman. I might be able to get my ends straighter.


They do make it look easy and fast. But I wonder if that is because of length. It's got to be easier drying hair when you can hold the ends down by your waist versus having to hold hair at the base of your neck or even ear level.

I use a comb attachment. It's definitely faster. I'm not sure if my ends are straighter. Hopefully yours will be.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> The tension method is a tedious process for me. I see girls on youtube doing this and it looks so fast and easy. Not the case for me.
> 
> Separately I've been thinking the next time I use heat I want to blow dry using a comb attachment instead of my denman. I might be able to get my ends straighter.


I get straighter ends with the comb attachment, but not completely straight. For the tension method, I do it just to stretch. I wouldn't dare try to flat iron behind that method! Lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2016)

I got two sections left to detangle and twist... Four months of this is going to be challenging. I don't want to do anything to my hair right now. I really need it braided up. And what I have planned ahead for my life, leaves no time for my hair and these kids.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

Heyyyy Pretty Ladies!!  It's been a while, but I'm just checking in with you! @WeirdoBeauty-- as much as we hate to hear it-- it is hair-- that will grow back...We shall see you soon!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2016)

I won't be spraying my hair with my liquid leave-in. I think that type of wet moisture will cause my hair to coil up and create knots. So when I wear my twistouts, I will just use a cream and butter. I'll wear one for two days, then wash.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 10, 2016)

On Monday when I did my Bantu knots they seemed a little tighter when I took them out and fluffed. My hair looked really short and no matter how much I picked them out it still looked too tight.

I'm in the no buy challenge so in an effort to preserve my staples and use up some unwanted products I did something different. I used water and lottabody in a spray bottle. My hair wasn't stiff or hard. It was soft and fluffy so I know I didn't use too much but I didn't like how it came out.

Did my hair over last night with my usual routine and styler and the humidity and rain ruined me. Smh. Why isn't summer over yet?

Anyway, I wonder what else I could use this lottabody for.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 12, 2016)

Cowashed my hair yesterday instead of a full wash because I didn't need shampoo. So it looks like this shampooing every other week will become a thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 12, 2016)

I wore a puff yesterday. Really was digging my puff. Tried to wash and puff again today, right? Wrong move! I will be washing, DC, Detangling, and twisting. Those shed hairs that I thought I could finger comb out of my hair, created some nice size knots I had to cut out!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2016)

Been playing around with mud and gel all week.. Have washed every day since Friday. Giving it a little break and won't wash again until Thursday or Friday. 

I tried a WNG. It looked wearable. But I'm afraid it is going to dry all hard and knot up so I twisted it up. I need to try a WNG on a day when I have all day to see how it turns out in case I need to wash it again before bed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Been playing around with mud and gel all week.. Have washed every day since Friday. Giving it a little break and won't wash again until Thursday or Friday.
> 
> I tried a WNG. It looked wearable. But I'm afraid it is going to dry all hard and knot up so I twisted it up. I need to try a WNG on a day when I have all day to see how it turns out in case I need to wash it again before bed.


That would be the only way, that might work for me.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 13, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!! How's it going today Loves?


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm having a love hate kinda day with my hair. It came out so good. The curls are popping all over the place and I have incredible hold when I look in the mirror I'm liking the look. However if I step a little closer to the mirror I can see some damn white flakes in my hair and when I touch or fluff and that crap falls on my shirt. It is not the move at all. I got home late on Sunday so after I washed I just did 2 braids and in the morning I took them out and pulled my hair back. Last night I styled using shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk to moisturize and a teeny tiny bit of eco styler gel. I haven't used gel in a while and I shouldn't have used it last night. That's what did it.

I liked how it came out just not the flakes so I think I might try the same combo but replace eco styler with aloe vera gel.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 13, 2016)

@KammyGirl I would say that's still more love than hate! Curls poppin' for the #win!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 13, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @KammyGirl I would say that's still more love than hate! Curls poppin' for the #win!!!


You're right. Let me apologize to my hair.  It's looking good today!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> You're right. Let me apologize to my hair.  It's looking good today!



Right!!!


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Sep 13, 2016)

@faithVA im just now seeing your post.i been busy with school lately.Sorry about that.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> That would be the only way, that might work for me.


Yeah I think when you first start wngs you have to do it daily or every other day until the hair adjusts. 

For it to work for me I wohld have to wash in the morning and let it dry through the day. Once the hair dries out it will tangle because the cuticles lift.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I think when you first start wngs you have to do it daily or every other day until the hair adjusts.
> 
> For it to work for me I wohld have to wash in the morning and let it dry through the day. Once the hair dries out it will tangle because the cuticles lift.


 I  mean, I would have to wash it out at night and twist my hair up, then wash and go again. But my hair tangles (due to the shed hairs getting caught) yeah I just can't do it anymore and not pay for it. I know better too. I found that out 10 years ago! Lol


----------



## ForestRose (Sep 14, 2016)

I think I've officially reached SL. My hair is touching my collar bone.

Just been PS and doing it loosely so that I never put tension on my scalp.

No heat except on my leaveout which I'm fine with as I'm plan on wearing bangs anyway and I don't do wash and go's

Minimal manipulation.

I do feel like I could so a lot better because when I've had my hair out I haven't always been as gentle with it. Now I'm on my way to APL I need to not be as rough as I'm going into lengths I've never attempted properly before. Its taken me way too long to realize that safely PS with extensions is how my hair grows best. I wish I had known earlier. I wouldn't have texlaxed and would probably be at around BSL


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 15, 2016)

What do yall think about these pics? My fall length check. Looks like I'm SL, but my hair isn't in the condition that I'd like. My ends are noticeably thinner than the few inches from the root. I'm at a crossroad on whether to cut the ends off (probably another 2-3 inches) or just let it continue to grow and just trim frequently. It's like I'm transitioning again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2016)

xxlalaxx said:


> I think I've officially reached SL. My hair is touching my collar bone.
> 
> Just been PS and doing it loosely so that I never put tension on my scalp.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on reaching SL. Please share your update pictures with us when you have a chance. We all like to see pictures of success.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> What do yall think about these pics? My fall length check. Looks like I'm SL, but my hair isn't in the condition that I'd like. My ends are noticeably thinner than the few inches from the root. I'm at a crossroad on whether to cut the ends off (probably another 2-3 inches) or just let it continue to grow and just trim frequently. It's like I'm transitioning again.


Congratulations on reaching SL. I recommend taking a little off at a time, trimming frequently and doing a protein treatment every 4 to 6 weeks to strengthen your ends.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 15, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> What do yall think about these pics? My fall length check. Looks like I'm SL, but my hair isn't in the condition that I'd like. My ends are noticeably thinner than the few inches from the root. I'm at a crossroad on whether to cut the ends off (probably another 2-3 inches) or just let it continue to grow and just trim frequently. It's like I'm transitioning again.



I'd let it grow. Unless you've experienced a fair bit of breakage, those could be new shorter hairs growing out, making your hair look like it has thin ends.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 15, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> What do yall think about these pics? My fall length check. Looks like I'm SL, but my hair isn't in the condition that I'd like. My ends are noticeably thinner than the few inches from the root. I'm at a crossroad on whether to cut the ends off (probably another 2-3 inches) or just let it continue to grow and just trim frequently. It's like I'm transitioning again.


Great progress. I would trim frequently until you get the thickness back and even it up. But I'm scissor happy so do with that what you will.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm scissor happy too.  I would cut until I felt better about my ends.  But I would go with Faith's advice! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess imma go back to my ugly twists. That little boy that donated his hair inspired me to stick with my Reggie.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks ladies!  I appreciate the support and advice.  I'll beef up the protein in my reggie and trim often.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 15, 2016)

@gvin89    You are definitely SL!!!!   Time to move on over to the APL challenge  !!!

@xxlalaxx You know we want to see of your lovely hair!!!   to you as well!!!

Love to see you ladies reaching goals!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Friday Ladies!!! What are your plans this weekend???


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 16, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!! What are your plans this weekend???



Girl Scouts kick off tomorrow....I'm a leader. I also have to twist my oldest daughter's hair.


----------



## ForestRose (Sep 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations on reaching SL. Please share your update pictures with us when you have a chance. We all like to see pictures of success.





Janet' said:


> @gvin89
> @xxlalaxx You know we want to see of your lovely hair!!!   to you as well!!!
> 
> Love to see you ladies reaching goals!!!


I know I should've I just put my hair in extensions. I get so lazy with pics. I will be hanging around on this thread till way past december anyway so I will definitely post pics. I want to wait till I get past my longest length (an inch and a 1/2 past CBL before I graduate officially and feel confident enough to move forward) I do want to say ty to everyone for my good "hair moments" and bad. My hair would be a mess without this thread. Plus the hair p*rn on this site is more that enough to fill my appetite for healthy hair haha.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 18, 2016)

I did my hair on Friday and I played myself and made the Bantu knots to big.  So really I just had stretched hair with no real style. And now my hair is matted and looking a mess. Going to cowash tonight and get myself together.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm having a love hate kinda day with my hair. It came out so good. The curls are popping all over the place and I have incredible hold when I look in the mirror I'm liking the look. However if I step a little closer to the mirror I can see some damn white flakes in my hair and when I touch or fluff and that crap falls on my shirt. It is not the move at all. I got home late on Sunday so after I washed I just did 2 braids and in the morning I took them out and pulled my hair back. Last night I styled using shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk to moisturize and a teeny tiny bit of eco styler gel. I haven't used gel in a while and I shouldn't have used it last night. That's what did it.
> 
> *I liked how it came out just not the flakes so I think I might try the same combo but replace eco styler with aloe vera gel.*



My hair came out much better with this combo. I may run out of ale vera gel soon though and I'm in the no buy challenge. I wonder if fruit of the earth has a tub instead of just the pump and squeeze bottles. I liked the pump but it's so hard to get all of it out when it gets to the end.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2016)

I wanna straighten my hair... for what I don't know. Getting bored need braids... wish I could do it myself.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanna straighten my hair... for what I don't know. Getting bored need braids... wish I could do it myself.


You can try crochet braids. I hear they are easy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You can try crochet braids. I hear they are easy.


i had that style in the late 90's. I tried to do it on my own 3? Years ago and it was a fail! I couldn't get my parts straight enough to my liking. 
I need to do something soon! You know I get bored and start doing drastic stuff!  I don't feel cute right now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> i had that style in the late 90's. I tried to do it on my own 3? Years ago and it was a fail! I couldn't get my parts straight enough to my liking.
> I need to do something soon! You know I get bored and start doing drastic stuff!  I don't feel cute right now.



Why would you need straight parts? You won't even see them. Maybe you are thinking of something else.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why would you need straight parts? You won't even see them. Maybe you are thinking of something else.


No that's me being a perfectionist.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 22, 2016)

So last night I cowashed and I think the last time I used shampoo was last Sunday. Let's see. I wore my hair a few days longer last week and co washed I think on a Friday then I cowashed again this past Sunday and cowashed again last night. OK yes last Sunday was last shampoo. I noticed my hair was a little coated so when I wash this style out it is definitely time for a shampoo. Think I'm going to like this. Now I can see what my hair is doing instead of stripping it faithfully every single week for no reason.

In other news I styled my hair last night and the curls are so pretty and I love them. Thing is I found a case of hair and body smell good stuff that I usually leave prepared for when I stay at SO's. I used what was in the little thing I use for gel and I cannot remember what kind of gel that is. Whatever kind it was it made my curls pop. It was too yellow for aloe vera gel but too thin to be eco styler. I swear I think I may have mixed the two to get rid of old bottles or something. I hate when that happens.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 23, 2016)

Clarified with ORS Aloe Shampoo and now conditipning with ORS Hair Mayo. I plan to do chunky twists and rock a twist out this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm doing an overnight with Teraveda Organix Carmeltini. Will rinse in the morning, do a mudwash and gel. I will twist it up at some point. Debating on whether I will let it dry and wear a fro or just twist it up immediately. I will decide after I put on the gel.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

Yesterday I ended up just doing a wng since I didn't feel like twisting it up. It held up pretty well. This morning I rinsed and did a mudwash with Teraveda Organix Mudwash. I used As I Am gel on wet hair while in the shower. I'm back in my flat twist until my mid-week wash on Wednesday. 

I think I see my hair getting a little bit longer. Still have 3 more months to get some more growth. I've been off my game for a minute but the beginning of October going to get back on my healthy diet, nutrition, water, exercise and sleep


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 27, 2016)

I wish I would have taken better progress pics of my nape. The growth I got this year in that area alone is astounding. I could barely twist back there before. Cramping my fingers trying to twist. And now I can pull it down and twist , put it on a roller, a flexi rod and all that. But I don't dare do anything but twist unless I want to lose all my progress.

I combed it out just now and the very bottom part right below my ears is the only part that can't go into pony tails when I section my hair. Before the whole section with the part starting above my ear was in bad shape. Anyway I say all that to say I'm happy with that progress alone for this year if I don't see any other changes. I just wanted to share my joy with you guys since no one IRL cares about my hair. Haha


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations on the great progess you are seeing @KammyGirl. Keep it up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2016)

@KammyGirl thats a major goal accomplished! Progress comes in steps! I know that's something I have to remember as well!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2016)

i was gonna straighten my hair today, but it has the nerve to be raining right now! It's suppose to rain for the next several days! Like 4 days in a row!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I wish I would have taken better progress pics of my nape. The growth I got this year in that area alone is astounding. I could barely twist back there before. Cramping my fingers trying to twist. And now I can pull it down and twist , put it on a roller, a flexi rod and all that. But I don't dare do anything but twist unless I want to lose all my progress.
> 
> I combed it out just now and the very bottom part right below my ears is the only part that can't go into pony tails when I section my hair. Before the whole section with the part starting above my ear was in bad shape. Anyway I say all that to say I'm happy with that progress alone for this year if I don't see any other changes. I just wanted to share my joy with you guys since no one IRL cares about my hair. Haha


Definitely start taking more pictures. It's not too late.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2016)

I was told not to straighten my hair...I don't know how I feel about that? SO said he likes my hair in its natural state and he likes my coily fro. Well I'm sick of that! Lol he said he doesn't want me to do anything to my hair that would cause me to have to cut it again... I was itching to straighten. Now I'm lost! lol I don't normally listen to any man when it comes to my hair..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I was told not to straighten my hair...I don't know how I feel about that? SO said he likes my hair in its natural state and he likes my coily fro. Well I'm sick of that! Lol he said he doesn't want me to do anything to my hair that would cause me to have to cut it again... I was itching to straighten. Now I'm lost! lol I don't normally listen to any man when it comes to my hair..



My SO said something similar. He didn't say I couldn't but when I spoke of straightening my hair he got this look on his face. 

You can try some curlformers. Or if you don't have to have it bone straight you can straighten on a very low setting. When I straightened mine in August, I straightened on 305 or 310 and it was straight enough. As long as you stay in the low 300s and use heat protectant you can make it work. 

I agree with my SO. I don't want to have to cut again and go through this slow grow out process.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2016)

Do I have enough hair for curlformers? I never tried those before. I might try the low setting temp and use my hot rollers for some extra curl.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Do I have enough hair for curlformers? I never tried those before. I might try the low setting temp and use my hot rollers for some extra curl.



Yes you have enough hair. I've been doing curlformers since early last year. I've posted pics of my sets.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I was told not to straighten my hair...I don't know how I feel about that? SO said he likes my hair in its natural state and he likes my coily fro. Well I'm sick of that! Lol he said he doesn't want me to do anything to my hair that would cause me to have to cut it again... I was itching to straighten. Now I'm lost! lol I don't normally listen to any man when it comes to my hair..





faithVA said:


> My SO said something similar. He didn't say I couldn't but when I spoke of straightening my hair he got this look on his face.
> 
> You can try some curlformers. Or if you don't have to have it bone straight you can straighten on a very low setting. When I straightened mine in August, I straightened on 305 or 310 and it was straight enough. As long as you stay in the low 300s and use heat protectant you can make it work.
> 
> I agree with my SO. I don't want to have to cut again and go through this slow grow out process.


I guess the guys know what they are talking about. Last year I was complaining about little growth and he was like you keep straightening and cutting it. Put the "hot tools" down and then you can put the scissors down. Even though he said it I had to settle on that decision myself. I don't listen to him.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 29, 2016)

I r


KammyGirl said:


> I guess the guys know what they are talking about. Last year I was complaining about little growth and he was like you keep straightening and cutting it. Put the "hot tools" down and then you can put the scissors down. Even though he said it I had to settle on that decision myself. I don't listen to him.


i really don't want to listen to him!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a feeling that my crown and the top back of my hair is going to grow faster than my nape. My nape should have been APL by now but it is just dragging along. But my crown is at my nape and growing. 

I guess the good thing about my crown growing so fast is I may be able to get my hair evened up in the back in the Spring and I won't have this shelf thing going on 

I'm looking forward to our December check in. 90 more days ladies. Let the count down begin.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow 90 days!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 29, 2016)

That 90 days is going to come so fast. I'm optimistic.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 30, 2016)

I think I've fallen off of my schedule a little bit. Life has gotten in the way a little bit and I'm always off by a day or 2 when it's time to cowash. That screws me up and then it's hard for me to remember if I washed and what I did. I have to pull my notebook out again to keep track. I stopped writing in it because I stopped experimenting with styles.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok so I'm blow drying my hair right now, and yeah... I'm hard headed and do what I wanna do! It's Opposite Day! 
So far I'm having a great session, but my kids keep acting up...
Hopefully I can be done soon! Here are some pics! My hair is shrinking up when I have to stop and get order around here.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok so I'm blow drying my hair right now, and yeah... I'm hard headed and do what I wanna do! It's Opposite Day!
> So far I'm having a great session, but my kids keep acting up...
> Hopefully I can be done soon! Here are some pics! My hair is shrinking up when I have to stop and get order around here.


What's your blow drying technique? The blowout is coming out fantastic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> What's your blow drying technique? The blowout is coming out fantastic.


Thank you girl! 
I'm using the comb attachment. I have the silver bird by conair.
The products I used are Elasta QP mango leave in cream and spray. For heat protectant, I used ORS grapeseed spray. 
Since I backed away from using products with protein, my hair doesn't feel dry and stiff. 

Oh and I make sure my hair is good and damp. None of that semi airdry stuff. My hair is too coily for that.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you girl!
> I'm using the comb attachment. I have the silver bird by conair.
> The products I used are Elasta QP mango leave in cream and spray. For heat protectant, I used ORS grapeseed spray.
> Since I backed away from using products with protein, my hair doesn't feel dry and stiff.
> ...


I have to remember to use a comb attachment in December.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok so I'm blow drying my hair right now, and yeah... I'm hard headed and do what I wanna do! It's Opposite Day!
> So far I'm having a great session, but my kids keep acting up...
> Hopefully I can be done soon! Here are some pics! My hair is shrinking up when I have to stop and get order around here.



Dang your hair grows fast!!! I feel like you just cut it. Wasn't it shaved at one point?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok so I'm blow drying my hair right now, and yeah... I'm hard headed and do what I wanna do! It's Opposite Day!
> So far I'm having a great session, but my kids keep acting up...
> Hopefully I can be done soon! Here are some pics! My hair is shrinking up when I have to stop and get order around here.


Your hair looks great. I love that shape.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Dang your hair grows fast!!! I feel like you just cut it. Wasn't it shaved at one point?



Yeah it does. Here is her hair in March https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/sl-2016-challenge.775515/page-10#post-22467151

Pisses me off but I still like you shortdub


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I have to remember to use a comb attachment in December.



You have been a consistent and great poster since the beginning. Thank you for keeping this challenge going.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2016)

pelohello said:


> Dang your hair grows fast!!! I feel like you just cut it. Wasn't it shaved at one point?


lol yeah I was rocking a fade! Thank you! It doesn't seem like it though. I'm just ready to get over this hump!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Yeah it does. Here is her hair in March https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/sl-2016-challenge.775515/page-10#post-22467151
> 
> Pisses me off but I still like you shortdub


 I like you too! You are  of the cool, calm, and sensible folks around here!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You have been a consistent and great poster since the beginning. Thank you for keeping this challenge going.


Aww thank you!! I like it in here with you ladies... even if I don't make SL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2016)

Glad I'm straightening my hair! I get to see my progress and trim. Yeah I will be sticking to this every 8 weeks.
Ok yeah so my hair is revert, due to somebody taking a hot steaming shower.. so I just put my bonnet on and will finish later. Still got a small crown section to go.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Glad I'm straightening my hair! I get to see my progress and trim. Yeah I will be sticking to this every 8 weeks.
> Ok yeah so my hair is revert, due to somebody taking a hot steaming shower.. so I just put my bonnet on and will finish later. Still got a small crown section to go.


I'm going to resist temptation and surprise myself in December. I'm hoping it is a pleasant surprise. I know I will need to take off 1/2" to 1" in December but hopefully it won't hurt too badly.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2016)

Guess I will be twisting my hair up. May rock a Twistout tomorrow. Didn't finish styling my hair, and it is reverting! That's ok though. No love lost.  Oh I can put it in a little ponytail! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm trying to think of a new easy style to wear my hair. I style twice a week because that's how often I cowash but taking an hour to style is getting old. 

I'm still going to practice getting my hair done in about 30-45 for the milestone thread but I need something easy that won't hinder growth, won't cause breakage and won't put stress on my edges or ends. Any ideas?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm trying to think of a new easy style to wear my hair. I style twice a week because that's how often I cowash but taking an hour to style is getting old.
> 
> I'm still going to practice getting my hair done in about 30-45 for the milestone thread but I need something easy that won't hinder growth, won't cause breakage and won't put stress on my edges or ends. Any ideas?



I feel you. I want the same thing. Any styles come to mind?

I thought a tuck and roll would work but I can't quite seem to get it right. 

How do you style your hair now?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I feel you. I want the same thing. Any styles come to mind?
> 
> I thought a tuck and roll would work but I can't quite seem to get it right.
> 
> How do you style your hair now?


Doing Bantu knot outs. I love this style and consider it my new signature style after I let go of my perm rod sets. But all this styling is for the birds. Lol I'm over it. I can't think of anything easy except bunning since I've got a little bit to bun. But that's a mistake I always make when my hair gets to this part. And that's only one of the ways I lose my crown, my nape and my edges. I've finally learned my lesson. 

How do you do a tuck and roll?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Doing Bantu knot outs. I love this style and consider it my new signature style after I let go of my perm rod sets. But all this styling is for the birds. Lol I'm over it. I can't think of anything easy except bunning since I've got a little bit to bun. But that's a mistake I always make when my hair gets to this part. And that's only one of the ways I lose my crown, my nape and my edges. I've finally learned my lesson.
> 
> How do you do a tuck and roll?


I don't know how to describe it. You take the hair and roll it and you pin it along the way. Somehow they tuck it in the back but I haven't figured it out. @DarkJoy used to wear it all the time. I should probably yt it but they make everything look so simple.

Are there any protective styles you can do to give yourself a break? wigs, crochet braids, twist extensions?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't know how to describe it. You take the hair and roll it and you pin it along the way. Somehow they tuck it in the back but I haven't figured it out. @DarkJoy used to wear it all the time. I should probably yt it but they make everything look so simple.
> 
> Are there any protective styles you can do to give yourself a break? wigs, crochet braids, twist extensions?


I don't do wigs. And haven't worn weaves or extensions in years and years. I have to come up with something though.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 2, 2016)

I just googled tuck and rolls. Beautiful! I'll never learn to do that. Does it have to be done on stretched hair?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I just googled tuck and rolls. Beautiful! I'll never learn to do that. Does it have to be done on stretched hair?



No your hair doesn't have to be stretched. I tried it on Monday with wet hair. 

You should at least give it a try. You never know. You might be great at it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm still tucking and rolling! High rolls, low rolls, rolls with twists, it never ends!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm trying to think of a new easy style to wear my hair. I style twice a week because that's how often I cowash but taking an hour to style is getting old.
> 
> I'm still going to practice getting my hair done in about 30-45 for the milestone thread but I need something easy that won't hinder growth, won't cause breakage and won't put stress on my edges or ends. Any ideas?


I don't know. Mine is in a wash n go. I will have to cowash daily to prevent knots.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 3, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm still tucking and rolling! High rolls, low rolls, rolls with twists, it never ends!


Pics please! If you can.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2016)

My twist didn't look like much but they held up better moisture wise than they usually do. Considering I only used gel it had good definition and was soft and hadn't dried out. I took them out to co washes tonight so I wore a twist out for a few hours. Now I'm back in flat twist.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My twist didn't look like much but they held up better moisture wise than they usually do. Considering I only used gel it had good definition and was soft and hadn't dried out. I took them out to co washes tonight so I wore a twist out for a few hours. Now I'm back in flat twist.
> 
> View attachment 375659


How long does it take you to do your twists?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> How long does it take you to do your twists?


Probably two hours. I made them bigger and they were ugly but I still had a lot of them


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's my flat twist style. I'm still styling towards the crown until my back grows out. I can feel a flat twist bun in my future  next year sometime. Maybe the summer.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here's my flat twist style. I'm still styling towards the crown until my back grows out. I can feel a flat twist bun in my future  next year sometime. Maybe the summer.
> 
> View attachment 375669


I like! So you style once a week?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I like! So you style once a week?


I style twice a week because I do a midweek wash since my hair tends to be dry. That's why I tend to do flat twist since they are easier and faster to install.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here's my flat twist style. I'm still styling towards the crown until my back grows out. I can feel a flat twist bun in my future  next year sometime. Maybe the summer.
> 
> View attachment 375669


I love this!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I love this!


Thank you. You ladies are too kind to me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. You ladies are too kind to me.


I wish I could do something like that! I'm ready to give up and grab some creamy crack, or a TMS kit and just continue to Heat style my hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I wish I could do something like that! I'm ready to give up and grab some creamy crack, or a TMS kit and just continue to Heat style my hair.


Stick it out woman! Your hair is growing at an amazing rate. I just looked at your blowout pics again and thinking about blow drying my hair today. I'm lazy though. I'll post pics if I do.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Stick it out woman! Your hair is growing at an amazing rate. I just looked at your blowout pics again and thinking about blow drying my hair today. I'm lazy though. I'll post pics if I do.


I can't wait to see! Thank you... I'm just not feeling my hair! I don't wanna wear twists. And all of those other hairstyle take too long, just to risk not turning out right. I need braids! I'm calling my friend today and seeing what she can do for me.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I wish I could do something like that! I'm ready to give up and grab some creamy crack, or a TMS kit and just continue to Heat style my hair.


Don't give up. It's just practice and being willing to go through the learning curve. 

Your hair is a decent length and grows fast. You have another 6 months and you will have plenty of styling choices.

Twist the front and bun the back. Or twist the back and permanent rod the front. Be patient.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 9, 2016)

So I blow dried only half my hair and got lazy and gave up. Mainly because I deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery and that definitely isn't something to use when using heat unless you want greasy, limp, sticky hair. But I didn't come empty handed. Here are some nape pics with my hair loaded with conditioner. This area legit had no hair back there in January.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I blow dried only half my hair and got lazy and gave up. Mainly because I deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery and that definitely isn't something to use when using heat unless you want greasy, limp, sticky hair. But I didn't come empty handed. Here are some nape pics with my hair loaded with conditioner. This area legit had no hair back there in January.


Such cute curls.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Such cute curls.


Thank you. Wish I had a good before picture. It was so dry, chewed up, with spots. So happy with the progress.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2016)

Dang it!  I can't see the pics!   I gotta close out!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2016)

Well ladies, I didn't see Faith's post and y'all just couldn't talk me off the ledge! I replapsed! lol I'm back to the creamy crack!  Went to Sally's, grabbed me a box, went home, based my scalp, put that stuff on and I got my hair bone straight! Yes! Oh the feeling of washing and combing straight hair gave me the fix I needed!   my family hasn't seen my hair yet! lol I got a scarf on. I haven't styled it yet. I'm gonna blow dry on cool and flat iron. I'm not showing any pics until the end of our challenge! Lol
But my hair and ends are in great condition! 
I don't need to run out and buy new products since I have stuff that works for both relaxed and natural. 
i don't plan to stretch long. That gets me in trouble. I'll be going to a stylist for touch ups. 8-10 weeks. Back to roller setting too!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Well ladies, I didn't see Faith's post and y'all just couldn't talk me off the ledge! I replapsed! lol I'm back to the creamy crack!  Went to Sally's, grabbed me a box, went home, based my scalp, put that stuff on and I got my hair bone straight! Yes! Oh the feeling of washing and combing straight hair gave me the fix I needed!   my family hasn't seen my hair yet! lol I got a scarf on. I haven't styled it yet. I'm gonna blow dry on cool and flat iron. I'm not showing any pics until the end of our challenge! Lol
> But my hair and ends are in great condition!
> I don't need to run out and buy new products since I have stuff that works for both relaxed and natural.
> i don't plan to stretch long. That gets me in trouble. I'll be going to a stylist for touch ups. 8-10 weeks. Back to roller setting too!


As long as your happy. That's all that matters.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Dang it!  I can't see the pics!   I gotta close out!


Something might be wing with the way they attached because I can't see them either unless I click on them. The thumb nail looks weird. I've tried to reattach and they keep doing the same thing. I'll try again.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Well ladies, I didn't see Faith's post and y'all just couldn't talk me off the ledge! I replapsed! lol I'm back to the creamy crack!  Went to Sally's, grabbed me a box, went home, based my scalp, put that stuff on and I got my hair bone straight! Yes! Oh the feeling of washing and combing straight hair gave me the fix I needed!   my family hasn't seen my hair yet! lol I got a scarf on. I haven't styled it yet. I'm gonna blow dry on cool and flat iron. I'm not showing any pics until the end of our challenge! Lol
> But my hair and ends are in great condition!
> I don't need to run out and buy new products since I have stuff that works for both relaxed and natural.
> i don't plan to stretch long. That gets me in trouble. I'll be going to a stylist for touch ups. 8-10 weeks. Back to roller setting too!


Omg!!! I want to see it! Lol I bet it looks great.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 10, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Well ladies, I didn't see Faith's post and y'all just couldn't talk me off the ledge! I replapsed! lol I'm back to the creamy crack!  Went to Sally's, grabbed me a box, went home, based my scalp, put that stuff on and I got my hair bone straight! Yes! Oh the feeling of washing and combing straight hair gave me the fix I needed!   my family hasn't seen my hair yet! lol I got a scarf on. I haven't styled it yet. I'm gonna blow dry on cool and flat iron. I'm not showing any pics until the end of our challenge! Lol
> But my hair and ends are in great condition!
> I don't need to run out and buy new products since I have stuff that works for both relaxed and natural.
> i don't plan to stretch long. That gets me in trouble. I'll be going to a stylist for touch ups. 8-10 weeks. Back to roller setting too!



I feel you.  In the past ten years I big chopped, was natural, and then relaxed in frustration.  And then went natural in frustration.  I think I'm finally ready to stick with natural in the for the long haul  because I have a better understanding of my hair plus access and money to get products that work for me.  If it wasn't for the fact that all my friends and family are natural, I would have succumbed.  I would be so embarrassed and dissapointed with myself if I suddenly relaxed.  Oh, and being able to bun helps!! Because it is an easy quick style.

But yeah, I bet your hair looks great!!!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 10, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I blow dried only half my hair and got lazy and gave up. Mainly because I deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery and that definitely isn't something to use when using heat unless you want greasy, limp, sticky hair. But I didn't come empty handed. Here are some nape pics with my hair loaded with conditioner. This area legit had no hair back there in January.



So now I deleted them and they won't attach at all. Lol I'll try again later.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks ladies! I decided to style it tomorrow. I  got IEP meetings tomorrow, so I wanna look on point! 
I feel good again! Not because I relaxed, but because I did what I need to do to feel good for me! who knows what I might do next! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2016)

I wish I could tell if my hair is growing and how long it is. But only two more months and I will have my final length check.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm dreading straightening my hair in December for length check. I don't want to do it myself anymore because it takes so long. Maybe I'm just at that point where I need to treat myself to a salon visit to give myself a break. That usually cures me of letting other people do my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm dreading straightening my hair in December for length check. I don't want to do it myself anymore because it takes so long. Maybe I'm just at that point where I need to treat myself to a salon visit to give myself a break. That usually cures me of letting other people do my hair.



If you don't want to straighten your hair don't. If it's just for a length check take a small section and straighten on low heat. That will be enough.

You don't even have to do that if you don't want. Blow dry a section or stretch some other way.

I say skip the salon unless you have a great person. I would hate for a length check to turn into a setback.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If you don't want to straighten your hair don't. If it's just for a length check take a small section and straighten on low heat. That will be enough.
> 
> You don't even have to do that if you don't want. Blow dry a section or stretch some other way.
> 
> I say skip the salon unless you have a great person. I would hate for a length check to turn into a setback.


I'm afraid I won't get a decent comparison pic if I don't straighten. The mood has to strike me to do it though.

You're right. I'm not going to the salon. Haven't found anyone trustworthy yet.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm afraid I won't get a decent comparison pic if I don't straighten. The mood has to strike me to do it though.
> 
> You're right. I'm not going to the salon. Haven't found anyone trustworthy yet.


I understand. Well do it only when the mood strikes whenever that is.  Just be patient and take your time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm afraid I won't get a decent comparison pic if I don't straighten. The mood has to strike me to do it though.
> 
> You're right. I'm not going to the salon. Haven't found anyone trustworthy yet.


You got time! I think you will be excited to straighten it by Dec.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I understand. Well do it only when the mood strikes whenever that is.  Just be patient and take your time.


I'm so hair lazy. I did my hair on Monday and haven't touched it since. Was supposed to cowash today


shortdub78 said:


> Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.


I hate you, you know that? 

It looks so pretty. I like the color too. How in the world is your hair damn near SL already?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.


Your hair looks great. I'm so mad at how fast your hair grows. It's not fair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I'm so hair lazy. I did my hair on Monday and haven't touched it since. Was supposed to cowash today
> 
> I hate you, you know that?
> 
> It looks so pretty. I like the color too. How in the world is your hair damn near SL already?


I say we throw her in a ditch.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

Please don't throw me away!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Please don't throw me away!


I'm not promising anything. I'm supposed to be happy for you but I just want to throw paint in your hair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm done


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

I hollered laughing! I will go in the closet now! I'll see y'all again in Dec!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I hollered laughing! I will go in the closet now! I'll see y'all again in Dec!


You must be fun to hang out with cuz you're crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You must be fun to hang out with cuz you're crazy.


I can be a real hoot! Lol we would have fun!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 14, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.



I love it, sis!! Love the color and everything!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 14, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I love it, sis!! Love the color and everything!!


Thank you boo!


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 15, 2016)

I just did a protein treatment with the Mizani kerafuse.  I think it worked really well.  My hair felt strong and less tangled.  But not soft.  I'll do another treatment in two weeks, and maybe after that, every three weeks.


----------



## YesToHair! (Oct 16, 2016)

Will there be a 2017 SL challenge Ms @faithVA ?...would love to join then...


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 16, 2016)

@shortdub78, beautiful hair lady! Are you changing your reggie now that you're relaxed?  What's the secret to your growth? 

@faithVA , your flat twist style was cute!  How do you get the parts straight?  I cannot flat twist my own hair...many failed attempts.

I'm trucking along...I do not foresee straightening in my future.  My hair won't hold a curl at all.  My stylist did a cute big braid pinup with some soft spirals as a bang.  Those few curls fell about 6 hours later. I went home and set it on perm rods...took them out the next morning and it only lasted about 1.5 hours before falling.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2016)

YesToHair! said:


> Will there be a 2017 SL challenge Ms @faithVA ?...would love to join then...


I hope there will be but I'm not planning on hosting it.  I'm hoping to be SL by December or really close. New threads usually start between November and December so keep an eye out for it.

Anyone willing to host 2017?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @shortdub78, beautiful hair lady! Are you changing your reggie now that you're relaxed?  What's the secret to your growth?
> 
> @faithVA , your flat twist style was cute!  How do you get the parts straight?  I cannot flat twist my own hair...many failed attempts.
> 
> I'm trucking along...I do not foresee straightening in my future.  My hair won't hold a curl at all.  My stylist did a cute big braid pinup with some soft spirals as a bang.  Those few curls fell about 6 hours later. I went home and set it on perm rods...took them out the next morning and it only lasted about 1.5 hours before falling.


Thank you. I use my thumb and middle finger for guides and run my parting tool from one finger to the other without lifting the parting tool. If you don't lift your parting tool and don't stop midway you are more likely to have straight parts.

I've been doing it for a while so it's just practice. As I tell most people just flat twist a small section and practice with just one twist whenever your hair is down.

Usually when I take my hair out to wash I will practice a cornrow, a twist and tuck, and a few other styles. Overtime I will get them. 

As far as your curls you need something to hold them. Did you use a setting foam or lotion or a gel before your perm rods? Even just a little will help. If you have oil in your hair it can cause your curls to drop faster.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2016)

@gvin89 
Thank you!
I plan to wash 2x a week
I may cowash one day, then the next time, shampoo.
I do plan on using heat, so I will blow dry and flat iron. I will wrap to maintain.
No product change.
Oh and I think the key is washing frequently. Keeping my scalp clean, the massaging during the process, and the hydration of the water help. 
I see I have cut a lot of my hair. I would probably be closer to my goal.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.



Your hair looks great!!

Question, I see you have color in your hair, did you wait to grow out the color abit before relaxing? Do you plan on keeping the color?


----------



## YesToHair! (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank u, holding thumbs for you to reach SL year-end.



faithVA said:


> I hope there will be but I'm not planning on hosting it.  I'm hoping to be SL by December or really close. New threads usually start between November and December so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Anyone willing to host 2017?


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 16, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Here is my official update. I made it past Sl this year. The first picture was taken on 2/10/2016 the last picture was taken on 7/15/16. Moving inch by inch to APL!


Congrats on making SL. Are you relaxed?


----------



## Sanity (Oct 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Congrats on making SL. Are you relaxed?


I am relaxed!, The first pic was after I relaxed from being natural for 2 yrs. I retain length better as relaxed. Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Here is my official update. I made it past Sl this year. The first picture was taken on 2/10/2016 the last picture was taken on 7/15/16. Moving inch by inch to APL!


Congratulations! It would be great to reach both SL and APL in one year. You are going to be very close.


----------



## Sanity (Oct 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations! It would be great to reach both SL and APL in one year. You are going to be very close.


Thank you! I will find out around Christmas! fingers crossed!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2016)

This is how I wore my hair the end of last week.

 
I washed tonight. I tried something different but it made more sense in my mind the on my head


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> This is how I wore my hair the end of last week.
> 
> View attachment 376669
> I washed tonight. I tried something different but it made more sense in my mind the on my head


This style is so nice! This is a great go to style!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2016)

I plan on washing my hair today. Blow dry it, flat iron, then keep it moving. I will wash again Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> This style is so nice! This is a great go to style!


Thank you. I rarely do it the same way twice. I'm hoping as it gets longer that will be easier to do since it will probably be in a flat twist bun. I also get lazy and will throw a barrette on versus trying to pin it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 20, 2016)

I've decided to stay away from heat. December will be my last flat iron and then I'm going to see if I can go a full 6 months without it. Now I'll definitely have to figure out new styles for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

Wash day was painful. My back was killing me. Every twist was misery. I really need to stretch more.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm tired of flat twist. Next weekend I. Doing a curl formers set for an event. I'm looking forward to it. I probably just need a two week break. I use to wear two strands for 2 weeks. I wonder if I can. Do that now. I haven't done that in years.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 25, 2016)

I feel you on that @faithVA . I'm always looking for a new style.  Thankfully, my stylist loves trying new styles on me. The latest style is 2 inverted cornrows braided diagonally with spirals in a side bang.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Wash day was painful. My back was killing me. Every twist was misery. I really need to stretch more.


Were you on your feet long?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I've decided to stay away from heat. December will be my last flat iron and then I'm going to see if I can go a full 6 months without it. Now I'll definitely have to figure out new styles for my hair.


Can you get it braided up for the time period?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2016)

Giving myself an oil treatment now. will wash and DC. Not sure how I will style. I got a lot of work to finish up today. I may roller set. If I do, it will be curly and I will wear a headband.

Oh I plan on getting some new scissors too. I don't need a trim, but I will be trimming my daughter's hair soon.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Were you on your feet long?


Yes way too long. I was trying to cut splits out of my hair while doing a mud wash. I've done it before but my back has never hurt like that. I just need to stretch more. I know better.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 26, 2016)

Not motivated to do anything to my hair....


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 26, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Can you get it braided up for the time period?


I'd like to leave it out because I want to wash often and detangle. Seeing how my nape grew in and all the curls back there will keep me on track for a little while. I just know I will get bored doing the bantu knots. Experimenting again should be fun though.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 26, 2016)

Heyyyy Ladies!!! I can't believe October is almost a wrap...I need to up my everything to feel comfortable about a December reveal!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Heyyyy Ladies!!! I can't believe October is almost a wrap...I need to up my everything to feel comfortable about a December reveal!!


I'm pretty sure you will be fine. Your last update looked good.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2016)

I keep pulling my nape to see if it is any closer to APL  It looks like it is in the exact same spot it was last year. 

I'm hoping I have a surprise when I straighten in December. When my hair is wet I can at least get the back in a ponytail. that's some type of progress. 

But my nape isn't really growing a whole lot. I can pull my hair down and see length but when I try to pull it up towards my crown my nape doesn't reach. Not sure what to do with the nape to stop the struggle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Not motivated to do anything to my hair....


Me too! I have been so busy! I have been washing and conditioning, but no styling. I will wash/ condition again today and style.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Finally styled my hair. It looks nice! I may put some flexi rods in it tonight, if I don't wanna sleep pretty. I forgot to get one of those hair wrap things that keeps wraps in place. I got my hot rollers, so I may use those tomorrow for date night. I know I said I would wait to show you ladies a pic, but I'll sneak it in here, so you can see my length. I have cut enough and my ends look good, so I just need to maintain them until my next touch up in Dec.


Beautiful healthy hair and color!


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Me too! I have been so busy! I have been washing and conditioning, but no styling. I will wash/ condition again today and style.


I went to the salon yesterday and got a flat twist updo.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I went to the salon yesterday and got a flat twist updo.


Ooh can we see?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

Colored my hair yesterday. Now I'm sitting under the dryer with my curlformers in. Another hour to go.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's my curlformers set. It looks fuller than it did in the spring but no hang time yet.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 30, 2016)

It looks great Ms. @faithVA !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Beautiful healthy hair and color!


Where have you been?!?! Thanks! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2016)

Your hair looks good! 


faithVA said:


> Here's my curlformers set. It looks fuller than it did in the spring but no hang time yet.
> 
> View attachment 377835 View attachment 377837 View attachment 377839


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Where have you been?!?! Thanks! Lol



Girl I just had to sit still and figure this stuff on my head out. I lurked and posted here and there but I just didn't have much to talk about...I have been spinning my wheels with my hair going nowhere fast.  

I finally know the properties of my hair and I know what's causing the issues with my hair so I finally feel like I can get some real progress. 

How are you, I see you're relaxed again. How's the baby...big kid?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 30, 2016)

@faithVA I love it!  What products and CF do you use?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

victory777 said:


> It looks great Ms. @faithVA !!


Thank you Victory


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I just had to sit still and figure this stuff on my head out. I lurked and posted here and there but I just didn't have much to talk about...I have been spinning my wheels with my hair going nowhere fast.
> 
> I finally know the properties of my hair and I know what's causing the issues with my hair so I finally feel like I can get some real progress.
> 
> How are you, I see you're relaxed again. How's the baby...big kid?


I'm glad you figured it out. Hang out in here with us until the end of the year.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 30, 2016)

@faithVA Beautiful! I keep meaning to buy curlformers. Yours came out so smooth and shiny.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA I love it!  What products and CF do you use?



Thank you

I'm a little all of the place right now as far as products since this is my first set this fall. I'm also trying to use things up.

But anyway. Shampooed with Creme of Nature. Dcd with Teraveda Organix. Used diluted Creme of Nature leave in. 

To set I used Nubian Heritage Foam Wrap and Ion Humidity Serum with the long and wide curlformers.

Most of this I'm trying out for the first time. I usually do my curlformers sets with just water.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA Beautiful! I keep meaning to buy curlformers. Yours came out so smooth and shiny.


Thank you. Yeah curlformers work well for me. They stretch my hair really well. The only part I hate is trying to get them under my bonnet to dry.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks good!


Thanks shortdub


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 30, 2016)

No curlformers but thanks to @faithVA think I'll do a flexi rod set to get some stretch.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> No curlformers but thanks to @faithVA think I'll do a flexi rod set to get some stretch.


Can't wait to see it.

I haven't learned to stretch my hair with flexi rods. Maybe when my hair is longer. I used them after my curlformers to hold my set since I can sleep in them. I cannot sleep in curlformers. The ladies who can are amazing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Girl I just had to sit still and figure this stuff on my head out. I lurked and posted here and there but I just didn't have much to talk about...I have been spinning my wheels with my hair going nowhere fast.
> 
> I finally know the properties of my hair and I know what's causing the issues with my hair so I finally feel like I can get some real progress.
> 
> How are you, I see you're relaxed again. How's the baby...big kid?


I totally understand! I need to get quiet and still too! Yes I relaxed again and it feels good to not have to treat my hair like fine China! Lol 
The baby is 3 years old now! He is a piece of work and he is my little buddy! He is extremely attached to me! Lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 30, 2016)

Wasn't paying attention, made my sections too small and ran out of flexi rods. Lol had to bantu knot the back section. That's ok though because I really wanted the front stretched. Under the dryer I go.


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 30, 2016)

Didn't come out the way I wanted and my scalp is sore. I installed the flexis too tight.

Eta: been having trouble uploading pics. Doesn't give me the option to post in the thread only attach and sometimes some people can't see them.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2016)

My hair held up ok but I didn't feel like fooling with it so it's back in flat twist.

I didn't have a comb at SOs  house so I had to use a pen to make my parts.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Didn't come out the way I wanted and my scalp is sore. I installed the flexis too tight.
> 
> Eta: been having trouble uploading pics. Doesn't give me the option to post in the thread only attach and sometimes some people can't see them.


How did you end up wearing it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I totally understand! I need to get quiet and still too! Yes I relaxed again and it feels good to not have to treat my hair like fine China! Lol
> The baby is 3 years old now! He is a piece of work and he is my little buddy! He is extremely attached to me! Lol



I can't believe it's been 3 years already, wow!!  I'm sure you made the right decision for you...I can only imagine how FREE you must feel, lol.  I did my daughter's hair yesterday and it took extra long for no reason at all.  I was tired, pained and pissed because the shampoo I used didn't clean her hair well so I felt like her scalp is still dirty and like I was putting product on dirty hair.  
now I have to do it again next weekend to cleanse what didn't get cleaned yesterday, smh.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm a little all of the place right now as far as products since this is my first set this fall. I'm also trying to use things up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!  I do my daughter's CF sets with just leavein, I prefer wrap foam as well but it doesn't have much slip so it takes to long to set


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I do my daughter's CF sets with just leavein, I prefer wrap foam as well but it doesn't have much slip so it takes to long to set


I haven't noticed that it makes a difference. I get the same set whether I use just water, leave in, foam, etc.

I usually don't need much slip as long as my hair is wet and I keep it in separate sections.

I plan to try a few things this fall to see if it matters. If not I will save my money.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 31, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't believe it's been 3 years already, wow!!  I'm sure you made the right decision for you...I can only imagine how FREE you must feel, lol.  I did my daughter's hair yesterday and it took extra long for no reason at all.  I was tired, pained and pissed because the shampoo I used didn't clean her hair well so I felt like her scalp is still dirty and like I was putting product on dirty hair.
> now I have to do it again next weekend to cleanse what didn't get cleaned yesterday, smh.


I washed my daughter's hair Saturday and it was a job! I had to trim a lot too! I gotta wash and flat iron again for pictures!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2016)

I took down my flat twist and moisturized with the TGIN Daily Moisturizer. I think I'm going to like this product. I followed it with some type of gel I found at Kroger :shrug:  I used my regular parting tool tonight instead of a pen and my parts are definitely straighter. I also took my time and did my twist right.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I washed my daughter's hair Saturday and it was a job! I had to trim a lot too! I gotta wash and flat iron again for pictures!



Yep!  prepoo detangle, cleanse, protein treatment, DC, detangle, Curlformers to stretch hair, sit unset dryer, twist and cut ends.  Ever since I've gone back nagural l I have neglected her hair so her hair is thinned with splits several inches up the strand.  I have to do better!

Have fun doing it all over again for her pictures!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 1, 2016)

Is there any updates on a 2017 SL challenge? Now that I know what was causing damage/breakage and I kmow how to take care of my hair, I can finally focus on length retention.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is there any updates on a 2017 SL challenge? Now that I know what was causing damage/breakage and I kmow how to take care of my hair, I can finally focus on length retention.


Someone is needed to host the 2017 challenge.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Someone is needed to host the 2017 challenge.


Oh, I see.  Hopefully someone will be wiling to take on the task.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 2, 2016)

Blow drying my hair now this morning. I'm going to curl it today. I will try to maintain with pin curls until next wash day.  Gave myself a protein treatment with the aphogee 2 min. I won't need another one until the end of the month, or next month.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here's my curlformers set. It looks fuller than it did in the spring but no hang time yet.
> 
> View attachment 377835 View attachment 377837 View attachment 377839



Soooo Pretty!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Soooo Pretty!!!


Aw thank you. You are too kind


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey yall!  I finally recovered from homecoming and the untimely news on my uncle's tragic demise...pray for my family.

I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I'll update the post with it once I get home.

Now that the weather is getting colder, I know I have to up my moisture game. Hard to find time to do my hair like I should.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Hey yall!  I finally recovered from homecoming and the untimely news on my uncle's tragic demise...pray for my family.
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I'll update the post with it once I get home.
> 
> Now that the weather is getting colder, I know I have to up my moisture game. Hard to find time to do my hair like I should.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you @faithVA


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2016)

@gvin89 
My condolences to you and your family. I can't see your pics. 
@KammyGirl 
I can't see your pics either. 
It might be my phone.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 4, 2016)

If no one else wants to, I will host the shoulder length 2017 thread.  Right now I am somewhere between shoulder and neck length.  BY the end of 2017 I will probably be between full shoulder and APL length.  I just need the shortest layers of my hair to actually reach my shoulders.

Whatever I've been doing, my hair has improved significantly since last year.  I straightened my hair yesterday and it was amazing because I could see that despite everything, it had grown quite a bit.  My ends are also doing a lot better.  Last year, when I tried to flat iron it was like the ends had turned into a dreaded mat.  Today, my ends aren't perfect, but I can get them to be smooth, etc.  I've had some epiphanies about how to handle my hair and I am quite excited to see where I'll end up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> How did you end up wearing it.



I ended up bantu knotting after I took them out. Lol



shortdub78 said:


> I can't see your pics.
> @KammyGirl
> I can't see your pics either.
> It might be my phone.



Yeah posting pics has become a pain for me. I'll have to see what's going on.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 4, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Hey yall!  I finally recovered from homecoming and the untimely news on my uncle's tragic demise...pray for my family.
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I'll update the post with it once I get home.
> 
> Now that the weather is getting colder, I know I have to up my moisture game. Hard to find time to do my hair like I should.


My condolences on the loss of you loved one


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi. I'm back


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> My condolences on the loss of you loved one


Thanks so much...


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @gvin89
> My condolences to you and your family. I can't see your pics.
> @KammyGirl
> I can't see your pics either.
> It might be my phone.


Thanks lady....I'll see if I can post the pics from my laptop.  I can't figure out how to do it from my phone.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

Anybody ever tried bantu knots on unstretched hair?


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 6, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Anybody ever tried bantu knots on unstretched hair?


That's the only way I do mine. Straight out the shower sometimes soaking wet, sometimes my hair has dried a little. It doesn't last that long on stretched hair for me.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> That's the only way I do mind. Straight out the shower sometimes soaking wet, sometimes my hair has dried a little. It doesn't last that long on stretched hair for me.


 @KammyGirl , do you use gel or something?  Just let it dry overnight?  I'm going to try tonight!  Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Hi. I'm back



Welcome back. How are things going for you?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Anybody ever tried bantu knots on unstretched hair?


Yes, but it's a fail for me. I have too much shrinkage on too short hair for it to look like anything. I also have to do a million on them


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @KammyGirl , do you use gel or something?  Just let it dry overnight?  I'm going to try tonight!  Thank you!


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 6, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @KammyGirl , do you use gel or something?  Just let it dry overnight?  I'm going to try tonight!  Thank you!


I've tried different combos depending on how long I want it to last. Eco styler lets the style stay the whole week but I get flakes. Aloe vera gel lasts about 4 days. Less hold and softer hair. Taliah wajiid with a serum yields soft hair that gets bigger over the course of a week. It can last until the end but I usually do a midweek cowash.

I almost always air dry over night. If you do medium sized knots your hair should be dry in the am. If they are too big might still be damp.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm going to try washing my hair every other week versus every week since I'm back to coloring. Last  night I spritzed it and used the Teraveda Organix twist and curl creme and retwisted my flat twist.

I have an interview on Thursday. I thought about washing it on Wednesday, but I think I'm going to try to just curl the front. I think I will put in perm rods on Tuesday night to see how they hold up for Wednesday. If that works I will just repeat for Thursday and then wash on the weekend. I'm afraid if I wash on Wednesday, my color my wash out and I don't want my sides gray when I go to the interview. I'm also feeling sort of lazy.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 6, 2016)

Right now i have bantu knots in that i did yesterday. I didn't go anywhere so I've kept the knots in all day. They are going to be extra tight and I'm going to have to pick them out quite a bit. I just know it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 6, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> Hi. I'm back


Welcome back!


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome back. How are things going for you?


Ha thanks..my hair is growing but not out of the twa stage yet...it's gonna be a long time to reach my goal length but I'm having fun with my natural hair. I wanted to post a picture but I just braided a day ago and don't want to undo it now... I'm waiting for the next challenge..my hair is barely 2.5 inches now..


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2016)

The new growth is real! I'm already 4 weeks post ladies! Wow! Washed and conditioned my hair. Letting it air dry a bit before I blow dry. I'm gonna flat iron it and just wrap it up. i will probably wash again Thursday. I'm just a sucker for a good shampoo and dc! It's now where I will have to wash and detangle in sections.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 7, 2016)

I can't wait to see how my hair looks at 18 months...I'm only 7 months post though and I'm growing a big curly afro now


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2016)

Got this spray by Cantu for split ends. I got it on sale at Walgreens. I also got NTM leave-in. I put a little in my hair after flat ironing it. I like this combo! Hair looks nice today.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 8, 2016)

So I spent all last night watching hair straightening videos. Every time I do this I get the urge to straighten. I watched this video last night and now I have the straightening fever. I feel like I need to buy a new blow dryer though because I can't find a comb attachment for my chi air classic anywhere.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I spent all last night watching hair straightening videos. Every time I do this I get the urge to straighten. I watched this video last night and now I have the straightening fever. I feel like I need to buy a new blow dryer though because I can't find a comb attachment for my chi air classic anywhere.


I just heart her! I love her vids. I have the blow dryer she uses and that sucker can get hot! I don't put it on the highest setting though. I use the comb attachment to dry my hair, Natural and relaxed.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 8, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I just heart her! I love her vids. I have the blow dryer she uses and that sucker can get hot! I don't put it on the highest setting though. I use the comb attachment to dry my hair, Natural and relaxed.


Now I feel like I have to go and get this blow dryer. LOL


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Now I feel like I have to go and get this blow dryer. LOL


Yes you do!  Lol but I must warn you, that comb can only take so much heat. So I use the medium heat setting, or switch up. The comb isn't damaging either.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 10, 2016)

I'll  straighten with the next few weeks and trim and then the SL challenge will be over. I stayed exactly the same the entire year even though the overall health of my hair has done a turn around. I know my hair grew because I can bun now and my styles look bigger but straight hair looks exactly the same! Neck length. Smh This hair thing is frustrating sometimes.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 11, 2016)

I never blow dryed my natural hair..I always air dry. Is it ok if I start blow drying it once a week? Would it cause heat damage?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2016)

jennifer30 said:


> I never blow dryed my natural hair..I always air dry. Is it ok if I start blow drying it once a week? Would it cause heat damage?


Use the low or cool setting. You should be ok. Use a heat protectant.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2016)

I went on an interview Thursday and my hair was just raggedy. I had intended on wearing curls in the front but Wednesday night I didn't feel like being bothered. I tried to do some big flat twist in the front that pinnacle them up but it just looked raggedy  I gave up and decided if they were going to hire me they have to accept my hair the way it is because it stays in flat twist.  And some times they look good and sometimes not.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2016)

I finally washed tonight. It's been a long time since I've washed every two weeks. I kinda like it  but I can really tell my hair needs a wash around day 10.

I'm doing now and will just twist it up quickly and do 8t in the morning.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I went on an interview Thursday and my hair was just raggedy. I had intended on wearing curls in the front but Wednesday night I didn't feel like being bothered. I tried to do some big flat twist in the front that pinnacle them up but it just looked raggedy  I gave up and decided if they were going to hire me they have to accept my hair the way it is because it stays in flat twist.  And some times they look good and sometimes not.


 Hope the interview went well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Hope the interview went well.


I will know on Monday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2016)

Washed my hair and now air drying a bit before I blow dry.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 12, 2016)

I straightened today and trimmed and it came out fantastic! I only trimmed a very little and my hair looks good. I went back over it to give it a curl but I actually liked it better before. Wrapped it and put my silk wrap up on. I'm gonna be cuuute for date night tonight.  And even though my hair still shows neck length in the back you can clearly see the growth in the front. My bangs are longer and my hair completely cover my ears in the front. Weird.

 Why can't I upload pics? It says the pic is there but when I click there's nothing.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 16, 2016)

I can put my hair in a ponytail almost but there is still some short pieces that need to grow so it can be even....and look like something


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I straightened today and trimmed and it came out fantastic! I only trimmed a very little and my hair looks good. I went back over it to give it a curl but I actually liked it better before. Wrapped it and put my silk wrap up on. I'm gonna be cuuute for date night tonight.  And even though my hair still shows neck length in the back you can clearly see the growth in the front. My bangs are longer and my hair completely cover my ears in the front. Weird.
> 
> Why can't I upload pics? It says the pic is there but when I click there's nothing.


I bet it looks really nice and congrats on your progress!  I hate my bangs right now...I trimmed them to death! They probably won't look decent to me until Feb/march.


----------



## ITS.CHRISSI (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey ladies!!!!

My hair is doing ok even though I still have not posted a picture and I have been creeping! some of my coils stretch to collar bone. I def wont be shoulder length until next year so I will be in the challenge again.
I have been sticking to wash and go's every 3-4 days. It works for my coils they pop and stay moisturized. I style damp with eco styler and eden body works coconut moisturizer.
For elongated wash and go's I wash at night and style my dry hair in the morning with the same products and it is fab.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2016)

I think the only way I'm gonna make it pass 8 weeks post is getting an electric hot comb. My new growth in certain areas are extremely thick! I just sectioned my hair and will be washing today. I didn't flat iron, or blow dry last wash day, so I will do it today.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I think the only way I'm gonna make it pass 8 weeks post is getting an electric hot comb. My new growth in certain areas are extremely thick! I just sectioned my hair and will be washing today. I didn't flat iron, or blow dry last wash day, so I will do it today.


I know you're relaxed now but curious how often are you using heat? I think I want to try straightening again regularly. This time maybe once a month so I can see progress but I'm not sure.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I know you're relaxed now but curious how often are you using heat? I think I want to try straightening again regularly. This time maybe once a month so I can see progress but I'm not sure.


Once a week. I think natural hair can handle it. You just can't flat iron again until wash day. My hair reverted too quickly, so I went back to the creamy crack. Plus I like to wash twice a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2016)

I washed, blow dried, hot combed my roots, then curled my hair. Had a very good wash day! My hair looks nice. I feel like a proper lady again! lol I need some satin rollers. If I can maintain this, then stretching until Jan won't be too difficult.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2016)

I will wash tomorrow.  I took out my flat twist last night. This morning I moisturized and removed the shed hairs and put it in two flat twist. Finally getting to the stage my flat twist are getting juicy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm having to sleep pretty, since I have no rollers! I may still run out.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 20, 2016)

Installing crochet braids.  I'm pleased.  I think these are going to turn out really nice and natural looking.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2016)

I finally got some rollers! lol I had to sleep pretty and my baby slept with me too! That was rough!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I finally got some rollers! lol I had to sleep pretty and my baby slept with me too! That was rough!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

I bought the generic version of Nexxus Humectrus  I think that is what it is.  I had a $3.50 off $10 at Sally's so figured I would give it a try. I need a conditioner to mix with my color since I was all out.

I did a mudwash first. My curls were looking so nice. I wonder why erplexed. Then I mixed the generic Nexxus conditioner with the ION color and let that sit on my hair for 45 minutes. Next time I'm going to try heat to see if it holds better. I'm skeptical but it's worth a try. I rinsed and spritzed in my leave-in. I installed curlformers. Was able to do it in 45 minutes. Now I'm sitting under the dryer for about an hour. I will let my hair cool for about 15 minutes and then take out the curlformers. I'm pretty sure my ends need trimming but not sure when I will do that.

I'm going to use the TGIN twist and define cream and put my hair on flexi rods for the night. It doesn't have glycerin in it so I'm hoping it will give me hold without the poof.

I want to flat iron and dust but just not sure when I'm going to do that.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

After separating my curls, I n0w know I need a trim and it can't wait. I will flat iron and trim the 1st weekend in December. I may use that for my ending picture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> After separating my curls, I n0w know I need a trim and it can't wait. I will flat iron and trim the 1st weekend in December. I may use that for my ending picture.


You are so patient! I can't wait to see your pics! Are you going to do a silk press, or just enough to trim and length check?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2016)

I rolled my hair and pin curled my bangs. I'm gonna try this method for awhile. hopefully this will get me though stretching.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You are so patient! I can't wait to see your pics! Are you going to do a silk press, or just enough to trim and length check?



Why do you say I'm patient  I certainly don't feel patient. I am so over SL and ready to get to APL already.

I'm not sure my pictures are going to be exciting. I remember my last flat iron and it was just OK. I'm looking forward to just moving onto 2017 

I'm doing just enough to trim and length check. I keep my flat iron at 300 so I don't think I could silk press at that. I really don't even know how to silk press. I think I saw a video but can't remember how they did it.

If I was going to be a straight haired natural I would love to have someone else flat iron my hair. But I think my hair burns easily so I can't risk it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's the results of my set. I'm maintaining it with flexi rods and hoping it's wearable tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Why do you say I'm patient  I certainly don't feel patient. I am so over SL and ready to get to APL already.
> 
> I'm not sure my pictures are going to be exciting. I remember my last flat iron and it was just OK. I'm looking forward to just moving onto 2017
> 
> ...


You are so patient since you can wait it out until next week to flat iron and trim! I would have started cutting right then and there! As the kids say, I have no chill! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You are so patient since you can wait it out until next week to flat iron and trim! I would have started cutting right then and there! As the kids say, I have no chill! Lol


Oh ok. If it had been Friday or Saturday I would have. But it would take me 3 hours to flat iron, trim and roll it up. I didn't want to be up that late since I'm trying to work 2 ten hours shifts so I can be off Wednesday. And since I just colored my hair I will have 5o wait so it doesn't fade too fast.

Not really patient. I was just counting the cost.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

Here's my hair after the flexi rods. Today 8s just a test run to see if it holds all day to know whether I'm wearing curls to the Xmas party.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Oh ok. If it had been Friday or Saturday I would have. But it would take me 3 hours to flat iron, trim and roll it up. I didn't want to be up that late since I'm trying to work 2 ten hours shifts so I can be off Wednesday. And since I just colored my hair I will have 5o wait so it doesn't fade too fast.
> 
> Not really patient. I was just counting the cost.


That makes sense! Your hair turned out nice this morning. I used the rollers and didn't get a super tight curl, no dents, and my ends were smooth.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> That makes sense! Your hair turned out nice this morning. I used the rollers and didn't get a super tight curl, no dents, and my ends were smooth.


I have satin rollers but my hair is always too tight.  May easily it gets longer I can put more hair on the roller so it's not so tight. But I really like the flexi rods so I will be buying more of them in bigger sizes next time I get a Sally's coupon.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You are so patient since you can wait it out until next week to flat iron and trim! I would have started cutting right then and there! As the kids say, I have no chill! Lol



I didn't straighten but I did trim my ends. I took off between 1/4 inch to 3/4 inch. It's better to do it now before I straighten. Right now I don't know how long my hair is so I won't miss it. If I straightened first, I would notice the amount I cut off. 

I put in flat twist to see if I can wear a flat twist out tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

My flat twist out turned out nicely. I just need to add a holding product to reduce the poof. As it gets longer, I think I won't really have to separate much. APL should give me a nice style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2016)

^^^it turned out lovely!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^it turned out lovely!


Thank you. It's big and froey now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks really nice @faithVA 

I was thinking about the 2017 SL challenge. I don't think I post enough to host. Any takers? I'm determined for 2017!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

^^ Thanks


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2016)

^^ Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm still playing with my flat twist out. Last night I used Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee and Karen's Body Beautiful Pomade and put in 9 flat twist with blue perm rods on the end The left side and the back turned out nicely. The right side was wavy but not real hold. I realized I needed to make my flat twist smaller on that side.

Today I used the Creme Brulee again but without the pomade. I put in 12 flat twist instead of 9. The Creme Brulee doesn't have glycerin so I'm hoping it gives me better hold.

I need to go through all of my products to see what has glycerin and what doesn't. Glycerin is in too many things. I looked at my Nubian Heritage Foam Wrap and that has glyerin. No wonder my curlformer set poofed 

This is giving me a good idea of what my hair will look like in the future. When I set wet I have a lot of definition but when I set on stretched hair, my hair has more soft waves than anything.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2016)

Styling is getting better, now just need some length


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 27, 2016)

Blow dried my hair tonight with a comb attachment. The difference in results from the concentrator nozzle is crazy. And I really love how much progress I've made this year. No closer to SL to me but my hair is much thicker and looks more even since my nape and crown grew in.

Overall I'm happy with the progress. I focused a lot on getting my hair healthier this year hoping length would come. And I know it will but my hair needed to go through some changes first. It had to get the moisture/protein balance back in check for one. After I got that in order my hair told me it didn't need shampoo every week. With that came a more detailed regimen with styles that my hair could maintain longer than 2 days. After that my sparse spots filled in quickly.

Somehow my hair is easier to manage. I don't know if it really is or me knowing what my hair likes/needs makes it easier. It was really fun seeing the changes especially since sometimes you think there's no progress at all and you start to get discouraged.

Anyway, think this might be my last update since I'm not straightening again. I am still having a hard time uploading pics so that's disappointing. If I get it together I'm post again. Otherwise I'll just poke my head in to see everyone else's last updates.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Styling is getting better, now just need some length
> 
> 
> View attachment 380129


This was the flat twist with perm rods? It looks really soft. I've been thinking of trying some more items from Karen's body beautiful. Just don't know what to pick yet.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> This was the flat twist with perm rods? It looks really soft. I've been thinking of trying some more items from Karen's body beautiful. Just don't know what to pick yet.


Yes this is the flat twist with perm rods. It is fairly soft. Not sure if it's 5he products or something else. By this point I have a lot of products in my hair due to trial and error.

I can't really recommend the products. I got them on  clearance but I wouldn't purchase them full price. I only used the grease on my ends and to seal. I'm trying out the Alikay Creme Brulee which is what I used to twist with.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been sick, so I haven't done much to my hair. I washed it Saturday and didn't rinse out the conditioner! Lol no protein in it, so I'm good. Im feeling a little better today, but I need to save my energy for my daughter's hair this evening.
I will cowash my hair tomorrow and style. Got my rollers, so my style can last in between washing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I've been sick, so I haven't done much to my hair. I washed it Saturday and didn't rinse out the conditioner! Lol no protein in it, so I'm good. Im feeling a little better today, but I need to save my energy for my daughter's hair this evening.
> I will cowash my hair tomorrow and style. Got my rollers, so my style can last in between washing.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2016)

I may stretch my relaxer 4 months totally if I use a TMS kit, or see how blow drying straightens my hair. Just gotta make sure I wash and detangle in sections. I'm seven weeks post, so I have 9 more to go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thank you so much! Friday I stayed in bed all day. I believe I had a fever too. I kept going in and out of it, and I would start to sweat and my head would feel better for an hour, or so. Then it would start back up again with feeling hot, faint, and having a headache. My throat glands were swollen too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2016)

I change my mind I'm gonna go 5 more weeks, so I can go to the salon for my birthday in April.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 28, 2016)

hey guys, here is the ink to the 201 shoulder length challenge

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2017-shoulder-length-challenge.805953/


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I change my mind I'm gonna go 5 more weeks, so I can go to the salon for my birthday in April.


I change my mind again! lol I'm gonna go for six months total! The TMS will get me through and I got a pressing comb! I wear hats a lot, so I barely comb my hair anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Last week I did all of that trial and error to get my hair ready for the xmas party. But I'm tired of fooling with my hair. I decided I'm not going to wear curls. I didn't feel like washing it. I just threw some Marley hair in and retwisted my hair and threw the extra in a top not.

I will wash this weekend. I just needed a little break.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

Took out my flat twist one at a time. Spritzed my hair with Good Morning Goddess and twisted back p with Terra Veda Organix Twist Creme.

When I took it down it felt better than I expected. I'm going to moisturize every few days and wash at the end of next week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

I already wanna wash and blow dry my hair! lol my roots are just too thick for my taste. I will hold out until Saturday. I have my hair curled today and pinned up my nape so it wouldn't snag on my scarf.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

I snipped my bangs again. The ends were a bit rough and frizzy. They were very porous from the bleach and not taking care of that part of my hair. I had to strip the purple out and that was a lot of stress on the strands. I should be good now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll wash and blow dry my hair next weekend and then try to get a ending pic up. I'm not blow drying this week because I want to do a protein treatment and my hair is always stiff(er) with heat after I use my protein conditioners.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm gonna have to do some type of comb over or something, since my bangs are so short again. I just can't hold on to bad looking ends. If it needs to be cut, so be it. I thought about getting or making a clip on extension? It's cheaper to make one. I just don't like them when the wind blows.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 10, 2016)

Went to the salon yesterday....got a flat twisted bun.  It's different. I feel like I'm in this funky in between stage...like I'm transitioning again. I can't do anything with my hair! I don't like how styles look.  I really need my hair to thicken up again....it's thin.  rant over


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Went to the salon yesterday....got a flat twisted bun.  It's different. I feel like I'm in this funky in between stage...like I'm transitioning again. I can't do anything with my hair! I don't like how styles look.  I really need my hair to thicken up again....it's thin.  rant over


You aren't alone. I feel bald headed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2016)

I didn't get any Keracare! But I got some Design Essentials. I got the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm trying to psych myself out to wash my hair. I wasn't going to wash this week but my scalp is feeling a bit dry because of the weather. I took my twist out so I'm committed. But I'm being lazy about it. 

I'm going to do it soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying to psych myself out to wash my hair. I wasn't going to wash this week but my scalp is feeling a bit dry because of the weather. I took my twist out so I'm committed. But I'm being lazy about it.
> 
> I'm going to do it soon.


I'm washing my hair tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2016)

I finally finished my wash. I'm just realizing I didn't condition. I just spritzed with diluted leave-in.  

I will straighten this weekend. The last weekend I think I will put in strand twists to see where my hair is and have a check point for next year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I finally finished my wash. I'm just realizing I didn't condition. I just spritzed with diluted leave-in.
> 
> I will straighten this weekend. The last weekend I think I will put in strand twists to see where my hair is and have a check point for next year.


are you gonna straighten it straight, or just get the kink out?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

Keracare is Bae! I need my behind kicked for straying away from this product line. I have no legit reason. I was just being a product junkie! I washed my hair in the sink and my hair didn't tangle and feels hydrated! I used the conditioner and my hair was literally drinking it up! It melted right into my strands. My hair was easy to comb through. I haven't raved about a product line like this, since Nairobi and Eluence. I plan on getting the 1st lather shampoo, some foam wrap lotion, and the leave-in conditioner. I got the detangling mist since I'm 9 weeks post and it has a heat protectant in it and I have the Silken Seal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok I just used the Detangling mist! I'm in love! It's light! It is truly a liquid! It made my hair super easy to comb through and I rinsed my hair in the sink!!! I applied some silken seal and now I'm letting it air dry some. Again I'm 9 weeks post and have over an inch of new growth.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> are you gonna straighten it straight, or just get the kink out?


Somewhat straight. I only flat iron on 300 but the gets my hair fairly straight. 

I don't have much of a flat ironing technique.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Keracare is Bae! I need my behind kicked for straying away from this product line. I have no legit reason. I was just being a product junkie! I washed my hair in the sink and my hair didn't tangle and feels hydrated! I used the conditioner and my hair was literally drinking it up! It melted right into my strands. My hair was easy to comb through. I haven't raved about a product line like this, since Nairobi and Eluence. I plan on getting the 1st lather shampoo, some foam wrap lotion, and the leave-in conditioner. I got the detangling mist since I'm 9 weeks post and it has a heat protectant in it and I have the Silken Seal.


Yay glad you are having success.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

I plan on using a clear gloss when I shampoo again to give my hair some protection this winter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

Keracare and I will be sending out wedding announcements soon! Got that leave-in and it did the trick! My hair is soft, hydrated, and my cuticles are laying low!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 12, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Keracare and I will be sending out wedding announcements soon! Got that leave-in and it did the trick! My hair is soft, hydrated, and my cuticles are laying low!



That was the best line for my relaxed hair! Humecto is everything!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 12, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> That was the best line for my relaxed hair! Humecto is everything!


This was my go to, and I started trying other things. I always loved the leave-in in the small little bottle. I didn't care for the other leave-in. It's too heavy for me.
But this is what is going to combat the dryness I have experiencing. Once I wash and deep conditioner a few more times I will have the problem totally corrected. Other products weren't helping at all.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2016)

I took my flat twist out but now I don't feel like washing my hair  But I have to get started because I have a lot of steps if I want to straighten tomorrow. Once I get started I think I will be OK. I just need to warm up my bathroom and maybe that will make it better 

OK, 15 minutes worth of games and then I'm going to tackle it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I took my flat twist out but now I don't feel like washing my hair  But I have to get started because I have a lot of steps if I want to straighten tomorrow. Once I get started I think I will be OK. I just need to warm up my bathroom and maybe that will make it better
> 
> OK, 15 minutes worth of games and then I'm going to tackle it.


You can do it! I gotta get back to my DD's hair. I washed, put in a clear rinse, DC'Ed, blow dried, and flat ironed my hair. I did a little more trimming too. 
The clear rinse is amazing!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You can do it! I gotta get back to my DD's hair. I washed, put in a clear rinse, DC'Ed, blow dried, and flat ironed my hair. I did a little more trimming too.
> The clear rinse is amazing!



OK. I'm getting up now. I'm putting the heater in the bathroom. ugh!!!

ETA: Phone ringing. My babe is calling.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2016)

Here are my pics for this wash day. I will take pics again in the new year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Here are my pics for this wash day. I will take pics again in the new year.


It looks good. It looks nice and full.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

I had these great plans. I was going to get off early and come home and get my hair done. Well my coworkers decided we needed a happy hour. So that put me 1.5 hours behind. Then I was dragging my butt when I got home. When I finally decided to get started my SO called and I know we stayed on the phone an hour. So by the time I got started it was between 8:30 and 9 

So tonight I shampooed, protein treatment and deep conditioned. I put my hair into 6 flat twist for tomorrow. 

I will finish up tomorrow with mudwash, color, curlformer set and flat iron. That's going to take all night.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It looks good. It looks nice and full.


Thank you!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Wash Day today!  Shampooed with ORS Aloe Shampoo, DC'd with ORS Replenishing pak, and used QB styling products.  I'm currently 2-strand twisting.  Measured my hair today: Nape - 8.5 on the right and 8 on the left; Ear - 10.5 on both sides; Crown - 11.5; amnd Front - 10 on the right, 7.5 in the center, and 8 on the left.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Here are my pics for this wash day. I will take pics again in the new year.


Still hating.  

Wash day Sunday and looking forward to blowdrying.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 16, 2016)

[QUOTE="faithVAThat's going to take all night.[/QUOTE]
I can't wait to see your progress...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Wash Day today!  Shampooed with ORS Aloe Shampoo, DC'd with ORS Replenishing pak, and used QB styling products.  I'm currently 2-strand twisting.  Measured my hair today: Nape - 8.5 on the right and 8 on the left; Ear - 10.5 on both sides; Crown - 11.5; amnd Front - 10 on the right, 7.5 in the center, and 8 on the left.


Is this for the APL challenge? Lol or the SL bangs challenge? Lol 
Sounds like you are gonna have a nice wash day!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I had these great plans. I was going to get off early and come home and get my hair done. Well my coworkers decided we needed a happy hour. So that put me 1.5 hours behind. Then I was dragging my butt when I got home. When I finally decided to get started my SO called and I know we stayed on the phone an hour. So by the time I got started it was between 8:30 and 9
> 
> So tonight I shampooed, protein treatment and deep conditioned. I put my hair into 6 flat twist for tomorrow.
> 
> I will finish up tomorrow with mudwash, color, curlformer set and flat iron. That's going to take all night.


You made it home yet for round 2?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Still hating.
> 
> Wash day Sunday and looking forward to blowdrying.


Girl I feel bald headed! I could really kick myself! I will not color and be neglectful again. I really treated my natural hair bad. I would let it dry up and walk around with a scarf for days! I wouldn't tie my hair up! Then was using all of those products with protein in them didn't help! Just a hot mess! 

You gotta try the clear rinse! I gave my DD one too!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Is this for the APL challenge? Lol or the SL bangs challenge? Lol
> Sounds like you are gonna have a nice wash day!


Right!  Those are my SL end results and APL starting stats. It's so thin though....I miss all the thickness/fullness I used to have. It's ok though...2017 will be good to me (fingers crossed)!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

I didn't make SL. I have a few strands touching but that isn't enough for me to call SL. My nape has been struggling. It looks like I'm still about 2 inches away for the nape and more for the upper sections. It looks like my hair wants the higher sections to grow first before anything else. 

Even without SL, my hair is longer than it was in March and I"m not going backwards  And my ends are getting better. I did a lot of trimming this year and its paying off.

Sorry they are so HUGE 

March, August, December - FRONT


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

March, August, December - BACK


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I didn't make SL. I have a few strands touching but that isn't enough for me to call SL. My nape has been struggling. It looks like I'm still about 2 inches away for the nape and more for the upper sections. It looks like my hair wants the higher sections to grow first before anything else.
> 
> Even without SL, my hair is longer than it was in March and I"m not going backwards  And my ends are getting better. I did a lot of trimming this year and its paying off.
> 
> ...


You are SL. I can tell!
Your front has grown a lot!
Just saw the other pics! Your hair grows like mine! Your nape will be APL before or by the summer!
Yeah start that other challenge so we will have somewhere to go together! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

March, August, December - Ponytail

My ponytail didn't necessarily get longer after August, but where it started moved further up. I'm glad about that.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> You are SL. I can tell!
> Your front has grown a lot!
> Just saw the other pics! Your hair grows like mine! Your nape will be APL before or by the summer!



You can see where my shoulder blades are in all of the pictures. My hair isn't quite there yet. Unfortunately my shirt doesn't have a line for SL (boo). But I can still see my shoulder blades.

It's funny. I don't think my front has grown at all. But I think all of my hair is evening out. The longest piece has been at my lip for over 6 months but I think the rest has grown to catch up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice progress @faithVA


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Great progress @faithVA ...you will be SL in the next month or so. You got this!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Great progress @faithVA ...you will be SL in the next month or so. You got this!



Thanks ladies. 

Now that the year is over, I can relax a bit. It's time to put her away.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 18, 2016)

I blow dried amd my bathroom was so hot that my hair started reverting almost immediately. I'll probably do this again in a week or 2 to get a decent starting pic for the 2017 challenge.

No closer to SL and I've left the tail alone even though I'm itching to cut it off because I hate it. But I made fantastic progress in my nape area and in my crown. Maybe now I can visit a stylist without them talking to me the entire time about those areas with no real advice but "you need to let it grow" smh.

First and second photo I was half way through blw drying and contemplating cutting that dang tail. 3rd pic I was finished but hair was already reverting. Last pic was last month when I straightened and trimmed. Excuse my fat face in that one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I blow dried amd my bathroom was so hot that my hair started reverting almost immediately. I'll probably do this again in a week or 2 to get a decent starting pic for the 2017 challenge.
> 
> No closer to SL and I've left the tail alone even though I'm itching to cut it off because I hate it. But I made fantastic progress in my nape area and in my crown. Maybe now I can visit a stylist without them talking to me the entire time about those areas with no real advice but "you need to let it grow" smh.
> 
> First and second photo I was half way through blw drying and contemplating cutting that dang tail. 3rd pic I was finished but hair was already reverting. Last pic was last month when I straightened and trimmed. Excuse my fat face in that one.


Great progress this year! There is nothing far about your face! Pretty lady like Regina Hall! 

Oh and that's another reason I'm working on getting my hair in tip top shape! I don't want any stylist telling me anything bad about my hair, then just send me on my way. I had an experience like that. She told me I didn't need protein, which was true and she told me to fall back on the coconut oil. I asked her what products should I buy, and she wouldn't tell me... see there was no retail products in the shop to sell. Some stylists want to act like what they use is exclusive. I'm like I got a license, so I don't need to go through you! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I blow dried amd my bathroom was so hot that my hair started reverting almost immediately. I'll probably do this again in a week or 2 to get a decent starting pic for the 2017 challenge.
> 
> No closer to SL and I've left the tail alone even though I'm itching to cut it off because I hate it. But I made fantastic progress in my nape area and in my crown. Maybe now I can visit a stylist without them talking to me the entire time about those areas with no real advice but "you need to let it grow" smh.
> 
> First and second photo I was half way through blw drying and contemplating cutting that dang tail. 3rd pic I was finished but hair was already reverting. Last pic was last month when I straightened and trimmed. Excuse my fat face in that one.


Let the tail be. I had that same tail and the hair has started to even out.  I would hate for you to cut it and the hair above it grows longer than your nape.  It will look even but won't be.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

For those of you moving onto the APL challenge, here is the new thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-challenge-2017.807451/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

I looked at my hair journal and it appears I wasn't expecting to reach full SL until late second quarter. I guess I'm more on schedule than I thought.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Great progress this year! There is nothing far about your face! Pretty lady like Regina Hall!
> 
> Oh and that's another reason I'm working on getting my hair in tip top shape! I don't want any stylist telling me anything bad about my hair, then just send me on my way. I had an experience like that. She told me I didn't need protein, which was true and she told me to fall back on the coconut oil. I asked her what products should I buy, and she wouldn't tell me... see there was no retail products in the shop to sell. Some stylists want to act like what they use is exclusive. I'm like I got a license, so I don't need to go through you! Lol


Thank you!! I was looking a mess that day tho. Lol

The next thing I have to do is figure out how to get my straight hair smooth. It's light, bouncy, fluffy but with crazy fly aways. Just doesn't look smooth and soft like when I get it done at the salon. I want to learn how to so that. I watch youtube straightening videos all day long and still can't get it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Thank you!! I was looking a mess that day tho. Lol
> 
> The next thing I have to do is figure out how to get my straight hair smooth. It's light, bouncy, fluffy but with crazy fly aways. Just doesn't look smooth and soft like when I get it done at the salon. I want to learn how to so that. I watch youtube straightening videos all day long and still can't get it.


What serum do you use?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Thank you!! I was looking a mess that day tho. Lol
> 
> The next thing I have to do is figure out how to get my straight hair smooth. It's light, bouncy, fluffy but with crazy fly aways. Just doesn't look smooth and soft like when I get it done at the salon. I want to learn how to so that. I watch youtube straightening videos all day long and still can't get it.


What products are you using for shampoo, condition, heat protectant before you straighten. It sounds like it might be your products more so than your technique. What does she use at the salon?


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What serum do you use?





faithVA said:


> What products are you using for shampoo, condition, heat protectant before you straighten. It sounds like it might be your products more so than your technique. What does she use at the salon?


It's a Paul Mitchell Salon and I use the same shampoo, conditioner and serum she uses. She's one of the reasons I switched to Paul Mitchell actually. I love the Instant Moisture line now! There were 2 extra oily things she added that I didn't pay much attention to though. One I'm pretty sure was morrocan oil. I usually use it's a 10 miracle leave in  and paul mitchell super skinny serum before I blow dry and that's it. I have to get my hands on some design essentials and see if that makes a difference. Or some chi silk infusion. I think I need a smoothing agent of some sort.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 19, 2016)

Wash and conditioned, laying in bed with my heat cap!

Finally took out those darn mini braids and I'm hoping to be able to keep my hair in just four sections. Wash, condition, moisturize, rebraid and repeat twice a week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

So glad I got my Keracare wrap set lotion! My curls are soft, shiny, and with no crunch!"
My hair feels nice, no dryness, and smooth.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> It's a Paul Mitchell Salon and I use the same shampoo, conditioner and serum she uses. She's one of the reasons I switched to Paul Mitchell actually. I love the Instant Moisture line now! There were 2 extra oily things she added that I didn't pay much attention to though. One I'm pretty sure was morrocan oil. I usually use it's a 10 miracle leave in  and paul mitchell super skinny serum before I blow dry and that's it. I have to get my hands on some design essentials and see if that makes a difference. Or some chi silk infusion. I think I need a smoothing agent of some sort.


Yeah I would get the Design Essentials! That's what's gonna seal it in and give you that silky look. But just use a dime size.


----------

